# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Memory Editing >  [WoW] [5.4.7 17930] Release x86 Info Dump Thread

## dragonbane24

They added 0x1000 bytes of code interspersed in the main functions. For those accessing functions, you'll probably need new pointers. For those using passive access, just reading data from the heap and such, it should only result in an offset of 0x1000 to the previous offsets released. Here's my updated (working) pointers file for Lazybot.



```
﻿/*
This file is part of LazyBot - Copyright (C) 2011 Arutha

    LazyBot is free software: you can redistribute it and/or modify
    it under the terms of the GNU General Public License as published by
    the Free Software Foundation, either version 3 of the License, or
    (at your option) any later version.

    LazyBot is distributed in the hope that it will be useful,
    but WITHOUT ANY WARRANTY; without even the implied warranty of
    MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.  See the
    GNU General Public License for more details.

    You should have received a copy of the GNU General Public License
    along with LazyBot.  If not, see <http://www.gnu.org/licenses/>.
*/

#region
using System.Reflection;
#endregion

#if true

namespace LazyLib.Wow
{
    [Obfuscation(Feature = "renaming", ApplyToMembers = true)]
    public class PublicPointers
    {
        #region Globals enum
        public enum Globals
        {
            PlayerName = 0xEC3180,     // 5.4.7 (17930) (0x1000 diff)
            //PlayerName64 = 0x16041C8,     // 5.4.7 (17930) (?? diff)
        }
        #endregion

        #region InGame enum
        public enum InGame
        {
            InGame = 0xD64626,          // 5.4.7 (17930) (0x1000 diff)
            //InGame64 = 0x149C200,          // 5.4.7 (17930) (?? diff)
            InstanceSize = 0xD6464A,    // 5.4.7 (17930) (0x1000 diff)
            //InstanceSize64 = 0xD60C50,    // 5.4.7 (17930) (new)
        }
        #endregion
    }

    internal class Pointers
    {

        #region Nested type: ObjectManager
        internal enum ObjectManager
        {
            //CurrentManager = Memory.Read<uint>(Memory.ReadRelative<uint>((uint) Pointers.ObjectManager.CurMgrPointer)
            //    + (uint) Pointers.ObjectManager.CurMgrOffset);
            //LocalGUID = Memory.Read<UInt64>(CurrentManager + (uint) Pointers.ObjectManager.LocalGUID);
            CurMgrPointer = 0xEC3140,   // 5.4.7 (17930) (0x1000 diff)
            CurMgrOffset = 0x462C,      // 5.4.7 (17930) (0x0 diff)
            NextObject = 0x34,          // 5.4.7 (17930) (0x0 diff)
            FirstObject = 0xCC,         // 5.4.7 (17930) (0x0 diff)
            LocalGUID = 0xE8,           // 5.4.7 (17930) (0x0 diff)
        }
        #endregion

        #region Nested type: BMAH
        //Note that these are hardcoded into Main.cs for now.
        internal enum BMAH
        {
            ItemCount = 0xE0F270,      // 5.4.7 (17930) (0x1000 diff)
            ItemStart = 0xE0F274,      // 5.4.7 (17930) (0x1000 diff)
        }
        #endregion

        #region Nested type: Globals
        internal enum Globals
        {
            RedMessage = 0xD63A28,      // 5.4.7 (17930) (0x1000 diff)  
            MouseOverGUID = 0xD64638,   // 5.4.7 (17930) (0x1000 diff)  
            LootWindow = 0xDD285C,      // 5.4.7 (17930) (0x1000 diff)   
            IsBobbing = 0xCC,           // 5.4.7 (17930)  
            ArchFacing = 0x1BC,         // 5.4.7 (17930)                 
            ArchFacingOffset2 = 0x108,  // 5.4.7 (17930)                 
            ChatboxIsOpen = 0xBBD4CC,   // 5.4.7 (17930) (0x1000 diff) 
            CursorType = 0xD2D068       // 5.4.7 (17930) (0x1000 diff)  
        }
        #endregion
      
        
#region ActionBar enum
        public enum ActionBar 
        {
            ActionBarFirstSlot = 0xDD67A8,    // 5.4.7 (17930) (0x1000 diff)
            ActionBarBonus = 0xDD6C30         // 5.4.7 (17930) (0x1000 diff)
        }
#endregion

#region AutoLoot enum
        public enum AutoLoot
        {
            Offset = 0x30,         // 5.4.7 (17930)
            Pointer = 0xD64868,    // 5.4.7 (17930) (0x1000 diff)
        }
#endregion

#region ClickToMove enum
        public enum ClickToMove
        {
            Offset = 0x30,         // 5.4.7 (17930)
            Pointer = 0xD64848,    // 5.4.7 (17930) (0x1000 diff)
        }
#endregion

#region CgUnitCGetCreatureRank enum
        public enum CgUnitCGetCreatureRank
        {
            Offset1 = 0x9B4,  // 5.4.7 (17930)  
            Offset2 = 0x20,   // 5.4.7 (17930)  
        }
#endregion

#region CgUnitCGetCreatureType enum
        public enum CgUnitCGetCreatureType
        {
            Offset1 = 0x9B4,    // 5.4.7 (17930)
            Offset2 = 0x18,     // 5.4.7 (17930)
        }
#endregion

#region CgWorldFrameGetActiveCamera enum  
        public enum CgWorldFrameGetActiveCamera 
        {
            //return Memory.Read<uint>(Memory.ReadRelative<uint>((uint)Pointers.CgWorldFrameGetActiveCamera.CameraPointer) 
            // + (uint)Pointers.CgWorldFrameGetActiveCamera.CameraOffset);

            CameraX = 0x8,             // 5.4.7 (17930)
            CameraY = 0xC,             // 5.4.7 (17930)
            CameraZ = 0x10,            // 5.4.7 (17930)
            CameraMatrix = 0x14,       // 5.4.7 (17930)
            CameraPointer = 0xD6396C,  // 5.4.7 (17930) (0x1000 diff)      
            CameraOffset = 0x8208,     // 5.4.7 (17930) (0x00 diff)        
        }
#endregion


#region Nested type: AutoAttack
        internal enum AutoAttack 
        {
            //Shows 0x06 when not wanding, 0x0C or 0x0E when wanding.
            AutoAttackFlag = 0xC58,  // 5.4.7 (17930)
            AutoAttackMask = 0xC5C,  // 5.4.7 (17930)
            Wanding = 0xC70,         // 5.4.7 (17930)
        }   
#endregion

#region Nested type: CastingInfo
        internal enum CastingInfo
        {
            IsCasting = 0xCB8,              // 5.4.7 (17930) 
            ChanneledCasting = 0xCD0,       // 5.4.7 (17930) 
        }
#endregion

#region Nested type: Chat
        internal enum Chat : uint  
        {
            ChatStart = 0xD6646D,           // 5.4.7 (17930) (0x1000 diff)
            OffsetToNextMsg = 0x17C8,       // 5.4.7 (17930)
        }
#endregion

#region BlueChat
        internal enum Messages
        {
            //This is incorrect.  I never use it, so haven't updated it.
            EventMessage = 0xD9BA38     // 5.0.4 (15929)  <--- FIX THIS
        }
#endregion

#region Nested type: ComboPoints
        internal enum ComboPoints 
        {
            ComboPoints = 0xD64709,     // 5.4.7 (17930) (0x1000 diff)
        }
#endregion

#region Nested type: Runes
        internal enum Runes
        {
            RunesOffset = 0xDD5F04,     // 5.4.7 (17930) (0x1000 diff)
        }
#endregion

#region Nested type: Container
        internal enum Container
        {
            //Provided by Charles.
            EquippedBagGUID = 0xDD5E40,  // 5.4.7 (17930) (0x1000 diff) //VALIDATE??
        }
#endregion


#region Nested type: KeyBinding
        internal enum KeyBinding
        {
            NumKeyBindings = 0xDC1420,      // 5.4.7 (17930) (0x1000 diff)
            First = 0xC8,                   // 5.4.7 (17930)
            Next = 0xC0,                    // 5.4.7 (17930)
            Key = 0x14,                     // 5.4.7 (17930)
            Command = 0x28,                 // 5.4.7 (17930)
        }
#endregion


 #region Nested type: Macros
        internal enum MacroManager
        {
            //CurrentManager = Memory.Read<uint>(Memory.ReadRelative<uint>((uint) Pointers.ObjectManager.CurMgrPointer)
            //    + (uint) Pointers.ObjectManager.CurMgrOffset);
            //LocalGUID = Memory.Read<UInt64>(CurrentManager + (uint) Pointers.ObjectManager.LocalGUID);

            MacroTable = 0xDD5DF0,     // 5.4.7 (17930) (0x1000 diff)
            GeneralOffset = 0x04,      // 5.4.7 (17930)
        }
#endregion


#region Nested type: Reaction
        internal enum Reaction : uint 
        {
            FactionPointer = FactionStartIndex + 0xC,    // 5.4.7 (17930)
            FactionTotal = FactionStartIndex - 0x4,      // 5.4.7 (17930)
            HostileOffset1 = 0x14,                       // 5.4.7 (17930)
            HostileOffset2 = 0x0C,                       // 5.4.7 (17930)
            FriendlyOffset1 = 0x10,                      // 5.4.7 (17930)
            FriendlyOffset2 = 0x0C,                      // 5.4.7 (17930)
            FactionStartIndex = 0xC8967C,                // 5.4.7 (17930) (0x1000 diff)
        }
#endregion



#region Nested type: ShapeshiftForm
        internal enum ShapeshiftForm 
        {
            BaseAddressOffset1 = 0xE4,       // 5.4.7 (17930)
            BaseAddressOffset2 = 0x1E3,      // 5.4.7 (17930)
        }
#endregion

#region Nested type: SpellCooldown
        internal enum SpellCooldown : uint 
        {
            CooldPown = 0xCA1110,   // 5.4.7 (17930) (0x1000 diff) 
        }
#endregion

#region Nested type: Swimming
        internal enum Swimming  
        {
            Pointer = 0xEC,     // 5.4.7 (17930)    
            Offset = 0x38,      // 5.4.7 (17930)    
            Mask = 0x100000,    // 5.4.7 (17930)    
        }
#endregion

#region IsFlying enum
        public enum IsFlying
        {
            Pointer = 0xEC,     // 5.4.7 (17930)    
            Offset = 0x38,      // 5.4.7 (17930)    
            Mask = 0x1000000    // 5.4.7 (17930)    
        }
#endregion


#region Nested type: UnitAuras
        internal enum UnitAuras : uint 
        {
            AuraCount1 = 0x1218, // 5.4.7 (17930)
            AuraCount2 = 0xE18, // 5.4.7 (17930)
            AuraTable1 = 0xE18, // 5.4.7 (17930)
            AuraTable2 = 0xE1C, // 5.4.7 (17930)
            AuraSize = 0x40,    // 5.4.7 (17930)
            AuraSpellId = 0x28,  // 5.4.7 (17930)
            AuraStack = 0x2D,    // 5.4.7 (17930)
            TimeLeft = 0x34,    // 5.4.7 (17930)
            OwnerGUID = 0x20,    // 5.4.7 (17930)
        }
#endregion

#region Nested type: UnitName
        internal enum UnitName : uint
        {
            ObjectName1 = 0x1C0,            // 5.4.7 (17930)       
            ObjectName2 = 0xB0,             // 5.4.7 (17930)
            PlayerNameMaskOffset = 0x02c,   // 5.4.7 (17930)
            PlayerNameBaseOffset = 0x020,   // 5.4.7 (17930)
            PlayerNameStringOffset = 0x021, // 5.4.7 (17930)
            PlayerNameCachePointer = 0xC85358, // 5.4.7 (17930)  (0x1000 diff)
            UnitName1 = 0x9B4,              // 5.4.7 (17930)
            UnitName2 = 0x6C,               // 5.4.7 (17930)
        }
#endregion

#region Nested type: UnitSpeed
        internal enum UnitSpeed 
        {
            Pointer1 = 0xEC,  // 5.4.7 (17930)    
            Pointer2 = 0x80,  // 5.4.7 (17930)
        }
#endregion

#region Nested type: WowObject
        internal enum WowObject 
        {
            X = 0x838,              // 5.4.7 (17930) 
            Y = X + 0x4,            // 5.4.7 (17930)
            Z = X + 0x8,            // 5.4.7 (17930)
            RotationOffset = X + 0x10,       // 5.4.7 (17930)
            GameObjectX = 0x01F4,             // 5.4.7 (17930)
            GameObjectY = GameObjectX + 0x4, // 5.4.7 (17930)
            GameObjectZ = GameObjectX + 0x8, // 5.4.7 (17930)
            GameObjectRotation = GameObjectX + 0x10, // 5.4.7 (17930)
        }
#endregion

#region Nested type: Zone
        internal enum Zone : uint
        {
            ZoneText = 0xD6461C, // 5.4.7 (17930) (0x1000 diff)
            ZoneID = 0xD646C4, // 5.4.7 (17930) (0x1000 diff)
        }
#endregion


#region Nested type: UiFrame
        internal enum UiFrame 
        {
            //var @base = Memory.ReadRelative<uint>((uint)Pointers.UiFrame.FrameBase);
            //var currentFrame = Memory.Read<uint>(@base + (uint)Pointers.UiFrame.FirstFrame);

            ScrWidth = 0xADE9D4,            // 5.4.7 (17930) (0x1000 diff)
            ScrHeight = 0xADE9D8,           // 5.4.7 (17930) (0x1000 diff)
            FrameBase = 0xBB1798,           // 5.4.7 (17930) (0x1000 diff)
            CurrentFramePtr = 0xBB1798,     // 5.4.7 (17930) (0x1000 diff)

            ButtonEnabledPointer = 0x1F8,   // 5.4.7 (17930) <<-- FIX IT
            ButtonEnabledMask = 0xF,        // 5.4.7 (17930) <<-- FIX IT
            ButtonChecked = 0x234,          // 5.4.7 (17930) <<-- FIX IT
            EditBoxText = 0x214,            // 5.4.7 (17930) <<-- FIX IT
            FirstFrame = 0xce4,             // 5.4.7 (17930) <<-- FIX IT
            FrameBottom = 0x68,             // 5.4.7 (17930)
            FrameLeft = 0x6c,               // 5.4.7 (17930)
            FrameTop = 0x70,                // 5.4.7 (17930)
            FrameRight = 0x74,              // 5.4.7 (17930)
            LabelText = 0xF8,               // 5.4.7 (17930)
            Name = 0x1C,                    // 5.4.7 (17930)
            NextFrame = 0xCDC,              // 5.4.7 (17930) <<-- FIX IT
            RegionsFirst = 0x16c,           // 5.4.7 (17930) <<-- FIX IT
            RegionsNext = 0x164,            // 5.4.7 (17930) <<-- FIX IT
            Visible = 0x64,                 // 5.4.7 (17930) <<-- FIX IT
            Visible1 = 0x1A,                // 5.4.7 (17930) <<-- FIX IT
            Visible2 = 1,                   // 5.4.7 (17930) <<-- FIX IT
            CurrentFrameOffset = 0x88,      // 5.4.7 (17930) <<-- FIX IT        
        }

#endregion
    }
}

#endif
```

----------


## rens

Not everything moved by 0x1000.

For example DBC_GetCompressedRows moved much more.

DBC


```
public class DBC //
        {
                public uint AnimKitBoneSetAliasDBTable = 0xC88884;
	            public uint AnimKitBoneSetDBTable = 0xC88858;
	            public uint AnimKitDBTable = 0xC8882C;
	            public uint AnimKitConfigDBTable = 0xC888B0;
	            public uint AnimKitConfigBoneSetDBTable = 0xC888DC;
	            public uint BannedAddOnsDBTable = 0xC88B70;
	            public uint Cfg_CategoriesDBTable = 0xC88C78;
	            public uint Cfg_ConfigsDBTable = 0xC88CA4;
	            public uint Cfg_RegionsDBTable = 0xC88CD0;
	            public uint CharBaseInfoDBTable = 0xC88D54;
	            public uint CharHairGeosetsDBTable = 0xC88DD8;
	            public uint CharSectionsDBTable = 0xC88E04;
	            public uint CharacterFacialHairStylesDBTable = 0xC88E88;
	            public uint ChatProfanityDBTable = 0xC88EE0;
	            public uint ChrClassesDBTable = 0xC88F0C;
	            public uint ChrRacesDBTable = 0xC88F64;
	            public uint FactionGroupDBTable = 0xC89618;
	            public uint FactionTemplateDBTable = 0xC89670;
	            public uint ItemClassDBTable = 0xC89FB8;
	            public uint ItemSubClassDBTable = 0xC8A430;
	            public uint MovieDBTable = 0xC8A958;
	            public uint MovieFileDataDBTable = 0xC8A984;
	            public uint MovieOverlaysDBTable = 0xC8A9B0;
	            public uint MovieVariationDBTable = 0xC8A9DC;
	            public uint NamesProfanityDBTable = 0xC8AA60;
	            public uint NamesReservedDBTable = 0xC8AA8C;
	            public uint NamesReservedLocaleDBTable = 0xC8AAB8;
	            public uint ResistancesDBTable = 0xC8AE54;
	            public uint SoundFilterDBTable = 0xC8C244;
	            public uint SoundFilterElemDBTable = 0xC8C270;
	            public uint SpamMessagesDBTable = 0xC8B248;
	            public uint SoundProviderPreferencesDBTable = 0xC8B21C;
	            public uint AnimKitPriorityDBTable = 0xC88908;
	            public uint AnimKitSegmentDBTable = 0xC88934;
	            public uint AnimReplacementDBTable = 0xC88960;
	            public uint AnimReplacementSetDBTable = 0xC8898C;
	            public uint CharComponentTextureLayoutsDBTable = 0xC88D80;
	            public uint CharComponentTextureSectionsDBTable = 0xC88DAC;
	            public uint CharStartOutfitDBTable = 0xC88E30;
	            public uint CharacterLoadoutDBTable = 0xC88CFC;
	            public uint CharacterLoadoutItemDBTable = 0xC88D28;
	            public uint ChrSpecializationDBTable = 0xC88F90;
	            public uint CreatureDisplayInfoDBTable = 0xC890F0;
	            public uint CreatureDisplayInfoExtraDBTable = 0xC89040;
	            public uint CreatureFamilyDBTable = 0xC890C4;
	            public uint CreatureModelDataDBTable = 0xC891A0;
	            public uint FactionDBTable = 0xC89644;
	            public uint GameTipsDBTable = 0xC89828;
	            public uint GlueScreenEmoteDBTable = 0xC89880;
	            public uint GuildColorBackgroundDBTable = 0xC89CCC;
	            public uint GuildColorBorderDBTable = 0xC89CF8;
	            public uint GuildColorEmblemDBTable = 0xC89D24;
	            public uint HelmetAnimScalingDBTable = 0xC89D7C;
	            public uint HelmetGeosetVisDataDBTable = 0xC89DA8;
	            public uint ItemDisplayInfoDBTable = 0xC8A170;
	            public uint ItemVisualsDBTable = 0xC8A4B4;
	            public uint ItemVisualEffectsDBTable = 0xC8A488;
	            public uint LoadingScreensDBTable = 0xC8A7A0;
	            public uint NameGenDBTable = 0xC8AA08;
	            public uint ObjectEffectDBTable = 0xC8C168;
	            public uint ObjectEffectGroupDBTable = 0xC8C194;
	            public uint ObjectEffectModifierDBTable = 0xC8C1C0;
	            public uint ObjectEffectPackageDBTable = 0xC8C1EC;
	            public uint ObjectEffectPackageElemDBTable = 0xC8C218;
	            public uint ParticleColorDBTable = 0xC8AB94;
	            public uint SpellEffectDBTable = 0xC8B508;
	            public uint SpellIconDBTable = 0xC8B668;
	            public uint StringLookupsDBTable = 0xC8BB0C;
	            public uint FileDataDBTable = 0xC8C8D8;
	            public uint SoundEntriesAdvancedDBTable = 0xC8CB98;
	            public uint SoundEntriesDBTable = 0xC8CBC4;
	            public uint AchievementDBTable = 0xC887A8;
	            public uint Achievement_CriteriaDBTable = 0xC887D4;
	            public uint Achievement_CategoryDBTable = 0xC88800;
	            public uint AreaGroupDBTable = 0xC889B8;
	            public uint AreaPOIDBTable = 0xC889E4;
	            public uint AreaAssignmentDBTable = 0xC88A10;
	            public uint AreaTriggerDBTable = 0xC88A3C;
	            public uint AreaTriggerActionSetDBTable = 0xC88A68;
	            public uint AreaTriggerBoxDBTable = 0xC88A94;
	            public uint AreaTriggerSphereDBTable = 0xC88AC0;
	            public uint ArmorLocationDBTable = 0xC88AEC;
	            public uint AuctionHouseDBTable = 0xC88B18;
	            public uint BankBagSlotPricesDBTable = 0xC88B44;
	            public uint BarberShopStyleDBTable = 0xC88B9C;
	            public uint BattlemasterListDBTable = 0xC88BC8;
	            public uint CameraModeDBTable = 0xC88BF4;
	            public uint CameraShakesDBTable = 0xC88C20;
	            public uint CastableRaidBuffsDBTable = 0xC88C4C;
	            public uint CharTitlesDBTable = 0xC88E5C;
	            public uint ChatChannelsDBTable = 0xC88EB4;
	            public uint ChrClassesXPowerTypesDBTable = 0xC88F38;
	            public uint CinematicCameraDBTable = 0xC88FBC;
	            public uint CinematicSequencesDBTable = 0xC88FE8;
	            public uint CombatConditionDBTable = 0xC89014;
	            public uint CreatureImmunitiesDBTable = 0xC89174;
	            public uint CreatureMovementInfoDBTable = 0xC891CC;
	            public uint CreatureSoundDataDBTable = 0xC891F8;
	            public uint CreatureSpellDataDBTable = 0xC89224;
	            public uint CreatureTypeDBTable = 0xC89250;
	            public uint CriteriaDBTable = 0xC8927C;
	            public uint CriteriaTreeXEffectDBTable = 0xC895C0;
	            public uint CurrencyTypesDBTable = 0xC892A8;
	            public uint CurrencyCategoryDBTable = 0xC892D4;
	            public uint DeathThudLookupsDBTable = 0xC89300;
	            public uint DestructibleModelDataDBTable = 0xC89384;
	            public uint DifficultyDBTable = 0xC893B0;
	            public uint DungeonEncounterDBTable = 0xC893DC;
	            public uint DungeonMapDBTable = 0xC89408;
	            public uint DungeonMapChunkDBTable = 0xC89434;
	            public uint DurabilityCostsDBTable = 0xC89460;
	            public uint DurabilityQualityDBTable = 0xC8948C;
	            public uint EmotesDBTable = 0xC894B8;
	            public uint EmotesTextDataDBTable = 0xC894E4;
	            public uint EmotesTextSoundDBTable = 0xC89510;
	            public uint EmotesTextDBTable = 0xC8953C;
	            public uint EnvironmentalDamageDBTable = 0xC89568;
	            public uint ExhaustionDBTable = 0xC895EC;
	            public uint CriteriaTreeDBTable = 0xC89594;
	            public uint FootstepTerrainLookupDBTable = 0xC896F4;
	            public uint FriendshipRepReactionDBTable = 0xC8969C;
	            public uint FriendshipReputationDBTable = 0xC896C8;
	            public uint GameObjectArtKitDBTable = 0xC89720;
	            public uint GameObjectDiffAnimMapDBTable = 0xC8974C;
	            public uint GameObjectDisplayInfoDBTable = 0xC89778;
	            public uint GameTablesDBTable = 0xC897FC;
	            public uint GemPropertiesDBTable = 0xC89854;
	            public uint GlyphPropertiesDBTable = 0xC898AC;
	            public uint GlyphSlotDBTable = 0xC898D8;
	            public uint GMSurveyAnswersDBTable = 0xC89904;
	            public uint GMSurveyCurrentSurveyDBTable = 0xC89930;
	            public uint GMSurveyQuestionsDBTable = 0xC8995C;
	            public uint GMSurveySurveysDBTable = 0xC89988;
	            public uint GMTicketCategoryDBTable = 0xC899B4;
	            public uint gtBarberShopCostBaseDBTable = 0xC899E0;
	            public uint gtBattlePetTypeDamageModDBTable = 0xC89A0C;
	            public uint gtBattlePetXPDBTable = 0xC89A38;
	            public uint gtCombatRatingsDBTable = 0xC89A64;
	            public uint gtChanceToMeleeCritDBTable = 0xC89A90;
	            public uint gtChanceToMeleeCritBaseDBTable = 0xC89ABC;
	            public uint gtChanceToSpellCritDBTable = 0xC89AE8;
	            public uint gtChanceToSpellCritBaseDBTable = 0xC89B14;
	            public uint gtItemSocketCostPerLevelDBTable = 0xC89B40;
	            public uint gtNPCManaCostScalerDBTable = 0xC89B6C;
	            public uint gtOCTBaseHPByClassDBTable = 0xC89B98;
	            public uint gtOCTBaseMPByClassDBTable = 0xC89BC4;
	            public uint gtOCTClassCombatRatingScalarDBTable = 0xC89BF0;
	            public uint gtOCTHpPerStaminaDBTable = 0xC89C1C;
	            public uint gtRegenMPPerSptDBTable = 0xC89C48;
	            public uint gtResilienceDRDBTable = 0xC89C74;
	            public uint gtSpellScalingDBTable = 0xC89CA0;
	            public uint GuildPerkSpellsDBTable = 0xC89D50;
	            public uint HolidayDescriptionsDBTable = 0xC89DD4;
	            public uint HolidayNamesDBTable = 0xC89E00;
	            public uint HolidaysDBTable = 0xC89E2C;
	            public uint ImportPriceArmorDBTable = 0xC89E58;
	            public uint ImportPriceQualityDBTable = 0xC89E84;
	            public uint ImportPriceShieldDBTable = 0xC89EB0;
	            public uint ImportPriceWeaponDBTable = 0xC89EDC;
	            public uint ItemArmorQualityDBTable = 0xC89F34;
	            public uint ItemArmorTotalDBTable = 0xC89F08;
	            public uint ItemArmorShieldDBTable = 0xC89F60;
	            public uint ItemBagFamilyDBTable = 0xC89F8C;
	            public uint ItemDamageAmmoDBTable = 0xC89FE4;
	            public uint ItemDamageOneHandDBTable = 0xC8A010;
	            public uint ItemDamageOneHandCasterDBTable = 0xC8A03C;
	            public uint ItemDamageRangedDBTable = 0xC8A068;
	            public uint ItemDamageThrownDBTable = 0xC8A094;
	            public uint ItemDamageTwoHandDBTable = 0xC8A0C0;
	            public uint ItemDamageTwoHandCasterDBTable = 0xC8A0EC;
	            public uint ItemDamageWandDBTable = 0xC8A118;
	            public uint ItemDisenchantLootDBTable = 0xC8A144;
	            public uint ItemGroupSoundsDBTable = 0xC8A1F4;
	            public uint ItemLimitCategoryDBTable = 0xC8A220;
	            public uint ItemNameDescriptionDBTable = 0xC8A24C;
	            public uint ItemPetFoodDBTable = 0xC8A278;
	            public uint ItemPriceBaseDBTable = 0xC8A2A4;
	            public uint ItemPurchaseGroupDBTable = 0xC8A2D0;
	            public uint ItemRandomPropertiesDBTable = 0xC8A2FC;
	            public uint ItemRandomSuffixDBTable = 0xC8A328;
	            public uint ItemReforgeDBTable = 0xC8A354;
	            public uint ItemSetDBTable = 0xC8A380;
	            public uint ItemSpecOverrideDBTable = 0xC8A3D8;
	            public uint ItemSpecDBTable = 0xC8A3AC;
	            public uint ItemSubClassMaskDBTable = 0xC8A404;
	            public uint ItemUpgradePathDBTable = 0xC8A45C;
	            public uint JournalEncounterCreatureDBTable = 0xC8A4E0;
	            public uint JournalEncounterItemDBTable = 0xC8A50C;
	            public uint JournalEncounterDBTable = 0xC8A538;
	            public uint JournalEncounterSectionDBTable = 0xC8A564;
	            public uint JournalEncounterXDifficultyDBTable = 0xC8A590;
	            public uint JournalInstanceDBTable = 0xC8A5BC;
	            public uint JournalItemXDifficultyDBTable = 0xC8A5E8;
	            public uint JournalSectionXDifficultyDBTable = 0xC8A614;
	            public uint JournalTierDBTable = 0xC8A640;
	            public uint JournalTierXInstanceDBTable = 0xC8A66C;
	            public uint LanguageWordsDBTable = 0xC8A698;
	            public uint LanguagesDBTable = 0xC8A6C4;
	            public uint LfgDungeonExpansionDBTable = 0xC8A6F0;
	            public uint LfgDungeonGroupDBTable = 0xC8A71C;
	            public uint LfgDungeonsGroupingMapDBTable = 0xC8A748;
	            public uint LfgDungeonsDBTable = 0xC8A774;
	            public uint LoadingScreenTaxiSplinesDBTable = 0xC8A7CC;
	            public uint LockDBTable = 0xC8A7F8;
	            public uint LockTypeDBTable = 0xC8A824;
	            public uint MailTemplateDBTable = 0xC8A850;
	            public uint MapDifficultyDBTable = 0xC8A87C;
	            public uint MaterialDBTable = 0xC8A8A8;
	            public uint ModifierTreeDBTable = 0xC8A8D4;
	            public uint MountCapabilityDBTable = 0xC8A900;
	            public uint MountTypeDBTable = 0xC8A92C;
	            public uint NPCSoundsDBTable = 0xC8AA34;
	            public uint OverrideSpellDataDBTable = 0xC8AAE4;
	            public uint PackageDBTable = 0xC8AB10;
	            public uint PageTextMaterialDBTable = 0xC8AB3C;
	            public uint PaperDollItemFrameDBTable = 0xC8AB68;
	            public uint PhaseDBTable = 0xC8ABC0;
	            public uint PhaseXPhaseGroupDBTable = 0xC8AC18;
	            public uint PlayerConditionDBTable = 0xC8AC44;
	            public uint PowerDisplayDBTable = 0xC8AC70;
	            public uint PvpDifficultyDBTable = 0xC8AC9C;
	            public uint QuestFactionRewardDBTable = 0xC8ACC8;
	            public uint QuestInfoDBTable = 0xC8ACF4;
	            public uint QuestMoneyRewardDBTable = 0xC8AD20;
	            public uint QuestPOIBlobDBTable = 0xC8AD4C;
	            public uint QuestPOIPointDBTable = 0xC8AD78;
	            public uint QuestSortDBTable = 0xC8ADA4;
	            public uint QuestXPDBTable = 0xC8ADD0;
	            public uint QuestV2DBTable = 0xC8ADFC;
	            public uint QuestFeedbackEffectDBTable = 0xC8AE28;
	            public uint ResearchBranchDBTable = 0xC8AED8;
	            public uint ResearchFieldDBTable = 0xC8AEAC;
	            public uint ResearchProjectDBTable = 0xC8AF04;
	            public uint ResearchSiteDBTable = 0xC8AF30;
	            public uint RandPropPointsDBTable = 0xC8AE80;
	            public uint RulesetRaidOverrideDBTable = 0xC8AF5C;
	            public uint ScalingStatDistributionDBTable = 0xC8AF88;
	            public uint ScalingStatValuesDBTable = 0xC8AFB4;
	            public uint ScenarioDBTable = 0xC8AFE0;
	            public uint ScenarioStepDBTable = 0xC8B00C;
	            public uint ScenarioEventEntryDBTable = 0xC8B038;
	            public uint ScreenEffectDBTable = 0xC8B064;
	            public uint ScreenLocationDBTable = 0xC8B090;
	            public uint ServerMessagesDBTable = 0xC8B0BC;
	            public uint SkillLineAbilityDBTable = 0xC8B0E8;
	            public uint SkillLineAbilitySortedSpellDBTable = 0xC8B114;
	            public uint SkillLineDBTable = 0xC8B140;
	            public uint SkillRaceClassInfoDBTable = 0xC8B16C;
	            public uint SkillTiersDBTable = 0xC8B198;
	            public uint SoundAmbienceDBTable = 0xC8B1C4;
	            public uint SoundAmbienceFlavorDBTable = 0xC8B1F0;
	            public uint SpecializationSpellsDBTable = 0xC8B274;
	            public uint SpellActivationOverlayDBTable = 0xC8B2A0;
	            public uint SpellAuraOptionsDBTable = 0xC8B2CC;
	            public uint SpellAuraRestrictionsDBTable = 0xC8B2F8;
	            public uint SpellAuraVisibilityDBTable = 0xC8B324;
	            public uint SpellAuraVisXChrSpecDBTable = 0xC8B350;
	            public uint SpellCastingRequirementsDBTable = 0xC8B37C;
	            public uint SpellCastTimesDBTable = 0xC8B3A8;
	            public uint SpellCategoriesDBTable = 0xC8B3D4;
	            public uint SpellCategoryDBTable = 0xC8B400;
	            public uint SpellClassOptionsDBTable = 0xC8B42C;
	            public uint SpellCooldownsDBTable = 0xC8B458;
	            public uint SpellDBTable = 0xC8B980;
	            public uint SpellDescriptionVariablesDBTable = 0xC8B484;
	            public uint SpellDispelTypeDBTable = 0xC8B4B0;
	            public uint SpellDurationDBTable = 0xC8B4DC;
	            public uint SpellEffectScalingDBTable = 0xC8B58C;
	            public uint SpellEquippedItemsDBTable = 0xC8B5B8;
	            public uint SpellFlyoutDBTable = 0xC8B5E4;
	            public uint SpellFlyoutItemDBTable = 0xC8B610;
	            public uint SpellFocusObjectDBTable = 0xC8B63C;
	            public uint SpellInterruptsDBTable = 0xC8B694;
	            public uint SpellItemEnchantmentDBTable = 0xC8B6C0;
	            public uint SpellItemEnchantmentConditionDBTable = 0xC8B6EC;
	            public uint SpellKeyboundOverrideDBTable = 0xC8B718;
	            public uint SpellLearnSpellDBTable = 0xC8B744;
	            public uint SpellLevelsDBTable = 0xC8B770;
	            public uint SpellMechanicDBTable = 0xC8B79C;
	            public uint SpellMiscDBTable = 0xC8B7C8;
	            public uint SpellRadiusDBTable = 0xC8B8D0;
	            public uint SpellRangeDBTable = 0xC8B8FC;
	            public uint SpellPowerDBTable = 0xC8B84C;
	            public uint SpellProcsPerMinuteDBTable = 0xC8B878;
	            public uint SpellProcsPerMinuteModDBTable = 0xC8B8A4;
	            public uint SpellRuneCostDBTable = 0xC8B928;
	            public uint SpellScalingDBTable = 0xC8B954;
	            public uint SpellShapeshiftDBTable = 0xC8BA04;
	            public uint SpellShapeshiftFormDBTable = 0xC8BA30;
	            public uint SpellSpecialUnitEffectDBTable = 0xC8BA5C;
	            public uint SpellTargetRestrictionsDBTable = 0xC8BA88;
	            public uint SpellTotemsDBTable = 0xC8BAB4;
	            public uint StationeryDBTable = 0xC8BAE0;
	            public uint SummonPropertiesDBTable = 0xC8BB38;
	            public uint TalentDBTable = 0xC8BB64;
	            public uint TaxiNodesDBTable = 0xC8BB90;
	            public uint TaxiPathNodeDBTable = 0xC8BBBC;
	            public uint TaxiPathDBTable = 0xC8BBE8;
	            public uint TerrainTypeSoundsDBTable = 0xC8BC14;
	            public uint TotemCategoryDBTable = 0xC8BC40;
	            public uint TradeSkillCategoryDBTable = 0xC8BC6C;
	            public uint TransportAnimationDBTable = 0xC8BC98;
	            public uint TransportPhysicsDBTable = 0xC8BCC4;
	            public uint TransportRotationDBTable = 0xC8BCF0;
	            public uint UnitBloodLevelsDBTable = 0xC8BD1C;
	            public uint UnitBloodDBTable = 0xC8BD48;
	            public uint UnitConditionDBTable = 0xC8BD74;
	            public uint UnitPowerBarDBTable = 0xC8BDA0;
	            public uint VehicleDBTable = 0xC8BDCC;
	            public uint VehicleSeatDBTable = 0xC8BDF8;
	            public uint VehicleUIIndicatorDBTable = 0xC8BE24;
	            public uint VehicleUIIndSeatDBTable = 0xC8BE50;
	            public uint VocalUISoundsDBTable = 0xC8BE7C;
	            public uint World_PVP_AreaDBTable = 0xC8BEA8;
	            public uint WeaponImpactSoundsDBTable = 0xC8BED4;
	            public uint WeaponSwingSounds2DBTable = 0xC8BF00;
	            public uint WorldEffectDBTable = 0xC8BF2C;
	            public uint WorldElapsedTimerDBTable = 0xC8BF58;
	            public uint WorldMapAreaDBTable = 0xC8BF84;
	            public uint WorldMapContinentDBTable = 0xC8BFB0;
	            public uint WorldMapOverlayDBTable = 0xC8BFDC;
	            public uint WorldMapTransformsDBTable = 0xC8C008;
	            public uint WorldStateDBTable = 0xC8C034;
	            public uint WorldStateUIDBTable = 0xC8C060;
	            public uint ZoneIntroMusicTableDBTable = 0xC8C0B8;
	            public uint ZoneMusicDBTable = 0xC8C0E4;
	            public uint WorldStateZoneSoundsDBTable = 0xC8C110;
	            public uint WorldStateExpressionDBTable = 0xC8C08C;
	            public uint WorldChunkSoundsDBTable = 0xC8C13C;
	            public uint PhaseShiftZoneSoundsDBTable = 0xC8ABEC;
	            public uint FootprintTexturesDBTable = 0xC8C95C;
	            public uint GroundEffectDoodadDBTable = 0xC8C988;
	            public uint GroundEffectTextureDBTable = 0xC8C9B4;
	            public uint LightDBTable = 0xC8C9E0;
	            public uint LightSkyboxDBTable = 0xC8CA64;
	            public uint LiquidMaterialDBTable = 0xC8CA90;
	            public uint LiquidObjectDBTable = 0xC8CABC;
	            public uint LiquidTypeDBTable = 0xC8CAE8;
	            public uint SoundEmitterPillPointsDBTable = 0xC8CB40;
	            public uint SoundEmittersDBTable = 0xC8CB6C;
	            public uint SoundEntriesFallbacksDBTable = 0xC8CBF0;
	            public uint SpellChainEffectsDBTable = 0xC8CC1C;
	            public uint TerrainMaterialDBTable = 0xC8CC48;
	            public uint TerrainTypeDBTable = 0xC8CC74;
	            public uint WeatherDBTable = 0xC8CCCC;
	            public uint WMOAreaTableDBTable = 0xC8CCF8;
	            public uint ZoneLightDBTable = 0xC8CD24;
	            public uint ZoneLightPointDBTable = 0xC8CD50;
	            public uint AnimationDataDBTable = 0xC8C880;
	            public uint AreaTableDBTable = 0xC8C8AC;
	            public uint LightDataDBTable = 0xC8CA0C;
	            public uint LightParamsDBTable = 0xC8CA38;
	            public uint MapDBTable = 0xC8CB14;
        }
```


Descriptor:


```
public enum WoWObjectFields
{
   Guid = 0x0,
   Data = 0x8,
   Type = 0x10,
   EntryID = 0x14,
   DynamicFlags = 0x18,
   Scale = 0x1C,
};

public enum WoWItemFields
{
   Owner = 0x20,
   ContainedIn = 0x28,
   Creator = 0x30,
   GiftCreator = 0x38,
   StackCount = 0x40,
   Expiration = 0x44,
   SpellCharges = 0x48,
   DynamicFlags = 0x5C,
   Enchantment = 0x60,
   PropertySeed = 0xFC,
   RandomPropertiesID = 0x100,
   Durability = 0x104,
   MaxDurability = 0x108,
   CreatePlayedTime = 0x10C,
   ModifiersMask = 0x110,
};

public enum WoWContainerFields
{
   Slots = 0x114,
   NumSlots = 0x234,
};

public enum WoWUnitFields
{
   Charm = 0x20,
   Summon = 0x28,
   Critter = 0x30,
   CharmedBy = 0x38,
   SummonedBy = 0x40,
   CreatedBy = 0x48,
   DemonCreator = 0x50,
   Target = 0x58,
   BattlePetCompanionGUID = 0x60,
   ChannelObject = 0x68,
   ChannelSpell = 0x70,
   SummonedByHomeRealm = 0x74,
   Sex = 0x78,
   DisplayPower = 0x7C,
   OverrideDisplayPowerID = 0x80,
   Health = 0x84,
   Power = 0x88,
   MaxHealth = 0x9C,
   MaxPower = 0xA0,
   PowerRegenFlatModifier = 0xB4,
   PowerRegenInterruptedFlatModifier = 0xC8,
   Level = 0xDC,
   EffectiveLevel = 0xE0,
   FactionTemplate = 0xE4,
   VirtualItemID = 0xE8,
   Flags = 0xF4,
   Flags2 = 0xF8,
   AuraState = 0xFC,
   AttackRoundBaseTime = 0x100,
   RangedAttackRoundBaseTime = 0x108,
   BoundingRadius = 0x10C,
   CombatReach = 0x110,
   DisplayID = 0x114,
   NativeDisplayID = 0x118,
   MountDisplayID = 0x11C,
   MinDamage = 0x120,
   MaxDamage = 0x124,
   MinOffHandDamage = 0x128,
   MaxOffHandDamage = 0x12C,
   AnimTier = 0x130,
   PetNumber = 0x134,
   PetNameTimestamp = 0x138,
   PetExperience = 0x13C,
   PetNextLevelExperience = 0x140,
   ModCastingSpeed = 0x144,
   ModSpellHaste = 0x148,
   ModHaste = 0x14C,
   ModRangedHaste = 0x150,
   ModHasteRegen = 0x154,
   CreatedBySpell = 0x158,
   NpcFlags = 0x15C,
   EmoteState = 0x164,
   Stats = 0x168,
   StatPosBuff = 0x17C,
   StatNegBuff = 0x190,
   Resistances = 0x1A4,
   ResistanceBuffModsPositive = 0x1C0,
   ResistanceBuffModsNegative = 0x1DC,
   BaseMana = 0x1F8,
   BaseHealth = 0x1FC,
   ShapeshiftForm = 0x200,
   AttackPower = 0x204,
   AttackPowerModPos = 0x208,
   AttackPowerModNeg = 0x20C,
   AttackPowerMultiplier = 0x210,
   RangedAttackPower = 0x214,
   RangedAttackPowerModPos = 0x218,
   RangedAttackPowerModNeg = 0x21C,
   RangedAttackPowerMultiplier = 0x220,
   MinRangedDamage = 0x224,
   MaxRangedDamage = 0x228,
   PowerCostModifier = 0x22C,
   PowerCostMultiplier = 0x248,
   MaxHealthModifier = 0x264,
   HoverHeight = 0x268,
   MinItemLevel = 0x26C,
   MaxItemLevel = 0x270,
   WildBattlePetLevel = 0x274,
   BattlePetCompanionNameTimestamp = 0x278,
   InteractSpellID = 0x27C,
};

public enum WoWPlayerFields
{
   DuelArbiter = 0x280,
   PlayerFlags = 0x288,
   GuildRankID = 0x28C,
   GuildDeleteDate = 0x290,
   GuildLevel = 0x294,
   HairColorID = 0x298,
   RestState = 0x29C,
   ArenaFaction = 0x2A0,
   DuelTeam = 0x2A4,
   GuildTimeStamp = 0x2A8,
   QuestLog = 0x2AC,
   VisibleItems = 0xE64,
   PlayerTitle = 0xEFC,
   FakeInebriation = 0xF00,
   VirtualPlayerRealm = 0xF04,
   CurrentSpecID = 0xF08,
   TaxiMountAnimKitID = 0xF0C,
   CurrentBattlePetBreedQuality = 0xF10,
   InvSlots = 0xF14,
   FarsightObject = 0x11C4,
   KnownTitles = 0x11CC,
   Coinage = 0x11F4,
   XP = 0x11FC,
   NextLevelXP = 0x1200,
   Skill = 0x1204,
   CharacterPoints = 0x1904,
   MaxTalentTiers = 0x1908,
   TrackCreatureMask = 0x190C,
   TrackResourceMask = 0x1910,
   MainhandExpertise = 0x1914,
   OffhandExpertise = 0x1918,
   RangedExpertise = 0x191C,
   CombatRatingExpertise = 0x1920,
   BlockPercentage = 0x1924,
   DodgePercentage = 0x1928,
   ParryPercentage = 0x192C,
   CritPercentage = 0x1930,
   RangedCritPercentage = 0x1934,
   OffhandCritPercentage = 0x1938,
   SpellCritPercentage = 0x193C,
   ShieldBlock = 0x1958,
   ShieldBlockCritPercentage = 0x195C,
   Mastery = 0x1960,
   PvpPowerDamage = 0x1964,
   PvpPowerHealing = 0x1968,
   ExploredZones = 0x196C,
   RestStateBonusPool = 0x1C8C,
   ModDamageDonePos = 0x1C90,
   ModDamageDoneNeg = 0x1CAC,
   ModDamageDonePercent = 0x1CC8,
   ModHealingDonePos = 0x1CE4,
   ModHealingPercent = 0x1CE8,
   ModHealingDonePercent = 0x1CEC,
   ModPeriodicHealingDonePercent = 0x1CF0,
   WeaponDmgMultipliers = 0x1CF4,
   ModSpellPowerPercent = 0x1D00,
   ModResiliencePercent = 0x1D04,
   OverrideSpellPowerByAPPercent = 0x1D08,
   OverrideAPBySpellPowerPercent = 0x1D0C,
   ModTargetResistance = 0x1D10,
   ModTargetPhysicalResistance = 0x1D14,
   LifetimeMaxRank = 0x1D18,
   SelfResSpell = 0x1D1C,
   PvpMedals = 0x1D20,
   BuybackPrice = 0x1D24,
   BuybackTimestamp = 0x1D54,
   YesterdayHonorableKills = 0x1D84,
   LifetimeHonorableKills = 0x1D88,
   WatchedFactionIndex = 0x1D8C,
   CombatRatings = 0x1D90,
   PvpInfo = 0x1DFC,
   MaxLevel = 0x1E5C,
   RuneRegen = 0x1E60,
   NoReagentCostMask = 0x1E70,
   GlyphSlots = 0x1E80,
   Glyphs = 0x1E98,
   GlyphSlotsEnabled = 0x1EB0,
   PetSpellPower = 0x1EB4,
   Researching = 0x1EB8,
   ProfessionSkillLine = 0x1ED8,
   UiHitModifier = 0x1EE0,
   UiSpellHitModifier = 0x1EE4,
   HomeRealmTimeOffset = 0x1EE8,
   ModPetHaste = 0x1EEC,
   SummonedBattlePetGUID = 0x1EF0,
   OverrideSpellsID = 0x1EF8,
   LfgBonusFactionID = 0x1EFC,
   LootSpecID = 0x1F00,
   OverrideZonePVPType = 0x1F04,
   ItemLevelDelta = 0x1F08,
};

public enum WoWGameObjectFields
{
   CreatedBy = 0x20,
   DisplayID = 0x28,
   Flags = 0x2C,
   ParentRotation = 0x30,
   FactionTemplate = 0x40,
   Level = 0x44,
   PercentHealth = 0x48,
   StateSpellVisualID = 0x4C,
};

public enum WoWDynamicObjectFields
{
   Caster = 0x20,
   TypeAndVisualID = 0x28,
   SpellID = 0x2C,
   Radius = 0x30,
   CastTime = 0x34,
};

public enum WoWCorpseFields
{
   Owner = 0x20,
   PartyGUID = 0x28,
   DisplayID = 0x30,
   Items = 0x34,
   SkinID = 0x80,
   FacialHairStyleID = 0x84,
   Flags = 0x88,
   DynamicFlags = 0x8C,
};

public enum WoWAreaTriggerFields
{
   Caster = 0x20,
   Duration = 0x28,
   SpellID = 0x2C,
   SpellVisualID = 0x30,
   ExplicitScale = 0x34,
};

public enum WoWSceneObjectFields
{
   ScriptPackageID = 0x20,
   RndSeedVal = 0x24,
   CreatedBy = 0x28,
   SceneType = 0x30,
};
```

----------


## irishguy0688

do you guys have the version offset by chance?

----------


## b0nze

> do you guys have the version offset by chance?


If you're talking about the PE one to hook for Lua Unlocking, I'm "thinking" ( :Stick Out Tongue: ) already, will edit this post asap.

EDIT// I'm new in this kind of things and just in the middle of the learning process, found it in the last Patch, but can't seem to find it right now. Will look further into it tomorrow.

----------


## irishguy0688

you sir are correct TIA!

----------


## Aethereal

Tentative function dump (everything rebased):


```
ClientIdle = 0x2313
ClientDB_Size_0x4C__GetRow = 0x27de
MovementInit = 0x2b6b
Script_BattlenetEvent_ChatWhisperReceived = 0x4176
ClntObjMgrGetActivePlayerObj = 0x4f8d
ClientInitializeGame = 0x54ec
InitializeGlobal = 0x87d3
DialogFunc = 0x96ad
LoadingScreenDisable = 0xbed8
LoadingScreenWorldCallback = 0xd7a1
StartAddress = 0xebde
WinMain = 0xed08
Concurrency::details::ExternalContextBase::SpinYield = 0xefe3
CDataStore__PutInt8 = 0xf0d8
CDataStore__PutInt16 = 0xf105
CDataStore__PutInt32 = 0xf135
CDataStore__PutInt64 = 0xf163
CDataStore::GetInt32 = 0xf400
SFile::EnableDirectAccess = 0x12027
SFile::GetDataPath = 0x121de
SFile::EnableHash = 0x12401
SFileCloseArchive = 0x12831
SFileUnloadFile = 0x128e5
SFile::ShutdownStreaming = 0x128fe
SFile::IsStreamingMode = 0x12929
SFile::GetErrorDetails = 0x1294d
SFile::SetTrial = 0x129e9
SFile::IsTrial = 0x129f8
SFile::SetReadFatal = 0x130a5
SFile::Destroy = 0x1369f
SFile::SetBuildToReport = 0x13938
SFile::RebuildHash = 0x13ddc
GetCurrentProcessId = 0x1961b
Blizzard__String__Copy = 0x198f5
TlsCallback_0 = 0x1fec3
fnInternetCallback = 0x3ace5
ConsoleCommandUnregister = 0x47a00
ConsoleCommandRegister = 0x482da
CVar::Set = 0x488c5
EventRegisterEx = 0x4a248
EventRegister = 0x4a4f5
FrameTime::GetCurTimeMs = 0x4a5b0
Script_GetEventTime = 0x4d67b
Script_C_PetJournal_GetNumPetSources = 0x4ea6f
FrameScript_GetPluralIndex = 0x4eac0
FrameScript_RegisterFunction = 0x4edc1
FrameScript__UnregisterFunction = 0x4edf9
FrameScript_SetVariable = 0x4ee2c
FrameScript_ExecuteBuffer = 0x4fd40
LuaApi__G__debuglocals = 0x50b7d
FrameScript_Initialize = 0x50c92
FrameScript_GetText = 0x50ea6
Script_BNGetMaxNumConversations = 0x52746
FrameScript_SignalEvent = 0x5299f
FrameScript::GetParamValue = 0x5b201
SE3SoundKitProperties__ResetToDefaults = 0x656c2
SMemHeapDestroy = 0x77a97
Script_LoggingCombat = 0x8e0f4
Script_DelIgnore = 0x8e496
j_nullsub_5 = 0xb098f
fnEnum = 0xb7fef
std::exception::exception = 0xbed23
lua_gettop = 0xd5ef2
lua_isnumber = 0xd62f2
lua_tonumber = 0xd63b9
lua_tolstring = 0xd6472
FrameScript::objlen = 0xd64d6
lua_pushnumber = 0xd65b7
luaL_error = 0xd7494
Concurrency::details::ContextBase::EnterCriticalRegionHelper = 0xe9157
CM2Model__IsLoaded = 0xf2a32
GetACP = 0x10e96e
TimerFunc = 0x10ee62
SErrPrepareAppFatal = 0x10fc6e
FrameScript::InvalidPtrCheck = 0x1106c0
OsGetAsyncClocksPerSecond = 0x111cd0
OsGetAsyncTimeMs = 0x111e15
WSAGetLastError = 0x112c54
TlsAlloc = 0x1141d3
AsyncFile__IngameProgressCallback = 0x132873
SLogIsInitialized = 0x1a20b1
fptc = 0x1a3983
SE3__PlaySoundKit = 0x1c0d85
CMath__normalizeangle0to2pi_ = 0x1c5f25
SMemGetMemUsageForBucket = 0x1da870
SMemSetLowMemHandlerFunction = 0x1da881
SMemFreeRainyDayBlock = 0x1db7f3
SErrSetFullDump = 0x1dd159
GetCurrentThreadId = 0x1df08a
SGetCurrentThreadPriority = 0x1df090
SSetCurrentThreadPriority = 0x1df09e
SErrGetLastError = 0x1dfbbd
SErrIsDisplayingError = 0x1dfbc3
SErrGetProgramState = 0x1dfbc9
SErrSetLastError = 0x1dfbcf
SErrSetLogCallback = 0x1dfbe5
SErrGetErrorStrW = 0x1e03e1
SErrSetLogTitleString = 0x1e0470
SErrDisplayAppFatalArgList = 0x1e0ff6
SErrDisplayAppFatalCustom = 0x1e1020
SErrDisplayAppFatal = 0x1e105b
SErrDisplayErrorFmt = 0x1e1098
TopLevelExceptionFilter = 0x1e11b2
SErrCatchUnhandledExceptions = 0x1e13e7
SErrRegisterHandler = 0x1e1499
SCmdGetNum = 0x1e1d78
SCmdGetBool = 0x1e1ed1
SSignatureVerifyStream_GetSignatureLength = 0x1e2953
SSignatureVerifyStream_ProvideData = 0x1e295e
SSignatureVerifyStream_Begin = 0x1e29f9
SSignatureVerifyStream_Finish = 0x1e2a50
SSignatureVerify = 0x1e2b3d
StormInitialize = 0x1e2b96
StormGetInstance = 0x1e2baa
StormExitProcess = 0x1e2bb3
SCritSect::Enter = 0x1e39de
CSRWLock::Leave = 0x1e39e6
SSyncObject::Valid = 0x1e3a36
SSyncObject::Close = 0x1e3a3e
SSyncObject::Wait = 0x1e3a53
SEvent::Set = 0x1e3abc
SEvent::Reset = 0x1e3ac5
SSemaphore::Signal = 0x1e3b1a
CSRWLock::CSRWLock = 0x1e3b87
j_SSyncObject::Close = 0x1e3c29
CSRWLock::Enter = 0x1e4023
MD5Init = 0x1e446c
SLogClose = 0x1e620c
SLogFlush = 0x1e6259
SLogFlushAll = 0x1e628f
SLogWrite = 0x1e6861
SRgnClear = 0x1e72a4
SRgnDelete = 0x1e7947
StormCallService = 0x1e7fb3
SMsgGetDefaultWindow = 0x1e858f
SBigNew = 0x1e9849
SBigDel = 0x1e9b48
CreatureModelDataDB::GetRow = 0x1f0f37
SMemHeapCreate = 0x1fd612
DBCache_NameCache::GetRecord = 0x22df1b
DBCache_PetNameCache::GetRecord = 0x22e432
DBCache_RealmCache::GetRecord = 0x22e8ee
WowClientDB_Common::Load = 0x232a86
Script_VoiceEnumerateOutputDevices = 0x2373cb
Script_VoiceEnumerateCaptureDevices = 0x23746a
Script_VoiceSelectOutputDevice = 0x2374f9
Script_VoiceSelectCaptureDevice = 0x2375aa
Script_GetNumVoiceSessions = 0x2376b4
Script_GetVoiceSessionInfo = 0x2376ef
Script_GetVoiceCurrentSessionID = 0x2377ed
Script_SetActiveVoiceChannelBySessionID = 0x237851
Script_GetNumVoiceSessionMembersBySessionID = 0x237907
Script_GetVoiceStatus = 0x237d2e
Script_GetVoiceSessionMemberInfoBySessionID = 0x239a36
Script_UnitIsTalking = 0x239ba2
WeaponTrailsInitialize = 0x23afcd
PlayerNameTriggerColorUpdate = 0x23b712
WorldTextInitialize = 0x23dfb7
LootInitialize = 0x23e12c
Script_SetCharCustomizeFrame = 0x24be57
Script_UpdateSelectionCustomizationScene = 0x24bec1
Script_GetNumBindings = 0x24bec9
Script_SetCharacterSelectFacing = 0x24beed
Script_GetCharacterInfo = 0x24c3ff
Script_RenameCharacter = 0x24c69f
Script_DeclineCharacter = 0x24c78e
Script_SaveCharacterOrder = 0x24c849
Script_DeleteCharacter = 0x24cc94
Script_SelectCharacter = 0x24d9d7
Script_GetSelectBackgroundModel = 0x24dd37
Script_SetCharSelectBackground = 0x24e007
Script_GetCharacterListUpdate = 0x24e3e6
Script_RequestRealmList = 0x24e3ee
Script_RealmListUpdateRate = 0x24e40d
Script_CancelRealmListQuery = 0x24e450
Script_RealmListDialogCancelled = 0x24e458
Script_GetNumRealms = 0x24ea33
Script_GetRealmInfo = 0x24eadf
Script_ChangeRealm = 0x24ee38
Script_GetRealmCategories = 0x24ef3a
Script_IsInvalidTournamentRealmCategory = 0x24efe1
Script_IsTournamentRealmCategory = 0x24f070
Script_IsInvalidLocale = 0x24f0d9
Script_SetPreferredInfo = 0x24f16c
Script_SortRealms = 0x24f1cd
Script_GetSelectedCategory = 0x24f262
Script_IsRaceClassRestricted = 0x24f9d2
Script_UpdateCustomizationScene = 0x24fa6e
Script_GenerateRandomName = 0x24fa76
Script_GetNumMapDebugObjects = 0x24faca
Script_IsViewingAlteredForm = 0x24fb02
Script_ShowPreviewFrameVariation = 0x24fb24
Script_GetCharacterTemplateInfo = 0x24fba3
Script_SetCharSelectModelFrame = 0x251a8b
Script_SetCharCustomizeBackground = 0x251adc
Script_GetNameForRace = 0x251b19
Script_GetSkinVariationIsHairColor = 0x251b9e
Script_GetFactionForRace = 0x251c19
Script_IsNeutralRace = 0x251d50
Script_GetAvailableClasses = 0x251dcb
Script_GetHairCustomization = 0x251edc
Script_GetFacialHairCustomization = 0x251f23
Script_GetSelectedSex = 0x251fa9
Script_GetSelectedClass = 0x251fd8
Script_SetSelectedPreviewGearType = 0x2520b5
Script_GetCurrentBindingSet = 0x2520f0
Script_SetCharacterCreateFacing = 0x252114
Script_RequestRandomName = 0x25215a
Script_PaidChange_GetCurrentFaction = 0x252162
Script_PaidChange_GetCurrentRaceIndex = 0x252262
Script_PaidChange_GetCurrentClassIndex = 0x252287
Script_IsRaceClassValid = 0x2522ac
Script_GetCreateBackgroundModel = 0x252348
Script_SetPreviewFrame = 0x252539
Script_SetPreviewFrameModel = 0x2525ae
Script_GetNumFeatureVariationsForType = 0x2525ef
Script_GetSelectedFeatureVariation = 0x252639
Script_SelectFeatureVariation = 0x252652
Script_ResetPreviewFrameModel = 0x252693
Script_SetPreviewFramesFeature = 0x2526d4
Script_SetCharacterTemplate = 0x252715
Script_IsUsingCharacterTemplate = 0x25275e
Script_IsForcingCharacterTemplate = 0x25277c
Script_SetFaceCustomizeCamera = 0x252797
Script_GetAvailableRaces = 0x2531af
Script_GetClassesForRace = 0x25321c
Script_CreateCharacter = 0x2532fa
Script_PaidChange_GetName = 0x253328
Script_SetViewingAlteredForm = 0x253340
Script_GetNumCharacterTemplates = 0x25337c
Script_CycleCharCustomization = 0x253876
Script_RandomizeCharCustomization = 0x2538d6
Script_CustomizeExistingCharacter = 0x253b99
Script_SetSelectedSex = 0x25410e
Script_SetSelectedClass = 0x25415b
Script_ResetCharCustomize = 0x254559
Script_SetSelectedRace = 0x254561
Script_UpdateCustomizationBackground = 0x2545a2
Script_IsInInstance = 0x2548a0
Script_UnitBuff = 0x254be3
Script_UnitHasVehicleUI = 0x254c95
Script_IsShiftKeyDown = 0x254d0c
Script_SetSavedAccountName = 0x254d63
Script_GetUsesToken = 0x254dad
Script_SetUsesToken = 0x254dc7
Script_SetSavedAccountList = 0x254e2a
Script_SetSavedAccountListSSO = 0x254e8e
Script_SetCurrentScreen = 0x254ef7
Script_QuitGame = 0x254f34
Script_QuitGameAndRunLauncher = 0x254f3c
Script_PlayGlueMusic = 0x254f44
Script_PlayGlueAmbience = 0x254f83
Script_StopGlueAmbience = 0x254fe7
Script_PlayCreditsMusic = 0x254ff5
Script_StopGlueMusic = 0x255032
Script_LaunchURL = 0x255045
Script_DefaultServerLogin = 0x2550aa
Script_AttemptFastLogin = 0x255107
Script_PINEntered = 0x255126
Script_MatrixEntered = 0x2551b5
Script_MatrixRevert = 0x2551ff
Script_MatrixCommit = 0x255207
Script_GetMatrixCoordinates = 0x25520f
Script_TokenEntered = 0x255295
Script_StatusDialogClick = 0x2552c1
Script_EnterWorld = 0x2552c9
Script_PatchDownloadCancel = 0x2552ee
Script_PatchDownloadApply = 0x2552f6
Script_LaunchAddOnURL = 0x25549f
Script_GetAddOnEnableState = 0x25550a
Script_SaveAddOns = 0x255753
Script_ResetAddOns = 0x25575b
Script_SetAddonVersionCheck = 0x255794
Script_ShowCursor = 0x255826
Script_HideCursor = 0x255839
Script_GetScreenWidth = 0x25584c
Script_GetScreenHeight = 0x255888
Script_SurveyNotificationDone = 0x2558c4
Script_ScanDLLStart = 0x2558e9
Script_GetCreditsText = 0x255941
Script_ScanDLLContinueAnyway = 0x2559d8
Script_CancelLogin = 0x255a0e
Script_SetCVar = 0x255a16
Script_GetCVar_0 = 0x255b13
Script_AcceptChangedOptionWarnings = 0x255bf1
Script_ShowChangedOptionWarnings = 0x255bf9
Script_GetNumGameAccounts = 0x255d9e
Script_GetGameAccountInfo = 0x255e04
Script_SetGameAccount = 0x255eb9
Script_StopAllSFX = 0x255f41
Script_SetClearConfigData = 0x255f68
Script_IsStreamingMode = 0x255fa9
j_SFile::IsTrial = 0x255fae
Script_GetLoginScreenBackground = 0x255fb3
Script_RunScript_0 = 0x256059
Script_IsLauncherLogin = 0x256126
Script_CancelLauncherLogin = 0x25613e
Script_CanLogIn = 0x256166
Script_DebugLog = 0x25617e
Script_GetServerName = 0x2563e7
Script_DisconnectFromServer = 0x2564d1
Script_GetBillingTimeRemaining = 0x2565f5
Script_GetBillingPlan = 0x25663b
Script_GetChangedOptionWarnings = 0x256708
Script_GetCVarBool_0 = 0x256756
Script_GetClientDisplayExpansionLevel = 0x256842
Script_UnitDebuff = 0x2568a2
Script_GetBuildInfo = 0x256972
Script_VisitPromotionURL = 0x256c49
Script_AddLight = 0x259014
sendCMSG_PING = 0x261f33
SMemHeapSize = 0x26230a
Concurrency::details::TaskStack::TaskStack = 0x36b6e1
Script_SpellCanTargetGlyph = 0x37768c
Script_CancelItemTempEnchantment = 0x378ac6
Script_CannotBeResurrected = 0x37983c
Script_SpellGetVisibilityInfo = 0x37986a
Script_SpellTargetItem = 0x37ba0a
Script_SpellIsSelfBuff = 0x37dcb4
Script_CancelUnitBuff = 0x3827ff
Script_DeclineSpellConfirmationPrompt = 0x3829d0
Script_SpellStopTargeting = 0x38833d
Script_SpellStopCasting = 0x388392
Script_SpellCanTargetUnit = 0x389ffa
Script_SpellTargetUnit = 0x38cf90
Spell_C_CastSpell = 0x38e68d
Spell_C_HandleTerrainClick = 0x38e9cd
Script_AcceptSpellConfirmationPrompt = 0x38e9e6
GetCurrentDifficultyID = 0x396ff9
NetClient::HandleData = 0x398190
ClntObjMgrPush = 0x39a5f0
ClntObjMgrPop = 0x39a615
ClntObjMgrGetCurrent = 0x39a62b
ClntObjMgrIsValid = 0x39a631
ClntObjMgrGetActivePlayer = 0x39a658
ClntObjMgrGetMapID = 0x39a674
CCommand_ObjUsage = 0x39af82
GarbageCollectIdleUpdate = 0x39b09c
ClntObjMgrInitializeShared = 0x39b0b8
Enum_Visible_Objects = 0x39b135
ClntObjMgrObjectPtr = 0x39b50a
ClntObjMgrSetTypeMirrorHandler = 0x39be76
CGObject_C::GetRotation = 0x39cfce
ObjectMgrClient::Init = 0x39d245
ClntObjMgrInitializeStd = 0x39df0d
MirrorInitialize = 0x39e052
CPassenger__GetFacing = 0x39e253
CPassenger__GetPosition = 0x39e451
CPassenger__GetRawPosition = 0x39e57b
CalculateFacingTo = 0x39f0c1
CGObject::InitializeBaseDataDescriptors = 0x39f184
CGUnit::InitializeBaseDataDescriptors = 0x39f551
CGUnit::InitializeBaseDynamicDataDescriptors = 0x39fdd1
CGDynamicObject::InitializeBaseDataDescriptors = 0x39fe9f
CGCorpse::InitializeBaseDataDescriptors = 0x39ff36
j_Script_EnableChangeFaction = 0x3a002e
CGAreaTrigger::InitializeBaseDataDescriptors = 0x3a0033
CGSceneObject::InitializeBaseDataDescriptors = 0x3a00cd
CGGameObject::InitializeBaseDataDescriptors = 0x3a014d
CGItem::InitializeBaseDataDescriptors = 0x3a031b
CGItem::InitializeBaseDynamicDataDescriptors = 0x3a04d4
CGContainer::InitializeBaseDataDescriptors = 0x3a0576
CGPlayer::InitializeBaseDataDescriptors = 0x3a0600
CGPlayer::InitializeBaseDynamicDataDescriptors = 0x3a0f63
CActorManager__Get = 0x3a0fea
CActorManager::GetActor = 0x3a1670
Concurrency::details::SchedulerBase::GetNumberOfBoundContexts = 0x3a2961
j_ClntObjMgrGetMapID = 0x3ab840
CGPlayer_C::GetSpellCastingTime = 0x3afa3e
CGPlayer_C::GetSkillIndexById = 0x3b397b
CGPlayer_C::GetExpandedSkillRank = 0x3b39b1
CGPlayer_C__UpdateActiveMoverDisplay = 0x3b51bc
CGPlayer_C::ChangeStandState = 0x3ba024
CGPlayer_C__Initialize = 0x3ba6d6
CGUnit_C::GetUnitDisplayWoundAnim = 0x3bd6cc
Concurrency::details::VirtualProcessorRoot::CurrentSubscriptionLevel = 0x3bd805
PlayerClientInitialize = 0x3c19d3
MovementGetTransportFacing = 0x3d3ae9
LocklDataDB::GetRow = 0x3daa35
CGGameObject_C::GetName = 0x3dbbbe
CGGameObject_C::GetLockRecord = 0x3de1c4
CWorld::ObjectCreate = 0x3e11c6
CGGameObject_C::CreateWorldObject = 0x3e154a
j_CGGameObject_C::GetName = 0x3e2083
CGGameObject_C__Initialize = 0x3e3895
CPetBattleScene__Initialize = 0x3f764b
CGAreaTrigger_C__Initialize = 0x3ff2ac
CGCorpse_C__Initialize = 0x402921
CGItem_C__Initialize = 0x405e13
CGItem_C__GetItemSparseRec = 0x4063e1
CGUnit_C__ClientInitialize = 0x408fda
GetClickToMoveStruct = 0x409678
PowerTypePointer = 0x40a408
CGUnit_C::GetCreatureRank = 0x40c597
CGUnit_C::GetSelectionHighlightColor = 0x40c5df
CGUnit_C::UpdateInteractIcon = 0x40ca8a
CGUnit_C::UpdateInteractIconAttach = 0x40caa5
CGUnit_C__ChangeStandState = 0x40d923
CGUnit_C__CanAutoDismount = 0x40e339
CGUnit_C__CanAutoInteract = 0x413d3e
CGUnit_C::IsAutoTracking = 0x413d73
FrameScript__GetLocalizedText = 0x414011
CGUnit_C::RefreshInteractIcon = 0x4178f4
CGUnit_C::UpdateInteractIconScale = 0x41a9a4
CGUnit_C::HandleTrackingFacing2 = 0x41c705
CGUnit_C__HasAura2 = 0x41c740
CGUnit_C::HandleTrackingFacing = 0x41c8af
CGUnit_C__HandleTracking = 0x41ca09
CGUnit_C__UpdateDisplay = 0x41f3cd
CGUnit_C__InitializeTrackingState = 0x41f8e5
CGUnit_C::GetModelScale = 0x41fc06
CGUnit_C::GetUnitName = 0x421629
CGUnit_C::GetUnitNameExposed = 0x4219cf
CGUnit_C::UpdateScale = 0x424765
CGUnit_C::OnMountDisplayChanged = 0x42de15
CGUnit_C::UpdateDisplayInfo = 0x42e02a
CGUnit_C__Initialize = 0x42ecff
CGObject_C::SetFrameOfReference = 0x430418
SSyncObject::SSyncObject = 0x43321e
CGObject_C__Initialize = 0x436e17
Script_CombatTextSetActiveUnit = 0x43e270
Script_CombatLogSetRetentionTime = 0x43e297
Script_CombatLog_Object_IsA = 0x43e2df
Script_CombatLogGetRetentionTime = 0x43e70c
Script_CombatLogGetNumEntries = 0x43f09b
Script_CombatLogSetCurrentEntry = 0x43f101
Script_CombatLogAdvanceEntry = 0x43f20b
Script_CombatLogResetFilter = 0x43f77b
Script_CombatLogAddFilter = 0x43f7db
Script_CombatLogGetCurrentEntry = 0x440e55
Script_CombatLogClearEntries = 0x441aa5
GetBagItem = 0x44b588
CGUnit_C::HasVehicleTransport = 0x456d2c
Concurrency::details::ExternalContextBase::GetPhysicalContext = 0x45a1c6
SI3__SetWeatherKitID = 0x486989
SI3__StopZoneAmbience = 0x486eca
SI3__InitZoneIntros = 0x48704b
SI3__StopAllMusic = 0x487d1b
SI3__InitAmbienceFlavor = 0x488759
Script_PlaySoundKitID = 0x489a88
Script_PlayMusic = 0x489b5c
Script_PlaySoundFile = 0x489baf
Script_StopMusic = 0x489c4f
Script_StopSound = 0x489c57
Script_Sound_ChatSystem_GetNumInputDrivers = 0x489ca8
Script_Sound_ChatSystem_GetInputDriverNameByIndex = 0x489cd1
Script_Sound_ChatSystem_GetNumOutputDrivers = 0x489d5c
Script_Sound_ChatSystem_GetOutputDriverNameByIndex = 0x489d85
Script_VoiceChat_StopCapture = 0x489e2b
Script_VoiceChat_RecordLoopbackSound = 0x489e33
Script_VoiceChat_StopRecordingLoopbackSound = 0x489e73
Script_VoiceChat_PlayLoopbackSound = 0x489e7b
Script_VoiceChat_StopPlayingLoopbackSound = 0x489e83
Script_VoiceChat_IsRecordingLoopbackSound = 0x489e8b
Script_VoiceChat_IsPlayingLoopbackSound = 0x489eb2
Script_VoiceChat_GetCurrentMicrophoneSignalLevel = 0x489ed6
Script_VoiceChat_ActivatePrimaryCaptureCallback = 0x489efa
Script_Sound_GameSystem_GetInputDriverNameByIndex = 0x489f0a
Script_Sound_GameSystem_GetNumOutputDrivers = 0x489f71
Script_Sound_GameSystem_GetOutputDriverNameByIndex = 0x489f9a
Script_PlaySound = 0x48a064
Script_VoiceChat_StartCapture = 0x48a193
ClntObjMgrGetPlayerType = 0x48e4b8
Script_MoveViewInStart = 0x48f21b
Script_MoveViewInStop = 0x48f22c
Script_MoveViewOutStart = 0x48f235
Script_MoveViewOutStop = 0x48f246
Script_MoveViewRightStart = 0x48f24f
Script_MoveViewRightStop = 0x48f260
Script_MoveViewLeftStart = 0x48f269
Script_MoveViewLeftStop = 0x48f27a
Script_MoveViewUpStart = 0x48f283
Script_MoveViewUpStop = 0x48f294
Script_MoveViewDownStart = 0x48f29d
Script_MoveViewDownStop = 0x48f2ae
Script_SaveView = 0x48f2b7
Script_FlipCameraYaw = 0x48f309
Script_CameraZoomIn = 0x4920aa
Script_CameraZoomOut = 0x49211d
Script_VehicleCameraZoomIn = 0x492190
Script_VehicleCameraZoomOut = 0x492199
Script_SetView = 0x494588
Script_ResetView = 0x49587c
Script_NextView = 0x4958ca
Script_PrevView = 0x4958d9
Script_CanCancelScene = 0x499bf0
Script_CancelScene = 0x499c36
CGInputControl::GetActive = 0x499ca4
Script_IsMouselooking = 0x499e90
Script_VehicleAimGetAngle = 0x499ec3
Script_VehicleAimGetNormAngle = 0x499ef2
Script_VehicleAimSetNormPower = 0x499fac
Script_DetectWowMouse = 0x49a09c
Script_ToggleRun = 0x49a954
CurrentVehicleSeatHasFlag = 0x49b188
Script_VehicleExit = 0x49b269
Script_VehiclePrevSeat = 0x49b2e0
Script_VehicleNextSeat = 0x49b32a
Script_VehicleAimIncrement = 0x49b374
Script_VehicleAimDecrement = 0x49b3c9
Script_VehicleAimRequestAngle = 0x49b424
Script_VehicleAimRequestNormAngle = 0x49b4a8
Script_IsUsingVehicleControls = 0x49b54d
Script_CanExitVehicle = 0x49b586
Script_CanSwitchVehicleSeats = 0x49b5bf
Script_JumpOrAscendStart = 0x49be20
Script_AscendStop = 0x49bf59
Script_DescendStop = 0x49bf80
Script_ToggleAutoRun = 0x49bf91
Script_MoveForwardStart = 0x49bfb1
Script_MoveForwardStop = 0x49bfbf
Script_MoveBackwardStart = 0x49bfcd
Script_MoveBackwardStop = 0x49bfdb
Script_TurnLeftStart = 0x49bfe9
Script_TurnLeftStop = 0x49bffa
Script_TurnRightStart = 0x49c00b
Script_TurnRightStop = 0x49c01c
Script_StrafeLeftStart = 0x49c02d
Script_StrafeLeftStop = 0x49c03b
Script_StrafeRightStart = 0x49c049
Script_StrafeRightStop = 0x49c05a
Script_PitchUpStart = 0x49c06b
Script_PitchUpStop = 0x49c07c
Script_PitchDownStart = 0x49c08d
Script_PitchDownStop = 0x49c09e
Script_TurnOrActionStart = 0x49c0af
Script_TurnOrActionStop = 0x49c0e7
Script_CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart = 0x49c122
Script_CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop = 0x49c15a
Script_MoveAndSteerStart = 0x49c1aa
Script_MoveAndSteerStop = 0x49c1fa
Script_MouselookStart = 0x49c251
Script_MouselookStop = 0x49c27c
Script_VehicleAimUpStart = 0x49c2b6
Script_VehicleAimUpStop = 0x49c2bf
Script_VehicleAimDownStart = 0x49c2c8
Script_VehicleAimDownStop = 0x49c2d1
Script_SetMouselookOverrideBinding = 0x49c7c1
Script_GetTime = 0x49c878
Script_ConsoleExec = 0x49c912
Script_IsArenaTeamCaptain = 0x49c951
Script_GetMaxCombatRatingBonus = 0x49c984
Script_ResistancePercent = 0x49ca20
Script_CanSwitchVehicleSeat = 0x49ccb6
Script_RespondInstanceLock = 0x49cce2
Script_GetItemStats = 0x49cdd9
Script_GetItemStatDelta = 0x49ce8a
Script_GetRaidBuffInfo = 0x49cfcf
Script_GetAlternatePowerInfoByID = 0x49d830
Script_GetPlayerFacing = 0x49da10
Script_FillLocalizedClassList = 0x49da78
Script_InitiateRolePoll = 0x49db39
GetUnitFromName = 0x49f802
Script_UnitExists = 0x49f8a7
Script_UnitIsVisible = 0x49f93d
Script_UnitIsUnit = 0x49f97b
Script_UnitIsPlayer = 0x49fa34
Script_UnitIsOtherPlayersPet = 0x49faab
Script_UnitIsOtherPlayersBattlePet = 0x49fb10
Script_UnitIsInMyGuild = 0x49fb77
Script_UnitIsCorpse = 0x49fcad
Script_UnitGroupRolesAssigned = 0x49fd01
Script_UnitIsRaidOfficer = 0x49fd65
Script_UnitInParty = 0x49fdcf
Script_UnitPlayerOrPetInParty = 0x49fe2b
Script_UnitInRaid = 0x49fe85
Script_UnitInBattleground = 0x49fef5
Script_UnitPlayerOrPetInRaid = 0x49ff62
Script_UnitIsAFK = 0x4a001a
Script_UnitIsDND = 0x4a00f4
Script_UnitIsPVP = 0x4a0193
Script_UnitIsPVPFreeForAll = 0x4a02ab
Script_UnitIsBattlePetCompanion = 0x4a034d
Script_UnitIsWildBattlePet = 0x4a0422
Script_UnitIsBattlePet = 0x4a050a
Script_UnitBattlePetSpeciesID = 0x4a05a6
Script_UnitBattlePetType = 0x4a0649
Script_UnitBattlePetLevel = 0x4a06fb
Script_UnitCanCooperate = 0x4a0790
Script_UnitCanAssist = 0x4a08b5
Script_UnitCanAttack = 0x4a0947
Script_UnitCanPetBattle = 0x4a09d7
Script_PlayerCanTeleport = 0x4a0afe
Script_UnitClassification = 0x4a0b1d
Script_UnitIsQuestBoss = 0x4a0bbf
Script_UnitSelectionColor = 0x4a0c30
Script_IsInGuild = 0x4a0ce2
Script_IsGuildLeader = 0x4a0d1c
Script_GetCombatRating = 0x4a0d93
Script_GetCombatRatingBonus = 0x4a0e14
Script_GetShieldBlock = 0x4a0f54
Script_IsDualWielding = 0x4a0fc7
Script_IsRangedWeapon = 0x4a1022
Script_GetUnitMaxHealthModifier = 0x4a108a
Script_GetCritChanceFromAgility = 0x4a1103
Script_GetSpellCritChance = 0x4a11ad
Script_GetSpellBonusDamage = 0x4a120c
Script_GetSpellBonusHealing = 0x4a1286
Script_GetArmorPenetration = 0x4a1324
Script_GetAttackPowerForStat = 0x4a1383
Script_UnitGUID = 0x4a1611
Script_UnitRealmRelationship = 0x4a168d
Script_UnitPVPName = 0x4a1712
Script_UnitXP = 0x4a1795
Script_UnitXPMax = 0x4a17f8
Script_UnitHealth = 0x4a185b
Script_UnitHealthMax = 0x4a1971
Script_UnitPower = 0x4a1a59
Script_UnitPowerMax = 0x4a1c18
Script_UnitPowerType = 0x4a1d71
Script_UnitOnTaxi = 0x4a1f63
Script_UnitIsFeignDeath = 0x4a1fd2
Script_UnitIsDead = 0x4a2067
Script_UnitIsGhost = 0x4a216e
Script_UnitIsDeadOrGhost = 0x4a2218
Script_UnitIsConnected = 0x4a2324
Script_UnitAffectingCombat = 0x4a23d5
Script_UnitSex = 0x4a2444
Script_UnitLevel = 0x4a259d
Script_UnitInPhase = 0x4a2761
Script_GetMoney = 0x4a27f6
Script_UnitRace = 0x4a2849
Script_UnitClass = 0x4a2a07
Script_UnitClassBase = 0x4a2be7
Script_UnitResistance = 0x4a2d74
Script_UnitStat = 0x4a2e99
Script_UnitAttackBothHands = 0x4a2fc4
Script_UnitRangedAttack = 0x4a30b0
Script_UnitDamage = 0x4a312f
Script_UnitAttackSpeed = 0x4a32a8
Script_UnitAttackPower = 0x4a33e5
Script_UnitRangedAttackPower = 0x4a3518
Script_UnitSpellHaste = 0x4a364b
Script_UnitDefense = 0x4a36e5
Script_UnitArmor = 0x4a37aa
Script_UnitIsTappedByPlayer = 0x4a38dc
Script_UnitIsTappedByAllThreatList = 0x4a3941
Script_UnitIsTapped = 0x4a39a6
Script_UnitIsTrivial = 0x4a3a0e
Script_HasFullControl = 0x4a3db4
Script_GetComboPoints = 0x4a3e00
Script_UnitCreatureType = 0x4a3edd
Script_UnitCreatureFamily = 0x4a3f5c
Script_GetPVPLifetimeStats = 0x4a405b
Script_IsFlyableArea = 0x4a40da
Script_IsFalling = 0x4a41cc
Script_IsFlying = 0x4a42f4
Script_IsMounted = 0x4a4390
Script_UnitIsSameServer = 0x4a4406
Script_GetSpellCritChanceFromIntellect = 0x4a4537
Script_GetUnitPowerModifier = 0x4a45b0
Script_GetUnitHealthModifier = 0x4a4634
Script_GetUnitManaRegenRateFromSpirit = 0x4a46ad
Script_GetManaRegen = 0x4a472c
Script_GetPowerRegen = 0x4a47a4
Script_ReportPlayerIsPVPAFK = 0x4a48f0
Script_PlayerIsPVPInactive = 0x4a4998
Script_UnitInRange = 0x4a4a87
Script_GetRuneCooldown = 0x4a4bff
Script_GetRuneCount = 0x4a4cf5
Script_GetRuneType = 0x4a4d69
Script_GetUnitSpeed = 0x4a4de1
Script_GetUnitPitch = 0x4a4ec8
Script_UnitUsingVehicle = 0x4a4f3a
Script_UnitInVehicle = 0x4a4fd9
Script_UnitControllingVehicle = 0x4a5078
Script_IsSystemSupported = 0x4a5190
Script_IsConnectedToServer = 0x4a51bc
Script_UnitHasVehiclePlayerFrameUI = 0x4a51e8
Script_UnitTargetsVehicleInRaidUI = 0x4a521c
Script_UnitInVehicleControlSeat = 0x4a524b
Script_UnitVehicleSeatCount = 0x4a5278
Script_UnitVehicleSeatInfo = 0x4a52db
Script_UnitSwitchToVehicleSeat = 0x4a538a
Script_UnitThreatSituation = 0x4a540a
Script_UnitDetailedThreatSituation = 0x4a54f0
Script_UnitThreatPercentageOfLead = 0x4a5607
Script_UnitIsControlling = 0x4a56cb
Script_CanEjectPassengerFromSeat = 0x4a5720
Script_EjectPassengerFromSeat = 0x4a5808
Script_GetPlayerInfoByGUID = 0x4a58bf
Script_UnitGetGuildXP = 0x4a5ab3
Script_UnitGetGuildLevel = 0x4a5b43
Script_UnitGetIncomingHeals = 0x4a5ba1
Script_UnitGetTotalAbsorbs = 0x4a5c5c
Script_UnitGetTotalHealAbsorbs = 0x4a5cb1
Script_UnitSetRole = 0x4a5d06
Script_GetEclipseDirection = 0x4a5ef8
Script_UnitHPPerStamina = 0x4a5f5a
Script_UnitIsUnconscious = 0x4a5fde
Script_UnitStagger = 0x4a62fa
Script_GetVehicleUIIndicator = 0x4a6416
Script_GetVehicleUIIndicatorSeat = 0x4a64b0
Script_LoadURLIndex = 0x4a65ca
Script_CalendarEventSetModerator = 0x4a6e58
Script_CalendarEventClearModerator = 0x4a6e9d
Script_UnitAura = 0x4a6ee2
Script_UnitChannelInfo = 0x4a6f1d
Script_GetRaidBuffTrayAuraInfo = 0x4a70f5
Script_UnitVehicleSkin = 0x4a72d0
Script_UnitFactionGroup = 0x4a73bf
Script_UnitReaction = 0x4a773c
Script_UnitIsEnemy = 0x4a7839
Script_UnitIsFriend = 0x4a7930
Script_UnitName = 0x4a7aa3
Script_UnitAlternatePowerInfo = 0x4a7f9d
Script_UnitAlternatePowerCounterInfo = 0x4a7fe4
Script_UnitAlternatePowerTextureInfo = 0x4a805b
Script_UnitPowerBarTimerInfo = 0x4a8294
Script_UnitNumPowerBarTimers = 0x4a83ef
Script_UnitRangedDamage = 0x4a84c8
Script_UnitCastingInfo = 0x4a867e
Script_GetMasteryEffect = 0x4a8946
Script_GetResSicknessDuration = 0x4a8a4b
CCameraManager__Initialize = 0x4aa22c
SMSG_ADDON_INFO = 0x4ac35b
Script_IsMovieLocal = 0x4b1018
Script_PreloadMovie = 0x4b105f
Script_CancelPreloadingMovie = 0x4b109a
Script_GetMovieDownloadProgress = 0x4b10d5
Script_IsMoviePlayable = 0x4b1153
Script_UnitInVehicleHidesPetFrame = 0x4b119a
Script_CanUpgradeExpansion = 0x4b11cd
Script_GetExistingLocales = 0x4b1265
Script_GetAvailableLocales = 0x4b1298
Script_GetExpansionLevel = 0x4b12dd
Script_GetAccountExpansionLevel = 0x4b1308
Script_GetSecondsUntilParentalControlsKick = 0x4b1333
Script_IsAddOnLoaded = 0x4b1369
Script_IsTrialAccount = 0x4b1507
Script_GetOSLocale = 0x4b1574
Script_SetPortraitToTexture = 0x4b15b5
Script_GetNumSpecializationsForClassID = 0x4b1749
Script_GetSpecializationInfoForClassID = 0x4b18fb
Script_SetMinimumWidth = 0x4b92ef
Script_SetPadding = 0x4b93c2
Script_SetAnchorType = 0x4b9528
Script_GetAnchorType = 0x4b974e
Script_AddTexture = 0x4b9833
Script_FadeOut = 0x4b9950
Script_AppendText = 0x4ba6de
Script_AddLine = 0x4bb923
Script_AddDoubleLine = 0x4bb9ae
Script_SetText = 0x4bba7f
Script_SetGlyphByID = 0x4bdc6b
Script_SetShapeshift = 0x4c53de
Script_SetPossession = 0x4c551a
Script_SetHyperlink = 0x4cd3cd
Script_SetPetAction = 0x4cd9a6
Script_SetSpellBookItem = 0x4cda48
Script_SetAction = 0x4d0e5c
CGWorldFrame__GetActiveCamera = 0x4d3e60
CGWorldFrame__OnLayerUpdate = 0x4d88f8
Script_PlaceRaidMarker = 0x4dd492
Script_ClearRaidMarker = 0x4dd51a
Script_IsRaidMarkerActive = 0x4dd596
Script_GetRaidTargetIndex = 0x4dd76f
Script_SetRaidTarget = 0x4ddb18
Script_SetRaidTargetProtected = 0x4ddb93
Script_CanBeRaidTarget = 0x4ddc07
Script_GetBarberShopStyleInfo = 0x4de1d0
Script_HasAlternateForm = 0x4de34e
Script_IsBarberShopStyleValid = 0x4de3c0
Script_GetBarberShopTotalCost = 0x4de63d
Script_SetBarberShopAlternateFormFrame = 0x4de655
Script_ApplyBarberShopStyle = 0x4dea4c
Script_CancelBarberShop = 0x4dea54
Script_BarberShopReset = 0x4dea5c
Script_SetNextBarberShopStyle = 0x4def36
Script_C_PetJournal_PetIsSlotted = 0x4df694
Script_C_PetJournal_IsPetTypeFiltered = 0x4df6f3
Script_C_PetJournal_IsPetSourceFiltered = 0x4df744
Script_C_PetJournal_IsFlagFiltered = 0x4df797
Script_C_PetJournal_SetPetSortParameter = 0x4df81e
Script_C_PetJournal_ClearSearchFilter = 0x4dfc0c
Script_C_PetJournal_SetPetTypeFilter = 0x4dfc14
Script_C_PetJournal_ClearAllPetTypesFilter = 0x4dfc88
Script_C_PetJournal_SetPetSourceFilter = 0x4dfc98
Script_C_PetJournal_GetPetLoadOutInfo = 0x4dfefe
Script_C_PetJournal_GetSummonedPetGUID = 0x4dffbe
Script_C_PetJournal_SetFlagFilter = 0x4e0041
Script_C_PetJournal_IsFindBattleEnabled = 0x4e00ee
Script_C_PetJournal_PickupPet = 0x4e0b7a
Script_C_PetJournal_PetIsRevoked = 0x4e0bbc
Script_C_PetJournal_PetIsLockedForConvert = 0x4e0c07
Script_C_PetJournal_PetIsHurt = 0x4e0c52
Script_C_PetJournal_SetCustomName = 0x4e0c9d
Script_C_PetJournal_SetFavorite = 0x4e0d9d
Script_C_PetJournal_PetIsFavorite = 0x4e0e01
Script_C_PetJournal_GetPetStats = 0x4e0e69
Script_C_PetJournal_GetBattlePetLink = 0x4e0ef4
Script_C_PetJournal_GetPetTeamAverageLevel = 0x4e0f5f
Script_GetNumGlyphSockets = 0x4e146b
Script_C_PetJournal_GetPetInfoBySpeciesID = 0x4e247f
Script_C_PetJournal_GetPetInfoByPetID = 0x4e24ba
Script_C_PetJournal_GetPetCooldownByGUID = 0x4e2581
Script_C_PetJournal_GetPetAbilityInfo = 0x4e2687
Script_C_PetJournal_GetPetAbilityList = 0x4e27e1
Script_C_PetJournal_SetSearchFilter = 0x4e29e9
Script_C_PetJournal_PetIsTradable = 0x4e2a26
Script_C_PetJournal_PetIsCapturable = 0x4e2a71
Script_C_PetJournal_PetCanBeReleased = 0x4e2abc
Script_C_PetJournal_PetIsSummonable = 0x4e2b07
Script_C_PetJournal_SummonPetByGUID = 0x4e2b52
Script_C_PetJournal_SummonRandomPet = 0x4e2b8e
Script_C_PetJournal_CagePetByID = 0x4e2bb3
Script_C_PetJournal_FindPetIDByName = 0x4e2bf5
Script_C_PetJournal_SetAbility = 0x4e2c7b
Script_C_PetJournal_GetNumPets = 0x4e341f
Script_C_PetJournal_GetNumCollectedInfo = 0x4e3446
Script_C_PetJournal_GetOwnedBattlePetString = 0x4e34bd
Script_C_PetJournal_ReleasePetByID = 0x4e356a
Script_C_PetJournal_GetPetInfoByIndex = 0x4e3712
Script_C_PetJournal_SetPetLoadOutInfo = 0x4e381f
Script_C_PetBattles_IsPlayerNPC = 0x4e4065
Script_C_PetBattles_IsWildBattle = 0x4e408b
Script_C_PetBattles_GetBattleState = 0x4e40d6
Script_C_PetBattles_IsWaitingOnOpponent = 0x4e4105
Script_C_PetBattles_GetName = 0x4e41b1
Script_C_PetBattles_GetDisplayID = 0x4e4205
Script_C_PetBattles_GetActivePet = 0x4e4238
Script_C_PetBattles_GetHealth = 0x4e426e
Script_C_PetBattles_GetMaxHealth = 0x4e42a4
Script_C_PetBattles_GetPower = 0x4e42da
Script_C_PetBattles_GetBreedQuality = 0x4e4310
Script_C_PetBattles_GetSpeed = 0x4e433b
Script_C_PetBattles_GetLevel = 0x4e4371
Script_C_PetBattles_GetXP = 0x4e43a7
Script_C_PetBattles_ShouldShowPetSelect = 0x4e43fc
Script_C_PetBattles_GetPlayerTrapAbility = 0x4e4462
Script_C_PetBattles_IsTrapAvailable = 0x4e4498
Script_C_PetBattles_IsSkipAvailable = 0x4e4541
Script_C_PetBattles_GetSelectedAction = 0x4e45a3
Script_C_PetBattles_GetAttackModifier = 0x4e45e9
Script_C_PetBattles_AcceptPVPDuel = 0x4e4676
Script_C_PetBattles_StartPVPMatchmaking = 0x4e4686
Script_C_PetBattles_StopPVPMatchmaking = 0x4e468e
Script_C_PetBattles_GetPVPMatchmakingInfo = 0x4e4696
Script_C_PetBattles_AcceptQueuedPVPMatch = 0x4e470f
Script_C_PetBattles_SetPendingReportBattlePetTarget = 0x4e53bd
Script_C_PetBattles_SetPendingReportTargetFromUnit = 0x4e5404
Script_C_PetBattles_GetTurnTimeInfo = 0x4e547e
Script_C_PetBattles_SkipTurn = 0x4e54fb
Script_C_PetBattles_GetAbilityState = 0x4e550f
Script_C_PetBattles_CanActivePetSwapOut = 0x4e55e3
Script_C_PetBattles_CanPetSwapIn = 0x4e563f
Script_C_PetBattles_GetNumPets = 0x4e573b
Script_C_PetBattles_UseAbility = 0x4e576f
Script_C_PetBattles_UseTrap = 0x4e57a4
Script_C_PetBattles_GetNumAuras = 0x4e5814
Script_C_PetBattles_GetStateValue = 0x4e5862
Script_C_PetBattles_ChangePet = 0x4e5f19
Script_C_PetBattles_CanAcceptQueuedPVPMatch = 0x4e5f4d
Script_C_PetBattles_DeclineQueuedPVPMatch = 0x4e6040
Script_C_PetBattles_ForfeitGame = 0x4e6651
Script_C_PetBattles_GetAllStates = 0x4e6665
Script_C_PetBattles_StartPVPDuel = 0x4e8194
Script_C_PetBattles_GetIcon = 0x4e8aa7
Script_C_PetBattles_GetPetSpeciesID = 0x4e8b9f
Script_C_PetBattles_GetPetType = 0x4e8bc2
Script_C_PetBattles_GetAbilityInfo = 0x4e8e00
Script_C_PetBattles_GetAbilityInfoByID = 0x4e8ea1
Script_C_PetBattles_GetAbilityEffectInfo = 0x4e8edc
Script_C_PetBattles_GetAllEffectNames = 0x4e90dd
Script_C_PetBattles_GetAbilityStateModification = 0x4e924c
Script_C_PetBattles_GetAbilityProcTurnIndex = 0x4e92f9
Script_C_PetBattles_GetAuraInfo = 0x4e93cd
Script_GetNextCompleatedTutorial = 0x4e962f
Script_GetPrevCompleatedTutorial = 0x4e9696
Script_CanResetTutorials = 0x4e99a5
Script_FlagTutorial = 0x4e99d8
Script_IsTutorialFlagged = 0x4e9a1d
Script_ClearTutorials = 0x4e9a82
Script_ResetTutorials = 0x4e9a8a
CGTutorial__TriggerTutorial = 0x4e9a92
Script_TriggerTutorial = 0x4e9b71
Script_BNConnected = 0x4ea19c
Script_BNFeaturesEnabledAndConnected = 0x4ea1b7
Script_IsBNLogin = 0x4ea1d2
Script_BNFeaturesEnabled = 0x4ea1ed
Script_BNGetMaxPlayersInConversation = 0x4ea208
Script_BNInviteFriend = 0x4ea233
Script_BattlenetEvent_ToonOffine = 0x4eb53d
Script_BattlenetEvent_ChannelMemberUpdated = 0x4eb681
Script_BattlenetEvent_BlockAdded = 0x4eb774
Script_BattlenetEvent_SystemMessage = 0x4eb7a8
Script_BNRemoveFriend = 0x4eb876
Script_BNSetFriendNote = 0x4eb8c8
Script_BNGetNumFriendInvites = 0x4eb960
Script_BNAcceptFriendInvite = 0x4eb9e2
Script_BNDeclineFriendInvite = 0x4eba2b
Script_BNReportFriendInvite = 0x4eba74
Script_BNLeaveConversation = 0x4ebabd
Script_BNGetNumConversationMembers = 0x4ebb1e
Script_BNReportPlayer = 0x4ebbbc
Script_BNSetSelectedFriend = 0x4ebcf4
Script_BNGetSelectedFriend = 0x4ebd70
Script_BNGetFriendIndex = 0x4ebdbc
Script_BNSendConversationMessage = 0x4ecfa8
Script_BNGetConversationInfo = 0x4ed066
Script_BNIsBlocked = 0x4ed0d6
Script_BNIsToonBlocked = 0x4ed154
Script_BNGetNumFOF = 0x4ed1d2
Script_BNSetMatureLanguageFilter = 0x4ed288
Script_BNGetMatureLanguageFilter = 0x4ed32f
Script_BNIsSelf = 0x4ed3be
Script_BNIsFriend = 0x4ed417
Script_BNCheckBattleTagInviteToUnit = 0x4ed470
Script_BNGetNumBlockedToons = 0x4ede56
Script_BNSetBlocked = 0x4edee9
Script_BNSetSelectedBlock = 0x4edfb2
Script_BNGetSelectedBlock = 0x4ee037
Script_BNGetNumBlocked = 0x4ee0ad
Script_BNGetBlockedToonInfo = 0x4ee140
Script_BNSetToonBlocked = 0x4ee20c
Script_BNSetSelectedToonBlock = 0x4ee2db
Script_BNGetSelectedToonBlock = 0x4ee360
Script_BNSetDND = 0x4ee895
Script_BNSetAFK = 0x4ee945
Script_BNSetCustomMessage = 0x4ee9f5
Script_BNSetFocus = 0x4eeb1a
Script_BNSendFriendInvite = 0x4eeee8
Script_BattlenetEvent_InviteListInitialized = 0x4ef341
Script_BattlenetEvent_InviteRemoved = 0x4ef442
Script_BNGetInfo = 0x4f01b6
Script_BNGetNumFriends = 0x4f0383
Script_BNSendSoR = 0x4f0459
Script_BNGetNumFriendToons = 0x4f05c5
Script_BNSendFriendInviteByID = 0x4f0ca2
Script_BNGetCustomMessageTable = 0x4f0dfe
Script_BNCreateConversation = 0x4f1110
Script_BNInviteToConversation = 0x4f126f
Script_BNIsFriendConversationValid = 0x4f1385
Script_BNGetFriendToonInfo = 0x4f1749
Script_BNGetToonInfo = 0x4f18da
Script_BNTokenFindName = 0x4f1e67
Script_BattlenetEvent_NewPresence = 0x4f21fa
Script_BattlenetEvent_ChannelJoined = 0x4f2859
Script_BattlenetEvent_ChannelClosed = 0x4f2abc
Script_BattlenetEvent_ChannelMemberJoined = 0x4f2c0b
Script_BNGetFriendInviteInfo = 0x4f34f2
Script_BNSendWhisper = 0x4f3612
Script_BNGetConversationMemberInfo = 0x4f3743
Script_BNListConversation = 0x4f3889
Script_BNGetBlockedInfo = 0x4f3a46
Script_BNRequestFOFInfo = 0x4f3b12
Script_BNGetFOFInfo = 0x4f3bc6
Script_BattlenetEvent_FriendAdded = 0x4f4009
Script_BattlenetEvent_ChatMessageUndeliverable = 0x4f4735
Script_BNGetFriendInfo = 0x4f4a06
Script_BNGetFriendInfoByID = 0x4f4a7b
Script_UnlearnSpecialization = 0x4f4c90
Script_GetNumSpellTabs = 0x4f5643
Script_SetSpellbookPetAction = 0x4f568c
Script_GetNumCompanions = 0x4f5777
Script_FindSpellBookSlotBySpellID = 0x4f57d1
CGSpellBook__MakeKnownSpellModelsLocal = 0x4f583b
Script_HasPetSpells = 0x4f5b5b
Script_GetShapeshiftFormID = 0x4f5bdf
Script_CancelShapeshiftForm = 0x4f5c29
Script_CallCompanion = 0x4f5c3c
Script_IsSpellKnown = 0x4f5cc2
Script_IsPlayerSpell = 0x4f5d21
Script_SummonRandomCritter = 0x4f5d6e
Script_GetProfessions = 0x4f5d82
Script_GetProfessionInfo = 0x4f5e8c
Script_CastShapeshiftForm = 0x4f69d3
Script_GetShapeshiftFormCooldown = 0x4f6a62
CGSpellBook__FindSpellByName = 0x4f74eb
Script_GetSpellCharges = 0x4f7885
Script_GetSpellCount = 0x4f7954
Script_GetSpellAutocast = 0x4f7995
Script_ToggleSpellAutocast = 0x4f7a2d
Script_EnableSpellAutocast = 0x4f7a74
Script_DisableSpellAutocast = 0x4f7abb
Script_IsCurrentSpell = 0x4f7b02
Script_IsAutoRepeatSpell = 0x4f7b4e
Script_PickupCompanion = 0x4f7bbd
Script_GetSpellBookItemName = 0x4f8ba3
Script_GetSpellBookItemInfo = 0x4f8d3f
Script_GetSpellLink = 0x4f8dc7
Script_GetSpellDescription = 0x4f8e87
Script_GetSpellBookItemTexture = 0x4f8edd
Script_GetSpellTexture = 0x4f8f30
Script_GetSpellCooldown = 0x4f8f9e
Script_GetSpellLossOfControlCooldown = 0x4f917f
Script_GetSpellBaseCooldown = 0x4f9332
Script_GetSpellAvailableLevel = 0x4f93ba
Script_GetSpellLevelLearned = 0x4f93f8
Script_PickupSpellBookItem = 0x4f9430
Script_PickupSpell = 0x4f9468
Script_CastSpell = 0x4f94e7
Script_IsPassiveSpell = 0x4f954b
Script_IsTalentSpell = 0x4f95ac
Script_IsAttackSpell = 0x4f9627
Script_IsUsableSpell = 0x4f968d
Script_IsHelpfulSpell = 0x4f9790
Script_IsHarmfulSpell = 0x4f9800
Script_GetSpecsForSpell = 0x4f9872
Script_GetShapeshiftForm = 0x4f9952
Script_CastSpellByName = 0x4f9991
Script_CastSpellByID = 0x4f9c1a
Script_GetCompanionInfo = 0x4f9e0e
Script_DismissCompanion = 0x4f9fe3
Script_GetCurrentLevelSpells = 0x4fa069
Script_GetCurrentLevelFeatures = 0x4fa142
Script_GetCallPetSpellInfo = 0x4fa217
Script_SetBarSlotFromIntro = 0x4fa2a3
Script_GetSpellInfo = 0x4fb521
Script_SpellHasRange = 0x4fb78e
Script_IsSpellInRange = 0x4fb888
Script_IsSpellClassOrSpec = 0x4fb98d
Script_GetShapeshiftFormInfo = 0x4fbb88
Script_GetSpellTabInfo = 0x4fd601
Script_IsSelectedSpellBookItem = 0x4fd95c
Script_IsConsumableSpell = 0x4fd9b2
Script_RegisterStaticConstants = 0x5005c4
Script_GetGMTicket = 0x500620
Script_DeleteGMTicket = 0x500630
Script_GMResponseResolve = 0x500638
Script_GMSurveyAnswerSubmit = 0x500664
Script_GMSurveyCommentSubmit = 0x5006ff
Script_GMQuickTicketSystemThrottled = 0x500770
Script_AcknowledgeSurvey = 0x500aaf
Script_UpdateGMTicket = 0x500aef
Script_GMReportLag = 0x50104e
Script_NewGMTicket = 0x50108e
Script_GMResponseNeedMoreHelp = 0x5010f4
Script_GMSurveyQuestion = 0x501141
Script_GMSurveyAnswer = 0x5011a1
Script_GMSurveyNumAnswers = 0x501224
Script_GMSubmitBug = 0x501289
Script_GMSubmitSuggestion = 0x5013a2
Script_GMSurveySubmit = 0x50164c
Script_GetNumSubgroupMembers = 0x501e3c
Script_GetNumGroupMembers = 0x501e7f
Script_UnitIsGroupLeader = 0x501ec2
Script_UnitIsGroupAssistant = 0x501f4b
Script_IsInGroup = 0x501fcb
Script_IsInRaid = 0x501fef
Script_GetLootThreshold = 0x502025
Script_SetOptOutOfLoot = 0x502063
Script_IsPartyLFG = 0x5020de
Script_GetPartyLFGID = 0x502115
Script_HasLFGRestrictions = 0x50216b
Script_IsLFGComplete = 0x50219b
Script_GetPartyAssignment = 0x502346
Script_IsEveryoneAssistant = 0x5023b9
Script_GetLootMethod = 0x5039b2
Script_SetLootMethod = 0x503ad4
Script_SetLootThreshold = 0x503c93
Script_LeaveParty = 0x503d3f
Script_UninviteUnit = 0x503d47
Script_AcceptGroup = 0x503e0f
Script_DeclineGroup = 0x503e5a
Script_SetPartyAssignment = 0x504031
Script_ClearPartyAssignment = 0x5041f4
Script_GetRaidRosterInfo = 0x504206
Script_SetRaidSubgroup = 0x504577
Script_SwapRaidSubgroup = 0x504642
Script_PromoteToLeader = 0x504724
Script_PromoteToAssistant = 0x5047af
Script_DemoteAssistant = 0x50483c
Script_SetEveryoneIsAssistant = 0x5048c9
Script_DoReadyCheck = 0x50493e
Script_GetReadyCheckTimeLeft = 0x504984
Script_ConfirmReadyCheck = 0x5049bf
Script_GetReadyCheckStatus = 0x5049fa
Script_UnitInOtherParty = 0x504a7f
Script_IsMasterLooter = 0x504b97
Script_GetHomePartyInfo = 0x504c06
Script_UnitLeadsAnyGroup = 0x50516b
Script_ConvertToRaid = 0x505256
Script_ConvertToParty = 0x5052ba
Script_InviteUnit = 0x50531e
Script_GetNumModifiedClickActions = 0x5060bf
CGUIBindings__IsModifiedClick = 0x5074bd
Script_GetBinding = 0x5076b5
Script_GetBindingKey = 0x507774
Script_GetBindingAction = 0x507806
Script_GetBindingByKey = 0x50789b
Script_RunBinding = 0x507934
Script_GetModifiedClickAction = 0x5079ed
Script_SetModifiedClick = 0x507a42
Script_GetModifiedClick = 0x507ab3
Script_IsModifiedClick = 0x507b22
Script_SetBinding = 0x50a91b
Script_SetBindingSpell = 0x50a9cd
Script_SetBindingItem = 0x50aac4
Script_SetBindingMacro = 0x50abbb
Script_SetBindingClick = 0x50acb2
Script_ClearOverrideBindings = 0x50ade7
Script_SetOverrideBindingItem = 0x50ae94
Script_SetOverrideBindingMacro = 0x50af73
Script_SetOverrideBindingSpell = 0x50b052
Script_SetOverrideBindingClick = 0x50b131
Script_LoadBindings = 0x50b242
Script_SaveBindings = 0x50b27e
Script_GetClickFrame = 0x50b2dc
Script_3__U__Qj = 0x50b9cc
Script_QueryWorldCountdownTimer = 0x50ba9e
Script_GetNumWorldStateUI = 0x50c277
Script_GetWorldElapsedTime = 0x50c496
Script_GetWorldElapsedTimers = 0x50c56a
Script_GetWorldStateUIInfo = 0x50c88c
Script_GetInspectSpecialization = 0x50d39e
Script_GetNumSpecGroups = 0x50d3f2
Script_GetActiveSpecGroup = 0x50d435
Script_GetNumTalents = 0x50d479
Script_GetNumSpecializations = 0x50d945
Script_GetSpecializationInfo = 0x50d99e
Script_GetSpecializationRole = 0x50db45
Script_GetSpecializationRoleByID = 0x50dc12
Script_GetSpecialization = 0x50dc69
Script_GetSpecializationMasterySpells = 0x50dccc
Script_GetClassInfo = 0x50dd7a
Script_GetClassInfoByID = 0x50de14
Script_GetSpecializationInfoByID = 0x50dea7
Script_GetTalentRowSelectionInfo = 0x50e002
Script_SetSpecialization = 0x50e2e3
Script_SetActiveSpecGroup = 0x50e411
Script_LearnTalent = 0x50e4e6
Script_LearnTalents = 0x50e5f1
Script_GetNumUnspentTalents = 0x50e764
Script_GetMaxTalentTier = 0x50e77c
Script_RemoveTalent = 0x50e7a7
Script_GetSpecializationSpells = 0x50ede5
Script_GetTalentInfo = 0x50ef11
Script_GetTalentLink = 0x50f1a0
Script_PickupTalent = 0x50f2ab
Script_GetTalentClearInfo = 0x50f543
Script_JoinArena = 0x510121
Script_GetBattlefieldInstanceRunTime = 0x5101d6
Script_GetBattlefieldWinner = 0x510242
Script_SetBattlefieldScoreFaction = 0x510284
Script_GetBattlefieldStatData = 0x5102e8
Script_GetBattlefieldTeamInfo = 0x51039a
Script_GetBattlefieldArenaFaction = 0x51044b
Script_GetNumArenaOpponents = 0x510495
Script_GetPersonalRatedInfo = 0x51057d
Script_GetPVPRewards = 0x510653
Script_ClearBattlemaster = 0x51065c
Script_GetBattlegroundPoints = 0x51066a
Script_SetPVPRoles = 0x5106a6
Script_JoinBattlefield = 0x5117d4
Script_GetBattlefieldInstanceExpiration = 0x511835
Script_RequestBattlefieldScoreData = 0x51187c
Script_GetBattlefieldScore = 0x511884
Script_GetBattlefieldStatInfo = 0x511b81
Script_GetBattlefieldFlagPosition = 0x511c71
Script_GetBattlefieldVehicleInfo = 0x511da5
Script_CanJoinBattlefieldAsGroup = 0x511f6c
Script_GetBattlefieldMapIconScale = 0x511fab
Script_SortBattlefieldScoreData = 0x511fde
Script_CanHearthAndResurrectFromArea = 0x5121a7
Script_GetWorldPVPQueueStatus = 0x512207
Script_SortBGList = 0x512310
Script_GetRatedBattleGroundInfo = 0x512389
Script_CommentatorStartWargame = 0x5123df
Script_SetSelectedWarGameType = 0x512541
Script_GetSelectedWarGameType = 0x512582
Script_GetArenaOpponentSpec = 0x512635
Script_GetPVPRoles = 0x512687
Script_GetWorldPVPAreaInfo = 0x512d05
Script_IsPlayerNeutral = 0x512e92
Script_BattlefieldMgrEntryInviteResponse = 0x512ebb
Script_BattlefieldMgrQueueRequest = 0x512ef4
Script_BattlefieldMgrQueueInviteResponse = 0x512f51
Script_BattlefieldMgrExitRequest = 0x512f8a
Script_CanInitiateWarGame = 0x51347a
Script_WarGameRespond = 0x513542
Script_IsInActiveWorldPVP = 0x5135ea
Script_CollapseWarGameHeader = 0x5136be
Script_ExpandWarGameHeader = 0x513701
Script_SetBlacklistMap = 0x513744
Script_ClearBlacklistMap = 0x513795
Script_GetBlacklistMap = 0x5137e6
Script_GetBlacklistMapName = 0x513842
Script_AcceptBattlefieldPort = 0x513df5
Script_GetBattlefieldStatus = 0x513f8f
Script_GetBattlefieldPortExpiration = 0x5141d7
Script_GetBattlefieldEstimatedWaitTime = 0x514265
Script_GetBattlefieldTimeWaited = 0x5142d1
Script_UpdateWarGamesList = 0x51434c
Script_IsActiveBattlefieldArena = 0x514925
Script_LeaveBattlefield = 0x514986
Script_InActiveBattlefield = 0x5149ba
Script_RequestBattlegroundInstanceInfo = 0x5149df
Script_RequestRandomBattlegroundInstanceInfo = 0x514a5c
Script_GetWarGameQueueStatus = 0x514aa0
Script_IsRatedMap = 0x514b7a
Script_IsWargame = 0x514b95
Send_CMSG_BATTLEFIELD_STATUS = 0x514cfa
Script_GetBattlegroundInfo = 0x51583f
Script_GetWarGameTypeInfo = 0x515adf
Script_CanQueueForWintergrasp = 0x515d8f
Script_GetMapContinents = 0x5170b4
Script_GetMapZones = 0x5170e2
Script_GetMapNameByID = 0x517157
Script_DungeonUsesTerrainMap = 0x5171cd
Script_GetMapInfo = 0x5171fb
Script_GetCurrentMapContinent = 0x5172b8
Script_GetCurrentMapAreaID = 0x517360
Script_GetCurrentMapZone = 0x517384
Script_GetCurrentMapDungeonLevel = 0x5174ad
Script_GetCurrentMapLevelRange = 0x517528
Script_IsZoomOutAvailable = 0x517581
Script_GetMapOverlayInfo = 0x5175f9
Script_UpdateWorldMapArrow = 0x5176d3
Script_GetOutdoorPVPWaitTime = 0x51789c
Script_GetDungeonMaps = 0x517917
Script_GetDungeonMapInfo = 0x517a44
Script_GetAreaMaps = 0x517b13
Script_GetAreaMapInfo = 0x517c40
Script_GetContinentMaps = 0x517d31
Script_GetContinentMapInfo = 0x517e5e
Script_GetWorldMapTransforms = 0x517f40
Script_GetWorldMapTransformInfo = 0x51806d
Script_GetNumDungeonMapLevels = 0x519c29
Script_GetPlayerMapPosition = 0x519c73
Script_GetWorldLocFromMapPos = 0x519d2e
Script_UpdateMapHighlight = 0x51a217
Script_GetCorpseMapPosition = 0x51abc1
Script_GetDeathReleasePosition = 0x51abfa
CGWorldMap__SetMap = 0x51b940
Script_SetMapZoom = 0x51c78e
Script_ZoomOut = 0x51c822
Script_SetMapByID = 0x51cb70
Script_SetDungeonMapLevel = 0x51cd99
Script_ProcessMapClick = 0x51cdef
Script_GetMapLandmarkInfo = 0x51ce4b
Script_ClickLandmark = 0x51d280
Script_SetMapToCurrentZone = 0x51d538
Script_RefreshWorldMap = 0x51d543
Script_SetZoom = 0x51dde5
Script_GetObjectIconTextureCoords = 0x51dea2
Script_CanTrackBattlePets = 0x51df92
Script_SetArchBlobRingAlpha = 0x51eff6
Script_SetQuestBlobInsideAlpha = 0x51f080
Script_SetQuestBlobOutsideAlpha = 0x51f10a
Script_SetQuestBlobRingScalar = 0x51f194
Script_SetQuestBlobRingAlpha = 0x51f1f3
Script_SetArchBlobInsideAlpha = 0x51f27d
Script_SetArchBlobOutsideAlpha = 0x51f307
Script_SetArchBlobRingScalar = 0x51f391
Script_PingLocation = 0x51ff10
Script_GetNumTrackingTypes = 0x5203af
Script_IsTrackingBattlePets = 0x5203e5
Script_GetNumQuestPOIWorldEffects = 0x520680
Script_SetPOIArrowTexture = 0x526fab
Script_SetStaticPOIArrowTexture = 0x527094
Script_SetCorpsePOIArrowTexture = 0x52717d
Script_SetIconTexture = 0x527266
Script_SetPlayerTexture = 0x52734f
Script_SetBlipTexture = 0x527438
Script_SetClassBlipTexture = 0x527514
Script_SetMaskTexture = 0x5275f5
Script_SetQuestBlobInsideTexture = 0x527772
Script_SetQuestBlobOutsideTexture = 0x527806
Script_SetArchBlobInsideTexture = 0x52792e
Script_SetArchBlobOutsideTexture = 0x5279c2
Script_GetTrackingInfo = 0x527a56
Script_SetTracking = 0x527c15
Script_ClearAllTracking = 0x527cfc
Script_GetQuestPOIWorldEffectInfo = 0x52a558
Script_JoinRatedBattlefield = 0x52e69f
Script_C_PurchaseAPI_GetFailureInfo = 0x52e73f
Script_C_PurchaseAPI_DeliverProduct = 0x52e776
Script_C_PurchaseAPI_PurchaseProductConfirm = 0x52eb7e
Script_C_PurchaseAPI_AckFailure = 0x52eceb
Script_C_PurchaseAPI_GetProductGroups = 0x52ed60
Script_IsRatedBattleground = 0x52ee4c
Script_C_PurchaseAPI_HasPurchaseInProgress = 0x52ee97
Script_GetMonitorCount = 0x5320f2
Script_GetMonitorName = 0x532120
Script_SetGamma = 0x532185
Script_GetToolTipInfo = 0x53234c
Script_SetDefaultVideoOptions = 0x532459
Script_GetDefaultVideoOptions = 0x5325f4
Script_GetVideoOptions = 0x532655
Script_GetGraphicsAPIs = 0x5326d2
Script_SetSelectedScreenResolutionIndex = 0x532704
Script_SetScreenResolution = 0x532908
Script_GetMaxMultisampleFormatOnCvar = 0x532aae
Script_GetVideoCaps = 0x532bb4
Script_GetGamma = 0x532cb8
Script_GetGuildRosterShowOffline = 0x532cde
Script_GetMonitorAspectRatio = 0x532e6d
Script_GetScreenResolutions = 0x533158
Script_GetCurrentResolution = 0x5331d9
Script_GetMultisampleFormats = 0x53329a
Script_GetCurrentMultisampleFormat = 0x53333f
Script_SetMultisampleFormat = 0x533412
Script_GetRefreshRates = 0x533852
Script_GetCurrentRefresh = 0x533925
Script_SetRefresh = 0x533a62
Script_KBSetup_GetCategoryCount = 0x533ca8
Script_AccountMsg_GetHeaderSubject = 0x533ce2
Script_AccountMsg_GetHeaderPriority = 0x533d5e
Script_AccountMsg_GetBody = 0x533de8
Script_AccountMsg_GetNumUnreadMsgs = 0x533f5f
Script_AccountMsg_GetNumUnreadUrgentMsgs = 0x533fa4
Script_AccountMsg_GetIndexHighestPriorityUnreadMsg = 0x533fe9
Script_AccountMsg_GetIndexNextUnreadMsg = 0x534052
Script_AccountMsg_LoadHeaders = 0x534714
Script_AccountMsg_LoadBody = 0x534738
Script_AccountMsg_SetMsgRead = 0x5347bc
Script_KBSetup_GetArticleHeaderCount = 0x534db5
Script_KBSetup_GetLanguageData = 0x534def
Script_KBQuery_GetArticleHeaderCount = 0x534e88
Script_KBSetup_GetCategoryData = 0x534ec2
Script_AccountMsg_GetNumTotalMsgs = 0x534f5b
Script_KBSetup_GetArticleHeaderData = 0x534f95
Script_KBSetup_GetTotalArticleCount = 0x53505a
Script_KBSetup_GetLanguageCount = 0x5350be
Script_KBQuery_GetArticleHeaderData = 0x5350f8
Script_KBQuery_GetTotalArticleCount = 0x5351bd
Script_KBArticle_GetData = 0x535221
Script_KBSetup_GetSubCategoryCount = 0x535443
Script_KBSetup_GetSubCategoryData = 0x53549b
Script_KBSetup_BeginLoading = 0x535b99
Script_KBArticle_BeginLoading = 0x535bd1
Script_KBQuery_BeginLoading = 0x535dda
Script_LootSlotHasItem = 0x5361c2
Script_GetLootSlotType = 0x536222
Script_CloseLoot = 0x536278
Script_IsFishingLoot = 0x5362a3
Script_GiveMasterLoot = 0x5362d2
Script_DoMasterLootRoll = 0x53635c
Script_CancelMasterLootRoll = 0x53639d
Script_GetLootRollTimeLeft = 0x5363de
Script_RollOnLoot = 0x536453
Script_ConfirmLootRoll = 0x5364b4
Script_ClearMissingLootDisplay = 0x536539
Script_GetLootSourceInfo = 0x536541
Script_GetMasterLootCandidate = 0x536a4b
Script_GetLootSlotInfo = 0x537b54
Script_GetLootSlotLink = 0x537d03
Script_LootSlot = 0x537d5f
Script_ConfirmLootSlot = 0x537da0
Script_GetLootRollItemInfo = 0x537de1
Script_GetLootRollItemLink = 0x53809d
Script_GetMissingLootItemInfo = 0x53817a
Script_GetMissingLootItemLink = 0x5382b4
Script_GetInventoryAlertStatus = 0x538b73
Script_GetInspectHonorData = 0x538bf7
Script_ClearInspectPlayer = 0x538c8b
Script_GetNumGuildMembers = 0x538ca8
Script_GetInspectArenaData = 0x538d1c
lua_isstring = 0x539161
Script_GetInventorySlotInfo = 0x5391be
Script_GetInventoryItemCooldown = 0x53929a
Script_GetInventoryItemID = 0x5393c7
Script_RequestInspectHonorData = 0x5395cd
Script_GetInspectTalent = 0x5395d5
Script_GetInspectGlyph = 0x53965d
Script_GetInspectGuildInfo = 0x5396f4
Script_GetInventoryItemBroken = 0x53a596
Script_GetInventoryItemCount = 0x53a644
Script_GetInventoryItemDurability = 0x53a78d
Script_GetInventoryItemGems = 0x53a84b
Script_PickupInventoryItem = 0x53a90d
Script_UseInventoryItem = 0x53a936
Script_SocketInventoryItem = 0x53a98a
Script_IsInventoryItemLocked = 0x53a9b3
Script_PutItemInBag = 0x53aa19
Script_PutItemInBackpack = 0x53aa6e
Script_PickupBagFromSlot = 0x53aa9c
Script_CursorCanGoInSlot = 0x53aacb
Script_ShowInventorySellCursor = 0x53ab2d
Script_GetGuildInfo = 0x53ab94
Script_UpdateInventoryAlertStatus = 0x53ad07
Script_OffhandHasWeapon = 0x53ad0f
Script_GetWeaponEnchantInfo = 0x53ad5e
Script_HasWandEquipped = 0x53ae4c
Script_GetInventoryItemsForSlot = 0x53b58b
Script_GetInventoryItemTexture = 0x53b9ff
Script_GetInventoryItemQuality = 0x53bb4d
Script_GetInventoryItemLink = 0x53bc4d
Script_GetAverageItemLevel = 0x53bd75
Script_GetPetTimeRemaining = 0x53bf22
CGPetInfo__GetPet = 0x53c0da
GetPetComboPoints = 0x53c25e
Script_IsPetActive = 0x53c4c2
Script_PickupPetSpell = 0x53c4ea
Script_PetStopAttack = 0x53c5e4
Script_PetAbandon = 0x53c5ec
Script_PetRename = 0x53c61b
Script_PetCanBeAbandoned = 0x53c772
Script_PetCanBeDismissed = 0x53c7e5
Script_PetCanBeRenamed = 0x53c85a
Script_HasPetUI = 0x53c8cd
Script_GetPetExperience = 0x53c965
Script_GetPetFoodTypes = 0x53ca09
Script_GetPetIcon = 0x53cad3
Script_GetPetTalentTree = 0x53cb49
CGPetInfo__HandleTerrainClick = 0x53d2d8
Script_PetHasActionBar = 0x53d2fe
Script_PetUsesPetFrame = 0x53d344
Script_PetHasSpellbook = 0x53d37e
Script_GetPetActionCooldown = 0x53d387
Script_GetPetActionsUsable = 0x53d47a
Script_PetDismiss = 0x53d4ae
Script_IsPetAttackAction = 0x53d4b6
Script_GetPetActionInfo = 0x53e4c7
Script_GetPetActionSlotUsable = 0x53e756
Script_PetPassiveMode = 0x53e8a9
Script_PetDefensiveMode = 0x53e8b1
Script_PetAssistMode = 0x53e8b9
Script_PetWait = 0x53e8c1
Script_PetFollow = 0x53e8c9
Script_PetMoveTo = 0x53e8d1
Script_PetAttack = 0x53e916
Script_GetPossessInfo = 0x53e996
Script_PickupPetAction = 0x53ebb2
Script_TogglePetAutocast = 0x53eca0
Script_CastPetAction = 0x53ed1e
Script_GetArchaeologyInfo = 0x53f043
Script_ItemAddedToArtifact = 0x53f078
Script_RemoveItemFromArtifact = 0x53f0c7
Script_RequestArtifactCompletionHistory = 0x53f0fe
Script_CloseResearch = 0x53f106
Script_GetArchaeologyRaceInfo = 0x53f9f2
Script_GetArchaeologyRaceInfoByID = 0x53fa3b
Script_SocketItemToArtifact = 0x53fa87
Script_CanScanResearchSite = 0x53faa2
Script_GetNumArtifactsByRace = 0x540181
Script_SetSelectedArtifact = 0x5401e3
Script_ArchaeologyMapUpdateAll = 0x540280
Script_ArcheologyGetVisibleBlobID = 0x5402e6
Script_ArchaeologyGetIconInfo = 0x540330
Script_GetArtifactInfoByRace = 0x54128a
Script_GetSelectedArtifactInfo = 0x541330
Script_GetActiveArtifactByRace = 0x541346
Script_CanItemBeSocketedToArtifact = 0x541754
Script_GetArtifactProgress = 0x5417b3
Script_CanSolveArtifact = 0x54180d
Script_SolveArtifact = 0x54183b
Script_PickupStablePet = 0x541fc1
Script_IsAtStableMaster = 0x542016
Script_SetPetSlot = 0x54203d
Script_GetStablePetInfo = 0x5423fe
Script_GetStablePetFoodTypes = 0x54250f
Script_ClosePetStables = 0x5426b0
Script_GetPlayerTradeMoney = 0x542c19
Script_PickupTradeMoney = 0x542cbc
Script_GetPlayerTradeCurrency = 0x542d27
Script_GetTradePlayerItemLink = 0x542eaf
Script_AcceptTrade = 0x542f1c
Script_CancelTradeAccept = 0x542f27
Script_ClickTargetTradeButton = 0x5434a9
Script_AddTradeMoney = 0x543516
Script_SetTradeMoney = 0x543542
Script_SetTradeCurrency = 0x5435d3
Script_CloseTrade = 0x543823
Script_ClickTradeButton = 0x543f08
Script_GetTradeTargetItemInfo = 0x544168
Script_GetTradeTargetItemLink = 0x54435b
Script_GetTradePlayerItemInfo = 0x544440
Script_GetTradeSkillCategoryFilter = 0x544b66
Script_GetTradeskillRepeatCount = 0x544c22
Script_StopTradeSkillRepeat = 0x544c50
Script_IsTradeSkillLinked = 0x544c58
Script_CloseTradeSkill = 0x5451e7
Script_SelectTradeSkill = 0x5451ef
Script_GetTradeSkillSelectionIndex = 0x545230
Script_GetTradeSkillSubClasses = 0x545255
Script_GetFirstTradeSkill = 0x5452cb
Script_SetTradeSkillRepeatCount = 0x54531c
Script_DoTradeSkill = 0x545393
Script_GetTradeSkillSubClassFilteredSlots = 0x545443
Script_GetTradeSkillSubCategories = 0x5454aa
Script_GetTradeSkillTexture = 0x54556a
Script_GetTradeSkillLine = 0x5458cc
Script_GetTradeSkillInvSlots = 0x54597d
Script_GetTradeSkillInvSlotFilter = 0x5459d5
Script_GetTradeSkillInfo = 0x5462df
Script_GetTradeSkillCooldown = 0x5466c2
Script_GetTradeSkillNumMade = 0x5467d5
Script_GetTradeSkillRecipeLink = 0x546891
Script_GetTradeSkillDescription = 0x5469bf
Script_GetTradeSkillListLink = 0x546a72
Script_GetTradeSkillNumReagents = 0x546beb
Script_GetTradeSkillIcon = 0x546c9e
Script_GetTradeSkillItemLink = 0x546df5
Script_GetTradeSkillReagentInfo = 0x546f0b
Script_GetTradeSkillReagentItemLink = 0x547104
Script_GetTradeSkillTools = 0x547222
Script_SetTradeSkillItemNameFilter = 0x5484d5
Script_SetTradeSkillItemLevelFilter = 0x5484f1
Script_SetTradeSkillCategoryFilter = 0x548543
Script_SetTradeSkillInvSlotFilter = 0x548688
Script_CollapseTradeSkillSubClass = 0x5487c9
Script_ExpandTradeSkillSubClass = 0x54882f
Script_SecureCmdOptionParse = 0x549ad2
Script_StopMacro = 0x549b67
Script_GetRunningMacro = 0x549bc6
Script_RunMacro = 0x54b0c3
Script_RunMacroText = 0x54b0f0
Script_GetMacroBody = 0x54b185
Script_DeleteMacro = 0x54b1ad
Script_SetMacroItem = 0x54b1de
Script_SetMacroSpell = 0x54b2e8
Script_GetMacroIcons = 0x54b3f8
Script_GetMacroItemIcons = 0x54b4aa
Script_PickupMacro = 0x54b55c
Script_GetMacroIndexByName = 0x54b58a
Script_EditMacro = 0x54b7a4
Script_GetMacroSpell = 0x54b99f
Script_GetMacroInfo = 0x54bf50
Script_GetMacroItem = 0x54bfc7
Script_CreateMacro = 0x54c6be
Script_ContainerIDToInventoryID = 0x54e0ce
Script_SetItemSearch = 0x54e15c
Script_GetContainerNumSlots = 0x54e575
Script_GetContainerNumFreeSlots = 0x54e62e
Script_GetContainerFreeSlots = 0x54e76c
Script_GetContainerItemLink = 0x54e966
Script_GetContainerItemID = 0x54e9db
Script_GetContainerItemCooldown = 0x54ea54
Script_GetContainerItemDurability = 0x54eba0
Script_SplitContainerItem = 0x54ec65
Script_SocketContainerItem = 0x54eda8
Script_ShowContainerSellCursor = 0x54ee38
Script_GetContainerItemPurchaseInfo = 0x54eebe
Script_GetContainerItemPurchaseCurrency = 0x54f05c
Script_ContainerRefundItemPurchase = 0x54f1ff
Script_GetContainerItemGems = 0x54f2f5
Script_GetContainerItemEquipmentSetInfo = 0x54f3ae
Script_PlayerHasHearthstone = 0x54f48e
Script_UseHearthstone = 0x54f4d6
Script_GetItemCooldown = 0x54f532
Script_IsBattlePayItem = 0x54f66b
Script_C_NewItems_ClearAll = 0x54f6ec
Script_C_NewItems_IsNewItem = 0x54f7f6
Script_C_NewItems_RemoveNewItem = 0x54f936
Script_PickupContainerItem = 0x550131
Script_UseContainerItem = 0x5505bb
Script_GetBagName = 0x550a53
Script_GetContainerItemPurchaseItem = 0x550b96
Script_GetContainerItemQuestInfo = 0x550d82
Script_IsContainerFiltered = 0x55127f
Script_GetContainerItemInfo = 0x5513c4
Script_UnitHasIncomingResurrection = 0x552199
Script_GetActionCount = 0x552b59
Script_GetActionText = 0x552baf
Script_IsUsableAction = 0x552c46
Script_GetBonusBarOffset = 0x552cd5
Script_HasBonusActionBar = 0x552d29
Script_HasOverrideActionBar = 0x552d75
Script_HasVehicleActionBar = 0x552dc4
Script_HasTempShapeshiftActionBar = 0x552e13
Script_ChangeActionBarPage = 0x552e62
Script_SetActionBarToggles = 0x552eb4
Script_HasExtraActionBar = 0x552f09
Script_HasAction = 0x5531cd
Script_GetMultiCastTotemSpells = 0x55322d
Script_IsItemAction = 0x5535ca
Script_GetActionBarToggles = 0x55362a
Script_SetActionUIButton = 0x553915
Script_GetActionInfo = 0x553db9
Script_GetActionCharges = 0x553ff7
Script_GetActionLossOfControlCooldown = 0x5540cf
Script_GetActionAutocast = 0x554161
Script_IsPossessBarVisible = 0x55421d
Script_IsAttackAction = 0x55456d
Script_IsAutoRepeatAction = 0x5545cd
Script_ActionHasRange = 0x55462d
Script_IsActionInRange = 0x55467c
Script_IsCurrentAction = 0x5548f2
Script_GetOverrideBarSkin = 0x554952
Script_GetActionTexture = 0x555b42
Script_GetActionCooldown = 0x555b99
Script_IsConsumableAction = 0x555c9a
Script_IsStackableAction = 0x555cfa
Script_IsEquippedAction = 0x555d5a
Script_PlaceAction = 0x556847
Script_SetMultiCastSpell = 0x556890
Script_UseAction = 0x556f61
Script_PickupAction = 0x556fda
Script_GetGlyphLinkByID = 0x55704d
Script_SetGlyphFilter = 0x557096
Script_ToggleGlyphFilter = 0x557140
Script_IsGlyphFlagSet = 0x557193
Script_SetGlyphNameFilter = 0x557420
Script_GetSelectedGlyphSpellIndex = 0x55743c
Script_PlaceGlyphInSocket = 0x5574dc
Script_RemoveGlyphFromSocket = 0x557600
Script_GetGlyphLink = 0x55767f
Script_CastGlyphByID = 0x557704
Script_GetGlyphSocketInfo = 0x557b3d
Script_CastGlyphByName = 0x557d64
Script_GetNumGlyphs = 0x557e47
Script_GlyphMatchesSocket = 0x558280
Script_GetGlyphInfo = 0x5583ac
Script_CastGlyph = 0x5585fb
Script_GetGlyphClearInfo = 0x55863c
Script_GetCurrencyLink = 0x558827
Script_GetCurrencyListSize = 0x558dd4
Script_GetCurrencyListLink = 0x558e02
Script_ExpandCurrencyList = 0x5592ca
Script_PickupCurrency = 0x55932f
Script_GetCurrencyInfo = 0x55937e
Script_GetCurrencyListInfo = 0x559790
Script_SetCurrencyUnused = 0x5599bd
Script_SetCurrencyBackpack = 0x559a22
Script_GetBackpackCurrencyInfo = 0x559a87
Script_C_LossOfControl_GetNumEvents = 0x55a36a
Script_C_LossOfControl_GetEventInfo = 0x55ac9c
Script_HideRepairCursor = 0x55b25a
Script_InRepairMode = 0x55b277
Script_GetNumBuybackItems = 0x55b2a6
Script_CanMerchantRepair = 0x55b477
Script_ShowRepairCursor = 0x55b4a5
Script_GetBuybackItemLink = 0x55b8bf
Script_BuybackItem = 0x55b94b
Script_ShowBuybackSellCursor = 0x55b9e9
Script_GetRepairAllCost = 0x55ba99
Script_RepairAllItems = 0x55bb0c
Script_CloseMerchant = 0x55bd85
Script_GetMerchantNumItems = 0x55c0f2
Script_GetMerchantItemInfo = 0x55c115
Script_GetMerchantItemCostInfo = 0x55c4e6
Script_GetMerchantItemCostItem = 0x55c5be
Script_GetMerchantCurrencies = 0x55c87f
Script_GetBuybackItemInfo = 0x55c964
Script_GetMerchantItemLink = 0x55cb56
Script_GetMerchantItemMaxStack = 0x55cc07
Script_PickupMerchantItem = 0x55cc92
Script_BuyMerchantItem = 0x55cd7a
Script_ShowMerchantSellCursor = 0x55ce70
Script_SetMerchantFilter = 0x55d26c
Script_ResetSetMerchantFilter = 0x55d297
Script_GetAvailableTitle = 0x55d7e4
Script_GetActiveTitle = 0x55d840
Script_GetAvailableLevel = 0x55d8ac
Script_GetActiveLevel = 0x55d902
Script_IsActiveQuestLegendary = 0x55d958
Script_ConfirmAcceptQuest = 0x55da94
Script_QuestFlagsPVP = 0x55dade
Script_QuestIsDaily = 0x55dba5
Script_GetNumRewardCurrencies = 0x55dcb0
Script_PlayAutoAcceptQuestSound = 0x55dcde
Script_GetRewardSkillPoints = 0x55e3a4
Script_GetQuestCurrencyInfo = 0x55e4a0
Script_CloseQuest = 0x55ecb0
Script_IsAvailableQuestTrivial = 0x55ecc7
Script_IsActiveQuestTrivial = 0x55ed2d
Script_SelectAvailableQuest = 0x55ed93
Script_SelectActiveQuest = 0x55edd4
Script_ShowQuestComplete = 0x55ee15
Script_DeclineQuest = 0x55eeae
Script_IsQuestCompletable = 0x55eeb6
Script_CompleteQuest = 0x55eee4
Script_GetQuestReward = 0x55eeec
Script_GetRewardTitle = 0x55ef36
Script_GetDailyQuestsCompleted = 0x55f03d
Script_GetAvailableQuestInfo = 0x55f08c
Script_NeutralPlayerSelectFaction = 0x55f192
Script_AcknowledgeAutoAcceptQuest = 0x55f1f6
Script_AcceptQuest = 0x55fbc1
Script_GetQuestSpellLink = 0x55fbc9
Script_GetCriteriaSpell = 0x5601f2
Script_GetRewardSpell = 0x5602ae
Script_ShowQuestOffer = 0x560982
Script_GetQuestItemInfo = 0x5609e1
Script_GetQuestItemLink = 0x560adf
Script_GetQuestBackgroundMaterial = 0x560b8b
Script_ItemTextGetItem = 0x560f10
Script_ItemTextHasNextPage = 0x560f57
Script_ItemTextGetMaterial = 0x5612cc
Script_ItemTextPrevPage = 0x561382
Script_ItemTextNextPage = 0x56138a
Script_CloseItemText = 0x5615d8
Script_ItemTextGetCreator = 0x56163d
Script_RequestGuildRecruitmentSettings = 0x561cc3
Script_GetTabardCreationCost = 0x5625a0
Script_CloseTabardCreation = 0x5626b0
Script_SignPetition = 0x562731
Script_GetPetitionInfo = 0x5628ac
Script_GetPetitionNameInfo = 0x562a05
Script_RenamePetition = 0x562a84
Script_CanSignPetition = 0x562b82
Script_OfferPetition = 0x562c44
Script_ClosePetition = 0x5630ae
Script_GetNumGossipAvailableQuests = 0x5635a3
Script_GetNumGossipActiveQuests = 0x5635d1
Script_GetGossipOptions = 0x5635ff
Script_GetGossipAvailableQuests = 0x563651
Script_GetGossipActiveQuests = 0x563746
Script_CloseGossip = 0x563843
Script_ForceGossip = 0x563949
Script_GetFriendshipReputationRanks = 0x563a68
Script_SelectGossipOption = 0x563dbf
Script_SelectGossipAvailableQuest = 0x563e22
Script_SelectGossipActiveQuest = 0x563e63
Script_GetFriendshipReputation = 0x564352
Script_GetInspectRatedBGData = 0x564e33
Script_SetGuildRosterShowOffline = 0x564ef7
Script_GuildControlSetRank = 0x564f51
Script_GuildControlAddRank = 0x564fbd
Script_GuildControlShiftRankUp = 0x565049
Script_GuildControlShiftRankDown = 0x5650df
Script_GuildControlGetAllowedShifts = 0x565175
Script_GetGuildBankTabPermissions = 0x56522e
Script_SetGuildBankWithdrawGoldLimit = 0x5652f0
Script_GetGuildBankWithdrawGoldLimit = 0x56532b
Script_GetGuildLevel = 0x565361
Script_GetGuildNewsFilters = 0x5653a9
Script_InGuildParty = 0x5653d7
Script_GetNumGuildChallenges = 0x56544c
Script_GetGuildChallengeInfo = 0x565483
Script_GetGuildRenameRequired = 0x565556
Script_GuildRosterSendSoR = 0x56699d
Script_GetGuildRosterLastOnline = 0x566afd
Script_GetGuildRosterContribution = 0x566c41
Script_SetGuildRosterSelection = 0x566cfe
Script_GetGuildRosterSelection = 0x566d3f
Script_GetNumMembersInRank = 0x566d64
Script_IsExpansionTrial = 0x566dba
Script_GuildControlSetRankFlag = 0x566dea
Script_GuildControlSaveRank = 0x566f90
Script_GuildControlDelRank = 0x5670e5
Script_GetPromotionRank = 0x567198
Script_GetDemotionRank = 0x56724c
Script_IsGuildRankAssignmentAllowed = 0x567307
Script_SetGuildBankTabPermissions = 0x5673aa
Script_SetGuildBankTabItemWithdraw = 0x5674ec
Script_GetNumGuildPerks = 0x567646
Script_GetCurrentGuildPerkIndex = 0x5676a7
Script_GetNextGuildPerkIndex = 0x567700
Script_GetGuildRecipeInfoPostQuery = 0x567762
Script_GuildMasterAbsent = 0x5677e3
Script_GetGuildRosterInfo = 0x5683bc
Script_GuildRosterSetOfficerNote = 0x568773
Script_GuildRosterSetPublicNote = 0x56887b
Script_CanEditGuildTabInfo = 0x568d16
Script_CanEditGuildEvent = 0x568d90
Script_GuildControlGetRankName = 0x568dbe
Script_GuildControlGetRankFlags = 0x568e71
Script_SetGuildMemberRank = 0x568ee5
Script_SetGuildInfoText = 0x568f80
Script_QueryGuildEventLog = 0x568fd2
Script_GetGuildEventInfo = 0x56900b
Script_GetGuildFactionGroup = 0x569319
Script_GetGuildMemberRecipes = 0x56934c
Script_QueryGuildRecipes = 0x56945d
Script_GuildNewsSetSticky = 0x56949c
Script_RequestGuildRewards = 0x56957c
Script_RequestGuildPartyState = 0x5695af
Script_SubmitRequiredGuildRename = 0x5695f5
Script_CanReplaceGuildMaster = 0x569783
Script_GuildInfo = 0x56979e
Script_GuildRoster = 0x569e40
Script_GetNumGuildTradeSkill = 0x569e48
Script_SortGuildTradeSkill = 0x569e76
Script_GetNumGuildRewards = 0x569ef5
Script_ReplaceGuildMaster = 0x569f23
Script_ViewGuildRecipes = 0x56a4e5
Script_CanViewGuildRecipes = 0x56a534
Script_QueryGuildMembersForRecipe = 0x56a580
Script_GetGuildTradeSkillInfo = 0x56a627
Script_GetGuildNewsMemberName = 0x56a904
Script_SortGuildRoster = 0x56b50d
Script_GetGuildRecipeMember = 0x56b675
Script_SetGuildTradeSkillItemNameFilter = 0x56b714
Script_SetGuildTradeSkillCategoryFilter = 0x56b75a
Script_CollapseGuildTradeSkillHeader = 0x56b795
Script_ExpandGuildTradeSkillHeader = 0x56b7d2
Script_SearchGuildRecipes = 0x56bafb
Script_SetGuildNewsFilter = 0x56cb15
Script_GuildNewsSort = 0x56cb8c
Script_GetGuildPerkInfo = 0x56ce11
Script_GetGuildNewsInfo = 0x56d25b
Script_GetGuildRewardInfo = 0x56d4f4
Script_PickupGuildBankMoney = 0x56e2c3
Script_QueryGuildBankTab = 0x56e34f
Script_SetCurrentGuildBankTab = 0x56e397
Script_CloseGuildBankFrame = 0x56e4fc
Script_QueryGuildBankLog = 0x56e517
Script_GetNumGuildBankTransactions = 0x56e558
Script_GetNumGuildBankMoneyTransactions = 0x56e5ae
Script_GetGuildBankMoneyTransaction = 0x56e5d3
Script_WithdrawGuildBankMoney = 0x56ec97
Script_QueryGuildBankText = 0x56ed48
Script_GetGuildBankText = 0x56ed89
Script_SetGuildBankText = 0x56ee29
Script_BuyGuildBankTab = 0x56eec7
Script_DepositGuildBankMoney = 0x56ef1b
Script_CanWithdrawGuildBankMoney = 0x56f001
Script_AutoStoreGuildBankItem = 0x56f0cc
Script_SetGuildBankTabInfo = 0x56f26d
Script_GetGuildBankTabCost = 0x56f302
Script_GetGuildTabardFileNames = 0x56f348
Script_GetGuildLogoInfo = 0x56f4c4
Script_GetGuildBankItemInfo = 0x570012
Script_GetGuildBankItemLink = 0x570199
Script_PickupGuildBankItem = 0x570271
Script_SplitGuildBankItem = 0x570457
Script_GetGuildBankTabInfo = 0x570609
Script_GetGuildBankTransaction = 0x570854
Script_CalendarGetMonthNames = 0x57149e
Script_CalendarGetDate = 0x571518
Script_CalendarGetMinDate = 0x57158c
Script_CalendarGetMaxDate = 0x57160a
Script_CalendarGetMinHistoryDate = 0x571688
Script_CalendarGetMaxCreateDate = 0x571706
Script_CalendarEventGetNumInvites = 0x571790
Script_CalendarContextDeselectEvent = 0x5717e1
Script_CalendarContextEventClipboard = 0x5717e9
Script_CalendarEventSortInvites = 0x571804
Script_CalendarEventGetInviteSortCriterion = 0x5718e0
Script_CalendarEventSetStatus = 0x571952
Script_CollapseFactionHeader = 0x5719b3
Script_ExpandFactionHeader = 0x5719f6
Script_CalendarEventIsModerator = 0x571a39
Script_CalendarEventCanModerate = 0x571a54
Script_CalendarEventGetTypes = 0x571aa1
Script_CalendarEventGetTypesDisplayOrdered = 0x571ade
Script_CalendarEventGetRepeatOptions = 0x571b32
Script_CalendarEventHaveSettingsChanged = 0x571b6f
Script_CalendarEventCanEdit = 0x571b96
Script_CalendarEventGetCalendarType = 0x571bb1
Script_CalendarEventSelectInvite = 0x571be4
Script_OpenCalendar = 0x571c43
Script_CalendarGetMonth = 0x572c2c
Script_CalendarGetAbsMonth = 0x572cea
Script_CalendarGetNumDayEvents = 0x572de5
Script_CalendarGetDayEventSequenceInfo = 0x572e65
Script_CalendarGetFirstPendingInvite = 0x572f89
Script_CalendarGetGuildEventSelectionInfo = 0x57300c
Script_CalendarOpenEvent = 0x57310e
Script_CalendarGetRaidInfo = 0x5731f7
Script_CalendarEventGetInvite = 0x5733bd
Script_CalendarEventGetInviteResponseTime = 0x57359e
Script_CalendarRemoveEvent = 0x5736cd
Script_CalendarContextSelectEvent = 0x5736d5
Script_CalendarContextInviteIsPending = 0x5737be
Script_CalendarContextInviteModeratorStatus = 0x57386c
Script_CalendarContextInviteStatus = 0x573928
Script_CalendarContextInviteType = 0x5739cc
Script_CalendarContextInviteAvailable = 0x573a7a
Script_CalendarContextInviteDecline = 0x573b10
Script_CalendarContextEventGetCalendarType = 0x573ba6
Script_CalendarEventRemoveInvite = 0x573c56
Script_CalendarEventGetStatusOptions = 0x573c97
Script_CalendarEventSetTitle = 0x573d4c
Script_CalendarEventSetDescription = 0x573d7e
Script_CalendarEventSetType = 0x573db0
Script_CalendarEventSetRepeatOption = 0x573de0
Script_CalendarEventSetSize = 0x573e10
Script_CalendarEventSetDate = 0x573e3f
Script_CalendarEventSetTime = 0x573ed5
Script_CalendarEventSetLockoutDate = 0x573f44
Script_CalendarEventSetLockoutTime = 0x573fda
Script_CalendarEventSetTextureID = 0x574049
Script_CalendarEventSetLocked = 0x57408a
Script_CalendarEventClearLocked = 0x574095
Script_CalendarEventSetAutoApprove = 0x5740a0
Script_CalendarEventClearAutoApprove = 0x5740ab
Script_CalendarEventGetTextures = 0x5740b6
Script_CalendarEventGetSelectedInvite = 0x574266
Script_CalendarCanSendInvite = 0x57428d
Script_CalendarCanAddEvent = 0x5742b9
Script_CalendarSetMonth = 0x574e90
Script_CalendarAddEvent = 0x574ed0
Script_CalendarNewEvent = 0x574eed
Script_CalendarMassInviteGuild = 0x574ef5
Script_CalendarNewGuildAnnouncement = 0x574f80
Script_CalendarNewGuildEvent = 0x574f88
Script_CalendarDefaultGuildFilter = 0x574f90
Script_CalendarUpdateEvent = 0x575026
Script_CalendarEventInvite = 0x575043
Script_CalendarContextInviteTentative = 0x575064
Script_CalendarContextInviteRemove = 0x575114
Script_CalendarContextEventSignUp = 0x5751b4
Script_CalendarContextEventRemove = 0x575256
Script_CalendarContextEventCopy = 0x575306
Script_CalendarContextEventPaste = 0x5753b6
Script_CalendarContextEventCanComplain = 0x575416
Script_CalendarContextEventComplain = 0x5754db
Script_CalendarContextEventCanEdit = 0x57556b
Script_CalendarContextEventCanRemove = 0x57560c
Script_CalendarEventAvailable = 0x5756ad
Script_CalendarEventTentative = 0x5756b8
Script_CalendarEventDecline = 0x5756c3
Script_CalendarEventSignUp = 0x5756ce
Script_CalendarGetEventInfo = 0x5757d4
Script_CalendarGetNumPendingInvites = 0x575ca5
Script_CalendarEventHasPendingInvite = 0x575cd3
Script_CalendarGetDayEvent = 0x577057
Script_CalendarGetGuildEventInfo = 0x577409
Script_CalendarGetHolidayInfo = 0x5775be
Script_CalendarSetAbsMonth = 0x57a59a
Script_GetNumQuestLogEntries = 0x57adea
Script_GetQuestLogSelection = 0x57ae5d
Script_GetAbandonQuestName = 0x57ae8f
Script_GetNumQuestLogRewardCurrencies = 0x57aed6
Script_GetNumQuestLogRewards = 0x57af38
Script_GetNumQuestLogChoices = 0x57af9a
Script_GetQuestLogRewardTalents = 0x57afea
Script_GetQuestLogRequiredMoney = 0x57b032
Script_GetQuestLogPushable = 0x57b0ae
Script_IsQuestWatched = 0x57b148
Script_RemoveQuestWatch = 0x57b1e0
Script_GetQuestIndexForWatch = 0x57b222
Script_ProcessQuestLogRewardFactions = 0x57b2b2
Script_GetQuestLogRewardFactionInfo = 0x57b337
Script_GetQuestSortIndex = 0x57b3ae
Script_QuestPOIGetQuestIDByIndex = 0x57b405
Script_SetPOIIconOverlapDistance = 0x57b461
Script_SetPOIIconOverlapPushDistance = 0x57b499
Script_ShiftQuestWatches = 0x57b4ed
Script_GetQuestWatchIndex = 0x57b54b
Script_GetQuestLogIndexByID = 0x57b5db
Script_GetQuestLogIsAutoComplete = 0x57b630
Script_QuestLogShouldShowPortrait = 0x57b69f
Script_GetQuestLogPortraitGiver = 0x57b70e
Script_GetQuestLogPortraitTurnIn = 0x57b79f
Script_GetAutoQuestPopUp = 0x57b848
Script_SetSuperTrackedQuestID = 0x57b8c4
Script_GetQuestLogQuestType = 0x57b910
Script_IsQuestFlaggedCompleted = 0x57c073
Script_GetQuestsCompleted = 0x57c0d2
Script_SelectQuestLogEntry = 0x57c164
Script_GetQuestLogRewardCurrencyInfo = 0x57c1a5
Script_GetQuestLogRewardSkillPoints = 0x57c3db
Script_QuestPOIGetIconInfo = 0x57c4b0
Script_GetQuestLogCompletionText = 0x57c5e5
Script_IsUnitOnQuest = 0x57dbd8
Script_GetQuestLogQuestText = 0x57dcd3
Script_GetNumQuestItemDrops = 0x57de02
Script_GetQuestLogTimeLeft = 0x57de6e
Script_IsCurrentQuestFailed = 0x57dee6
Script_GetQuestLogRewardMoney = 0x57df45
Script_GetQuestLogRewardXP = 0x57e00b
Script_GetQuestLogRewardTitle = 0x57e205
Script_QuestLogPushQuest = 0x57e2f1
Script_GetQuestIndexForTimer = 0x57e369
Script_GetQuestGreenRange = 0x57e4ce
Script_GetQuestLogGroupNum = 0x57e4f2
Script_GetQuestLink = 0x57e51b
Script_GetQuestLogSpecialItemInfo = 0x57e5cc
Script_GetQuestLogSpecialItemCooldown = 0x57e6e2
Script_GetQuestWorldMapAreaID = 0x57f123
Script_GetDistanceSqToQuest = 0x57f1b2
Script_AddAutoQuestPopUp = 0x57f254
Script_RemoveAutoQuestPopUp = 0x57f30a
Script_GetQuestLogTitle = 0x580461
Script_CanAbandonQuest = 0x58062b
Script_GetNumQuestLeaderBoards = 0x58068a
Script_QuestMapUpdateAllQuests = 0x5806f6
Script_QuestPOIUpdateIcons = 0x58075c
Script_QuestPOIGetQuestIDByVisibleIndex = 0x580764
Script_SortQuestWatches = 0x5807da
Script_AbandonQuest = 0x580afa
Script_GetQuestTimers = 0x580b02
Script_AddQuestWatch = 0x580c2e
Script_GetQuestLogSpellLink = 0x581313
Script_GetQuestResetTime = 0x58137b
Script_IsQuestLogSpecialItemInRange = 0x58139f
Script_GetQuestLogCriteriaSpell = 0x581b85
Script_GetQuestLogRewardSpell = 0x581c56
Script_GetAbandonQuestItems = 0x58303e
Script_GetQuestLogRewardInfo = 0x5833a1
Script_GetQuestLogChoiceInfo = 0x583563
Script_GetQuestLogItemLink = 0x583736
Script_UseQuestLogSpecialItem = 0x583931
Script_GetQuestLogLeaderBoard = 0x583b1d
Script_GetQuestLogItemDrop = 0x583bf4
Script_GetQuestPOILeaderBoard = 0x5840a4
Script_SearchLFGGetJoinedID = 0x58447a
Script_SetLFGRoles = 0x584876
Script_GetLFGBootProposal = 0x584a14
Script_SearchLFGGetNumResults = 0x585a01
Script_SearchLFGGetEncounterResults = 0x585a79
Script_CompleteLFGRoleCheck = 0x585ca3
Script_GetLFGRoles = 0x585cac
Script_GetLFGProposalMember = 0x585dc8
Script_GetLFGProposalEncounter = 0x585e4d
Script_AcceptProposal = 0x585f4e
Script_RejectProposal = 0x585f65
Script_GetLFGRoleUpdateBattlegroundInfo = 0x585fb8
Script_GetLFGRoleUpdateSlot = 0x586062
Script_GetLFGRoleUpdateMember = 0x5861bf
Script_SetLFGBootVote = 0x586253
Script_GetLFDChoiceOrder = 0x58625c
Script_GetScenariosChoiceOrder = 0x586376
Script_GetLFRChoiceOrder = 0x586490
Script_GetLFGCompletionReward = 0x5867b1
Script_GetLFGCompletionRewardItem = 0x5868ae
Script_IsInLFGDungeon = 0x586a01
Script_IsAllowedToUserTeleport = 0x586a1c
Script_IsInScenarioGroup = 0x586a37
Script_CanPartyLFGBackfill = 0x586a52
Script_GetPartyLFGBackfillInfo = 0x586a6d
Script_UnitHasLFGRandomCooldown = 0x586af4
Script_UnitHasLFGDeserter = 0x586c4c
Script_SearchLFGGetResults = 0x58795c
Script_SearchLFGGetPartyResults = 0x587cb4
Script_UnitGetAvailableRoles = 0x587ef1
Script_GetLFDChoiceCollapseState = 0x58805f
Script_GetLFDChoiceEnabledState = 0x5881d5
Script_SetLFGHeaderCollapsed = 0x588315
Script_SetLFGDungeonEnabled = 0x588385
Script_LFGTeleport = 0x5883e4
Script_GetLFGDungeonInfo = 0x58879f
Script_GetLFGRandomDungeonInfo = 0x5887d7
Script_GetRandomScenarioInfo = 0x588849
Script_GetNumDungeonForRandomSlot = 0x5888bb
Script_GetDungeonForRandomSlot = 0x588921
Script_GetRFDungeonInfo = 0x5889b4
Script_GetFlexRaidDungeonInfo = 0x588a21
Script_SetLFGComment = 0x589c98
Script_JoinLFG = 0x589cca
Script_GetLFDChoiceLockedState = 0x589d4e
Script_GetLFDLockPlayerCount = 0x589f06
Script_GetLFDLockInfo = 0x589f5f
Script_GetLFGDungeonRewards = 0x58a0b6
Script_GetLFGDungeonRewardCapBarInfo = 0x58a1bf
Script_GetLFGDungeonRewardCapInfo = 0x58a463
Script_GetLFGDeserterExpiration = 0x58a654
Script_GetLFGRandomCooldownExpiration = 0x58a6b0
Script_GetLFGRoleShortageRewards = 0x58a70c
Script_GetLFGDungeonNumEncounters = 0x58a845
Script_GetLFGDungeonEncounterInfo = 0x58a917
Script_IsLFGDungeonJoinable = 0x58b454
Script_SetLFGDungeon = 0x58bd94
Script_ClearAllLFGDungeons = 0x58be1b
Script_JoinSingleLFG = 0x58be61
Script_GetLFGProposal = 0x58c0f1
Script_GetLFGRoleUpdate = 0x58c1c4
Script_PartyLFGStartBackfill = 0x58c1cd
Script_GetBestRFChoice = 0x58c23f
Script_GetBestFlexRaidChoice = 0x58c25f
Script_GetLFGCategoryForID = 0x58c27f
Script_SearchLFGJoin = 0x58c83b
Script_SearchLFGLeave = 0x58c8c6
Script_GetLFGQueuedList = 0x58c95d
Script_LeaveLFG = 0x58ca2b
Script_LeaveSingleLFG = 0x58ca71
Script_GetLFGInfoServer = 0x58d07c
Script_GetLFGQueueStats = 0x58d270
Script_GetLFGSuspendedPlayers = 0x58d4e9
Script_GetLFGDungeonRewardInfo = 0x58e616
Script_GetLFGDungeonRewardLink = 0x58e81c
Script_GetLFGDungeonShortageRewardLink = 0x58e8e2
Script_GetLFGDungeonShortageRewardInfo = 0x58e9ea
Script_RefreshLFGList = 0x58f153
Script_SearchLFGSort = 0x58f15b
Script_CloseTrainer = 0x58f832
Script_SelectTrainerService = 0x58f851
Script_GetTrainerSelectionIndex = 0x58f892
Script_GetTrainerServiceLevelReq = 0x58f8cb
Script_GetTrainerServiceNumAbilityReq = 0x58f92f
Script_BuyTrainerService = 0x58f9a9
Script_GetTrainerServiceTypeFilter = 0x58f9f2
Script_OpenTrainer = 0x58fb2f
Script_GetTrainerServiceSkillReq = 0x58fb5a
Script_GetTrainerServiceAbilityReq = 0x59008f
Script_SetTrainerServiceTypeFilter = 0x590243
Script_GetTrainerServiceSkillLine = 0x590899
Script_GetTrainerServiceCost = 0x590a5b
Script_GetTrainerTradeskillRankValues = 0x590b35
Script_GetTrainerServiceInfo = 0x590c26
Script_GetTrainerServiceIcon = 0x590dfb
Script_GetTrainerServiceDescription = 0x590f52
Script_GetTrainerServiceItemLink = 0x5910ad
j_ClntObjMgrGetActivePlayerObj = 0x591402
Script_AbandonSkill = 0x591421
Script_GetAutoCompleteRealms = 0x591795
Script_GetAutoCompleteResults = 0x591ca9
Script_GetAutoCompletePresenceID = 0x591dae
Script_TaxiNodeName = 0x5933e4
Script_TaxiNodePosition = 0x59342e
Script_TaxiGetSrcX = 0x5934ab
Script_TaxiGetSrcY = 0x5934f2
Script_TaxiGetDestX = 0x593539
Script_TaxiGetDestY = 0x593580
Script_GetNumRoutes = 0x5935c7
Script_TaxiNodeCost = 0x593a9d
Script_TakeTaxiNode = 0x593b02
Script_TaxiNodeGetType = 0x593b55
Script_TaxiNodeSetCurrent = 0x5945be
Script_CloseTaxiMap = 0x594a47
Script_GetNamePlateMotionType = 0x59646f
Script_SetNamePlateMotionType = 0x597d03
Script_EquipmentManagerIgnoreSlotForSave = 0x599176
Script_EquipmentManagerIsSlotIgnoredForSave = 0x5991b0
Script_EquipmentManagerUnignoreSlotForSave = 0x599208
Script_CanUseEquipmentSets = 0x59923f
Script_GetEquipmentSetLocations = 0x599b43
Script_GetEquipmentSetItemIDs = 0x59a19e
Script_GetNumEquipmentSets = 0x59a2c7
Script_PickupEquipmentSetByName = 0x59a2eb
Script_PickupEquipmentSet = 0x59a34a
Script_EquipmentSetContainsLockedItems = 0x59a397
Script_UseEquipmentSet = 0x59a3ef
Script_ModifyEquipmentSet = 0x59a7d1
Script_GetEquipmentSetInfo = 0x59a891
Script_GetEquipmentSetInfoByName = 0x59a9ad
Script_SaveEquipmentSet = 0x59ab64
Script_DeleteEquipmentSet = 0x59b08e
Script_GetGuildRecruitmentSettings = 0x59c2af
Script_SetLookingForGuildComment = 0x59c3d2
Script_SetGuildRecruitmentSettings = 0x59c605
Script_SetGuildRecruitmentComment = 0x59c7e7
Script_GetGuildApplicantInfo = 0x59c856
Script_SetGuildApplicantSelection = 0x59ca6d
Script_GetGuildApplicantSelection = 0x59cabf
Script_DeclineGuildApplicant = 0x59cb3c
Script_GetLookingForGuildSettings = 0x59cb90
Script_GetLookingForGuildComment = 0x59cc4a
Script_GetRecruitingGuildInfo = 0x59cca0
Script_GetGuildMembershipRequestSettings = 0x59cdce
Script_GetRecruitingGuildTabardInfo = 0x59cec3
Script_SetRecruitingGuildSelection = 0x59d028
Script_GetRecruitingGuildSelection = 0x59d07b
Script_GetNumGuildMembershipRequests = 0x59d0d4
Script_GetGuildMembershipRequestInfo = 0x59d116
Script_GetRecruitingGuildSettings = 0x59d1c3
Script_SetLookingForGuildSettings = 0x59d30f
Script_RequestRecruitingGuildsList = 0x59d3d6
Script_CancelGuildMembershipRequest = 0x59d544
Script_IsFactionInactive = 0x59de6b
Script_SetSelectedFaction = 0x59decb
Script_GetSelectedFaction = 0x59df11
Script_GetFactionInfo = 0x59e8ee
Script_GetFactionInfoByID = 0x59e934
Script_GetWatchedFactionInfo = 0x59e973
Script_FactionToggleAtWar = 0x59eabd
Script_SetWatchedFactionIndex = 0x59eb1f
Script_GetGuildFactionInfo = 0x59eba3
Script_SetLFGBonusFactionID = 0x59ebb8
Script_GetLFGBonusFactionID = 0x59ebf3
Script_SetFactionInactive = 0x59f502
Script_SetFactionActive = 0x59f54f
Script_CollapseQuestHeader = 0x59f59c
Script_CollapseAllFactionHeaders = 0x59f5df
Script_ExpandAllFactionHeaders = 0x59f5f1
Script_ExpandQuestHeader = 0x59f603
Script_GetItemUpdateLevel = 0x5a0332
Script_UpgradeItem = 0x5a04d4
Script_GetItemUpgradeItemInfo = 0x5a04dc
Script_GetNumItemUpgradeEffects = 0x5a0a12
Script_GetItemUpgradeStats = 0x5a12d3
Script_GetItemLevelIncrement = 0x5a1a23
Script_GetItemUpgradeEffect = 0x5a1a47
Script_SetItemUpgradeFromCursorItem = 0x5a1e32
Script_ClearItemUpgrade = 0x5a1f16
Script_CloseItemUpgrade = 0x5a210a
Script_CloseTransmogrifyFrame = 0x5a2725
Script_ClearTransmogrifySlot = 0x5a27e4
Script_GetTransmogrifyCost = 0x5a2832
Script_GetTransmogrifySlotInfo = 0x5a28eb
Script_ApplyTransmogrifications = 0x5a2b7a
Script_ValidateTransmogrifications = 0x5a305d
Script_UseVoidItemForTransmogrify = 0x5a3065
Script_GetItemTransmogrifyInfo = 0x5a3126
Script_CanTransmogrifyItemWithItem = 0x5a32d3
Script_ClickTransmogrifySlot = 0x5a354e
Script_UseItemForTransmogrify = 0x5a36b1
Script_ExecuteVoidTransfer = 0x5a3810
Script_ClearVoidTransferDepositSlot = 0x5a3881
Script_GetNumVoidTransferDeposit = 0x5a38f9
Script_GetNumVoidTransferWithdrawal = 0x5a3940
Script_CanUseVoidStorage = 0x5a3adf
Script_CommentatorExitInstance = 0x5a3b1d
Script_IsVoidStorageReady = 0x5a3b6a
Script_GetVoidTransferDepositInfo = 0x5a3bcd
Script_GetVoidTransferCost = 0x5a3cc7
Script_GetVoidUnlockCost = 0x5a3d35
Script_CloseVoidStorageFrame = 0x5a3d84
Script_ClickVoidTransferDepositSlot = 0x5a405e
Script_GetVoidItemInfo = 0x5a4215
Script_GetVoidTransferWithdrawalInfo = 0x5a4381
Script_ClickVoidStorageSlot = 0x5a44b7
Script_ClickVoidTransferWithdrawalSlot = 0x5a4627
Script_GetVoidItemHyperlinkString = 0x5a4791
Script_ReforgeItem = 0x5a4bc4
Script_GetReforgeOptionInfo = 0x5a4c51
Script_GetSourceReforgeStats = 0x5a4ebe
Script_GetDestinationReforgeStats = 0x5a5098
Script_GetReforgeItemStats = 0x5a51bd
Script_GetReforgeItemInfo = 0x5a5502
Script_SetReforgeFromCursorItem = 0x5a5e09
Script_CloseReforge = 0x5a5f92
Script_SetSendMailShowing = 0x5a64a5
Script_ClearSendMail = 0x5a64e2
Script_SetSendMailCOD = 0x5a6536
Script_HasNewMail = 0x5a65c8
Script_SelectStationery = 0x5a6dac
Script_GetSelectedStationeryTexture = 0x5a6ded
Script_GetPackageInfo = 0x5a6e52
Script_SelectPackage = 0x5a6f74
Script_GetSendMailItemLink = 0x5a6fb5
Script_CheckInbox = 0x5a7025
Script_GetInboxInvoiceInfo = 0x5a70f8
Script_TakeInboxMoney = 0x5a74b8
Script_TakeInboxTextItem = 0x5a75a5
Script_ReturnInboxItem = 0x5a766b
Script_DeleteInboxItem = 0x5a7748
Script_InboxItemCanDelete = 0x5a7855
Script_GetLatestThreeSenders = 0x5a78e4
Script_RespondMailLockSendItem = 0x5a7954
Script_SetSendMailMoney = 0x5a80bd
Script_GetInboxText = 0x5a8128
Script_TakeInboxItem = 0x5a8436
Script_ComplainInboxItem = 0x5a854c
Script_CanComplainInboxItem = 0x5a858d
Script_AutoLootMailItem = 0x5a85ed
Script_SendMail = 0x5a869c
Script_ClickSendMailItemButton = 0x5a973e
Script_GetStationeryInfo = 0x5a985e
Script_GetSendMailItem = 0x5a999b
Script_GetInboxHeaderInfo = 0x5a9af9
Script_GetInboxItem = 0x5aa038
Script_GetInboxItemLink = 0x5aa257
Script_GetNumStationeries = 0x5aa4a6
Script_GetSendMailPrice = 0x5aa4e2
Script_CloseMail = 0x5aabbb
Script_SendQuestChoiceResponse = 0x5aad52
Script_GetQuestChoiceInfo = 0x5aadd5
Script_GetQuestChoiceRewardInfo = 0x5aaf98
Script_GetQuestChoiceRewardCurrency = 0x5ab1c3
Script_GetQuestChoiceRewardFaction = 0x5ab2bc
Script_GetQuestChoiceOptionInfo = 0x5ab537
Script_GetQuestChoiceRewardItem = 0x5ab6e8
CGPartyMemberStateRepository::FindPetState = 0x5af38c
Script_SetAchievementComparisonUnit = 0x5af5f8
Script_GetCategoryList = 0x5af95e
Script_GetGuildCategoryList = 0x5afa3b
Script_GetStatisticsCategoryList = 0x5afb06
Script_GetCategoryInfo = 0x5afbc9
Script_GetPreviousAchievement = 0x5afc67
Script_GetAchievementCategory = 0x5afccd
Script_GetAchievementNumRewards = 0x5afd33
Script_GetAchievementReward = 0x5afd96
Script_SetFocusedAchievement = 0x5afe17
Script_GetLatestCompletedAchievements = 0x5b0003
Script_GetLatestCompletedComparisonAchievements = 0x5b00b5
Script_GetTotalAchievementPoints = 0x5b0151
Script_GetComparisonAchievementPoints = 0x5b01ce
Script_HasCompletedAnyAchievement = 0x5b022a
Script_GetNumCompletedAchievements = 0x5b0a74
Script_GetNumComparisonCompletedAchievements = 0x5b0b69
Script_GetNextAchievement = 0x5b0c69
Script_GetAchievementComparisonInfo = 0x5b0d05
Script_GetTrackedAchievements = 0x5b0dcc
Script_IsTrackedAchievement = 0x5b0e0b
Script_GetNumTrackedAchievements = 0x5b0e64
Script_GetCategoryNumAchievements = 0x5b21b6
Script_GetCategoryAchievementPoints = 0x5b2251
Script_GetComparisonCategoryNumAchievements = 0x5b238a
Script_GetAchievementInfo = 0x5b29a5
Script_GetAchievementNumCriteria = 0x5b2ccd
Script_IsAchievementEligible = 0x5b2d88
Script_GetAchievementLink = 0x5b2e01
Script_GetGuildAchievementNumMembers = 0x5b2f98
Script_GetGuildAchievementMemberInfo = 0x5b3026
Script_ClearAchievementComparisonUnit = 0x5b525b
Script_AddTrackedAchievement = 0x5b5263
Script_RemoveTrackedAchievement = 0x5b529b
Script_GetAchievementGuildRep = 0x5b52d1
Script_GetGuildAchievementMembers = 0x5b811a
Script_GetStatistic = 0x5b9211
Script_GetAchievementCriteriaInfo = 0x5b9855
Script_GetAchievementCriteriaInfoByID = 0x5b995b
Script_GetComparisonStatistic = 0x5b9a30
Script_CommentatorSetMode = 0x5b9cf0
Script_CommentatorToggleMode = 0x5b9d43
Script_GetNumSavedInstances = 0x5b9d6e
Script_CommentatorZoomIn = 0x5b9d9c
Script_CommentatorZoomOut = 0x5b9e2d
Script_CommentatorGetMode = 0x5ba6e6
Script_CommentatorUpdatePlayerInfo = 0x5ba736
Script_CommentatorUpdateMapInfo = 0x5ba7a4
Script_CommentatorGetMapInfo = 0x5ba82d
Script_CommentatorGetInstanceInfo = 0x5ba91e
Script_CommentatorEnterInstance = 0x5baa65
Script_UnlockVoidStorage = 0x5baafc
Script_CommentatorGetNumPlayers = 0x5bab39
Script_CommentatorGetPlayerInfo = 0x5babdd
Script_CommentatorFollowPlayer = 0x5bada3
Script_CommentatorLookatPlayer = 0x5baea6
Script_CommentatorSetMapAndInstanceIndex = 0x5bafa1
Script_CommentatorSetCamera = 0x5bb071
Script_CommentatorGetCamera = 0x5bb212
Script_CommentatorGetCurrentMapID = 0x5bb2d0
Script_CommentatorSetBattlemaster = 0x5bb337
Script_CommentatorSetMoveSpeed = 0x5bb3d1
Script_CommentatorSetCameraCollision = 0x5bb425
Script_CommentatorSetTargetHeightOffset = 0x5bb494
Script_C_LootHistory_GetExpiration = 0x5bc3d4
Script_C_LootHistory_GetNumItems = 0x5bc57b
Script_C_LootHistory_GetPlayerInfo = 0x5bc761
Script_C_LootHistory_GiveMasterLoot = 0x5bc923
Script_C_LootHistory_CanMasterLoot = 0x5bca1c
Script_C_LootHistory_SetExpiration = 0x5bd164
Script_C_LootHistory_GetItem = 0x5bd836
Script_AcceptSockets = 0x5bedac
Script_GetSocketTypes = 0x5bedb4
Script_GetSocketItemInfo = 0x5bef57
Script_GetNumSockets = 0x5bf069
Script_GetNewSocketLink = 0x5bf0c3
Script_GetSocketItemBoundTradeable = 0x5bf130
Script_HasBoundGemProposed = 0x5bf15e
Script_GetSocketItemRefundable = 0x5bf218
Script_CloseSocketInfo = 0x5bf50b
Script_GetExistingSocketInfo = 0x5bf519
Script_GetExistingSocketLink = 0x5bf6bd
Script_GetNewSocketInfo = 0x5bf792
Script_ClickSocketButton = 0x5bf902
Script_BankButtonIDToInvSlotID = 0x5bfa36
Script_CloseBankFrame = 0x5bfaa0
Script_GetBankSlotCost = 0x5bfbb1
Script_PurchaseSlot = 0x5bfc04
Script_StartDuel = 0x5bfdc2
Script_AcceptDuel = 0x5bfe13
Script_CancelDuel = 0x5bfe1e
Script_IsSpellOverlayed = 0x5c03ff
Script_IsAuctionSortReversed = 0x5c6509
Script_GetAuctionSort = 0x5c664c
Script_SortAuctionClearSort = 0x5c673f
Script_SortAuctionSetSort = 0x5c67be
Script_CancelSell = 0x5c68b7
Script_SetAuctionsTabShowing = 0x5c68cb
Script_GetAuctionHouseDepositRate = 0x5c6e99
Script_GetOwnerAuctionItems = 0x5c6ecc
Script_GetNumAuctionItems = 0x5c6ef6
Script_GetDetailColumnString = 0x5c7006
Script_GetAuctionItemClasses = 0x5c70fd
Script_GetAuctionItemSubClasses = 0x5c7146
Script_GetAuctionInvTypes = 0x5c72d0
Script_SetSelectedAuctionItem = 0x5c7431
Script_GetSelectedAuctionItem = 0x5c74d1
Script_CanCancelAuction = 0x5c757a
Script_CanSendAuctionQuery = 0x5c7917
Script_CancelAuction = 0x5c799a
Script_GetBidderAuctionItems = 0x5c7e30
Script_GetAuctionItemBattlePetInfo = 0x5c852a
Script_CalculateAuctionDeposit = 0x5c979f
Script_ClickAuctionSellItemButton = 0x5c991d
Script_GetAuctionItemInfo = 0x5c99d2
Script_GetAuctionItemLink = 0x5c9ff7
Script_GetAuctionItemTimeLeft = 0x5ca173
Script_PlaceAuctionBid = 0x5ca2d2
Script_GetAuctionSellItemInfo = 0x5cadae
Script_StartAuction = 0x5cafdf
Script_SortAuctionApplySort = 0x5cb453
Script_CloseAuctionHouse = 0x5cc384
Script_QueryAuctionItems = 0x5cc38c
Script_SortAuctionItems = 0x5cc6b5
Script_GetSavedInstanceInfo = 0x5ccf99
Script_GetSavedInstanceEncounterInfo = 0x5cd1fd
Script_GetSavedInstanceChatLink = 0x5cd2a0
Script_SetSavedInstanceExtend = 0x5cd310
Script_GetSavedWorldBossInfo = 0x5cd449
Script_GetNumFlyouts = 0x5cde2f
Script_GetFlyoutID = 0x5cde6c
Script_GetFlyoutInfo = 0x5cdf0f
Script_FlyoutHasSpell = 0x5cdfdd
Script_GetFlyoutSlotInfo = 0x5ce3a5
Script_C_Scenario_IsInScenario = 0x5ced67
Script_C_Scenario_GetProvingGroundsInfo = 0x5ced85
Script_C_Scenario_IsChallengeMode = 0x5cee98
Script_C_Scenario_GetCriteriaInfo = 0x5cf45b
Script_C_Scenario_GetBonusCriteriaInfo = 0x5cf6e6
Script_C_Scenario_GetInfo = 0x5cf9a6
Script_C_Scenario_GetStepInfo = 0x5cfaa5
Script_C_Scenario_GetBonusStepInfo = 0x5cfb78
Script_C_Scenario_GetScenarioIconInfo = 0x5cffee
Script_C_Vignettes_GetNumVignettes = 0x5d097b
Script_C_Vignettes_GetVignetteInstanceID = 0x5d09a0
Script_C_Vignettes_GetVignetteInfoFromInstanceID = 0x5d0d82
Script_CloseGuildRegistrar = 0x5d9067
Script_BuyGuildCharter = 0x5d9210
Script_GetTabardInfo = 0x5d9288
Script_C_BlackMarket_Close = 0x5d9323
Script_C_BlackMarket_RequestItems = 0x5d932b
Script_C_BlackMarket_GetNumItems = 0x5d964d
Script_C_BlackMarket_ItemPlaceBid = 0x5d968a
Script_C_BlackMarket_GetItemInfoByIndex = 0x5d9ca5
Script_C_BlackMarket_GetItemInfoByID = 0x5d9cfb
Script_C_BlackMarket_GetHotItem = 0x5d9d5b
Script_C_MapBar_BarIsShown = 0x5da71e
Script_C_MapBar_GetMaxValue = 0x5da739
Script_C_MapBar_GetTag = 0x5da795
Script_RequestChallengeModeMapInfo = 0x5da833
Script_GetChallengeMode = 0x5daa95
Script_ResetChallengeMode = 0x5daac3
Script_GetChallengeModeCompletionInfo = 0x5dab17
Script_GetChallengeModeMapTable = 0x5daf66
Script_GetNumChallengeModeLeaders = 0x5dafb1
Script_GetChallengeModeLeaderInfo = 0x5db055
Script_GetChallengeBestTime = 0x5db1ac
Script_GetChallengeBestTimeNum = 0x5db261
Script_GetChallengeBestTimeInfo = 0x5db300
Script_GetNumChallengeMapRewards = 0x5db47d
Script_GetChallengeMapMoney = 0x5db522
Script_GetChallengeModeMapTimes = 0x5db5c6
Script_GetChallengeModeMapInfo = 0x5dcc0e
Script_GetChallengeModeMapPlayerStats = 0x5dccbc
Script_GetChallengeMapRewardInfo = 0x5dd210
Script_GetChallengeModeCompletionReward = 0x5dd2c7
Script_RequestChallengeModeLeaders = 0x5dd604
Script_GetRaidProfileName = 0x5de8f5
Script_GetRaidProfileFlattenedOptions = 0x5deff8
Script_GetRaidProfileOption = 0x5df071
Script_SetRaidProfileOption = 0x5df0fd
Script_GetRaidProfileSavedPosition = 0x5df18b
Script_SetRaidProfileSavedPosition = 0x5df2a4
Script_RaidProfileHasUnsavedChanges = 0x5df4ad
Script_RaidProfileExists = 0x5df4c8
Script_SaveRaidProfileCopy = 0x5df87a
Script_RestoreRaidProfileFromCopy = 0x5df8c1
Script_DeleteRaidProfile = 0x5df8c9
Script_CreateNewRaidProfile = 0x5e052e
Script_EJ_SetLootFilter = 0x5e0705
Script_EJ_SetDifficulty = 0x5e075a
Script_EJ_IsValidInstanceDifficulty = 0x5e0799
Script_EJ_ResetLootFilter = 0x5e080e
Script_EJ_SelectTier = 0x5e0af0
Script_EJ_GetTierInfo = 0x5e0b3d
Script_EJ_GetLootFilter = 0x5e0bf6
Script_EJ_GetNumSearchResults = 0x5e0c47
Script_EJ_SelectInstance = 0x5e12f3
Script_EJ_SelectEncounter = 0x5e1336
Script_EJ_GetEncounterInfo = 0x5e1379
Script_EJ_InstanceIsRaid = 0x5e13c0
Script_EJ_GetEncounterInfoByIndex = 0x5e13db
Script_EJ_HandleLinkPath = 0x5e1441
Script_EJ_GetSectionPath = 0x5e15e3
Script_EJ_ClearSearch = 0x5e19f5
Script_EJ_GetMapEncounter = 0x5e19fd
Script_EJ_GetCurrentInstance = 0x5e1ab5
Script_EJ_GetInstanceInfo = 0x5e2b8f
Script_EJ_GetInstanceByIndex = 0x5e2bd3
Script_EJ_GetCreatureInfo = 0x5e2c5f
Script_EJ_GetSectionInfo = 0x5e2e08
Script_EJ_GetLootInfo = 0x5e3d3e
Script_EJ_GetLootInfoByIndex = 0x5e3d88
Script_EJ_SetSearch = 0x5e3dd0
Script_EJ_GetSearchResult = 0x5e3e0d
Script_EJ_GetNumLoot = 0x5e4661
Win95IsDebuggerPresent = 0x5e5a08
[email protected]_U___U__ = 0x5e61d4
CGWorldFrame__Intersect = 0x5eee53
CWorldMap__VectorIntersect = 0x619d0a
Script_EquipmentManagerClearIgnoredSlotsForSave = 0x62d2c2
WSACleanup = 0x6526cf
SMSG_AUTH_CHALLANGE = 0x65a5f3
j_OsGetAsyncTimeMs = 0x65cc3a
Replicator::Replicator = 0x65d2dd
AssertAndCrash = 0x65d45b
NetClient::Disconnect = 0x664787
ClientServices__GetSelectedRealm = 0x6648b7
A633F5_Player_Name_Call = 0x664958
ClientServices::Connection = 0x665612
ClientServices.Send2 = 0x66573c
ClientServices::Send = 0x66575b
ClientServices__Initialize = 0x666051
Script_SetWhoToUI = 0x666f93
Script_GetNumFriends = 0x6678f0
Script_GetFriendInfo = 0x6679a1
Script_SetSelectedFriend = 0x667c2c
Script_GetIgnoreName = 0x667d6c
Script_GetMuteName = 0x667e4e
Script_SetSelectedIgnore = 0x667f30
Script_SetSelectedMute = 0x667f76
Script_GetWhoInfo = 0x668012
Script_SortWho = 0x668499
Script_AddFriend = 0x669979
Script_AddOrDelIgnore = 0x6699ce
Script_AddOrDelMute = 0x6699f8
Script_AddIgnore = 0x669a22
Script_AddMute = 0x669a4c
Script_DelMute = 0x669a76
Script_IsIgnored = 0x669aa0
Script_IsMuted = 0x669b10
Script_IsIgnoredOrMuted = 0x669b7e
Script_AddOrRemoveFriend = 0x66a709
Script_RemoveFriend = 0x66a75e
Script_SetFriendNotes = 0x66a7cd
Script_SendWho = 0x66bb4a
FriendList__Initialize = 0x66bf7e
AccountDataInitialize = 0x66c7c2
HandlerRoutine = 0x6720a7
start_0 = 0x67268d
std::exception::_Tidy = 0x673d5b
getSystemCP = 0x67d46c
terminate = 0x67fc49
unexpected = 0x67fc82
start_17 = 0x684c6e
start_10 = 0x68590e
start_11 = 0x685abe
ctranexit = 0x685e2c
cintrinexit = 0x685e33
start_12 = 0x68600e
start_13 = 0x68627e
j___rtinfnpop = 0x6874c5
start_14 = 0x68754e
start_15 = 0x687ace
start_16 = 0x68802e
start_18 = 0x68843e
CountryEnumProc = 0x68cfaf
LocaleEnumProc = 0x68d0b1
LanguageEnumProc = 0x68d282
GetUserNameExW = 0x690f88
WinVerifyTrust = 0x690f8e
Thread32Next = 0x690f94
Thread32First = 0x690f9a
CreateToolhelp32Snapshot = 0x690fa0
Process32First = 0x690fa6
Process32Next = 0x690fac
Module32First = 0x690fb2
Module32Next = 0x690fb8
Process32NextW = 0x690fbe
Process32FirstW = 0x690fc4
RtlUnwind = 0x690fca
D3DPERF_SetOptions = 0x6912e4
VerQueryValueA = 0x6912ea
GetFileVersionInfoA = 0x6912f0
GetFileVersionInfoSizeA = 0x6912f6
ImmReleaseContext = 0x6912fc
ImmGetConversionStatus = 0x691302
ImmGetContext = 0x691308
ImmGetCompositionStringA = 0x69130e
ImmAssociateContext = 0x691314
ImmSetConversionStatus = 0x69131a
ImmAssociateContextEx = 0x691320
ImmNotifyIME = 0x691326
ImmGetCandidateListA = 0x69132c
acmStreamSize = 0x691332
acmStreamOpen = 0x691338
acmFormatSuggest = 0x69133e
acmStreamUnprepareHeader = 0x691344
acmStreamConvert = 0x69134a
acmStreamPrepareHeader = 0x691350
send = 0x691356
getsockopt = 0x69135c
WSACleanup_0 = 0x691362
accept = 0x691368
ioctlsocket = 0x69136e
select = 0x691374
WSAGetLastError_0 = 0x69137a
WSASetLastError = 0x691380
WSAStartup = 0x691386
setsockopt = 0x69138c
socket = 0x691392
closesocket = 0x691398
connect = 0x6913a4
listen = 0x6913aa
bind = 0x6913b0
htons = 0x6913b6
htonl = 0x6913bc
gethostbyname = 0x6913c2
gethostname = 0x6913c8
recv = 0x6913ce
inet_addr = 0x6913d4
ntohs = 0x6913da
WSACancelAsyncRequest = 0x6913e0
WSAAsyncGetHostByName = 0x6913e6
SMemDumpState = 0x6bfec7
GetBattlenetAllocator = 0x6de14c
GetTickCount = 0x6e1632
Script_CloseGuildRoster = 0x6fbb4f
SMemGetHeapByPtr = 0x70398f
SMemFindNextHeap = 0x711af6
SCritSect::SCritSect = 0x711b28
SCritSect::Leave = 0x711b48
Concurrency::details::WorkQueue::Steal = 0x783c59
Script_GetText = 0x8081ae
Script_CreateFont = 0x80822f
Script_GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus = 0x808299
Script_SetMaxAnimFramerate = 0x8082da
Script_EnumerateFrames = 0x808471
Script_GetFramesRegisteredForEvent = 0x808551
Script_GetNumFrames = 0x808629
Script_CreateFrame = 0x8089fa
Script_CreateForbiddenFrame = 0x808a0c
CompletionRoutine = 0x859be4
ItemRecSparse_C::GetName = 0x85fc1c
Script_DeclineChannelInvite = 0x887587
Script_ListChannelByName = 0x8875a9
GetIfTable = 0x8bb384
ConvertStringSecurityDescriptorToSecurityDescriptorW = 0x8bb38a
SetupDiGetDeviceRegistryPropertyA = 0x8bb536
SetupDiGetDeviceInterfaceDetailA = 0x8bb53c
SetupDiEnumDeviceInterfaces = 0x8bb542
SetupDiDestroyDeviceInfoList = 0x8bb548
SetupDiEnumDeviceInfo = 0x8bb54e
SetupDiGetClassDevsA = 0x8bb554
Script_FrameXML_Debug = 0x8bdb65
Script_GetBuildInfo_0 = 0x8bdbb4
Script_SetConsoleKey = 0x8bdc5c
Script_RegisterCVar = 0x8be059
Script_GetCVarInfo = 0x8be06a
Script_GetCVar = 0x8be136
Script_GetCVarBool = 0x8be196
Script_GetCVarDefault = 0x8be20a
Script_Stuck = 0x8be27e
Script_Logout = 0x8be29a
Script_Quit = 0x8be2ad
Script_IsLoggingOut = 0x8be2c0
Script_GetFramerate = 0x8be2df
Script_SetCursor = 0x8be2fc
Script_ResetCursor = 0x8be74e
Script_ReportBug = 0x8be77a
Script_ReportSuggestion = 0x8be7b9
Script_RequestTimePlayed = 0x8be7f8
Script_CancelTrade = 0x8be828
Script_ForceLogout = 0x8be830
Script_ForceQuit = 0x8be83f
Script_GetNetStats = 0x8be8da
Script_GetNetIpTypes = 0x8be958
Script_RunScript = 0x8be98e
Script_ReplaceTradeEnchant = 0x8be9cd
Script_GMRequestPlayerInfo = 0x8be9e6
Script_SetPVP = 0x8bea20
Script_ConfirmBindOnUse = 0x8bea76
Script_ConfirmOnUse = 0x8bea7e
Script_SetEuropeanNumbers = 0x8beab6
Script_GetItemQualityColor = 0x8beb05
Script_ToggleAnimKitDisplay = 0x8bebcc
Script_GetItemCooldown_0 = 0x8bec31
Script_IsCurrentItem = 0x8becf0
Script_GetAddOnInfo = 0x8bed5b
Script_GetAddOnMetadata = 0x8beeff
Script_UpdateAddOnMemoryUsage = 0x8befa7
Script_GetAddOnMemoryUsage = 0x8befb7
Script_UpdateAddOnCPUUsage = 0x8bf07c
Script_GetAddOnCPUUsage = 0x8bf08c
Script_GetFunctionCPUUsage = 0x8bf11b
Script_GetEventCPUUsage = 0x8bf1af
Script_ResetCPUUsage = 0x8bf210
Script_EnableAddOn = 0x8bf218
Script_EnableAllAddOns = 0x8bf29e
Script_DisableAddOn = 0x8bf2d0
Script_DisableAllAddOns = 0x8bf356
Script_ResetDisabledAddOns = 0x8bf388
Script_IsAddOnLoadOnDemand = 0x8bf397
Script_SetTaxiBenchmarkMode = 0x8bf497
Script_GetSummonFriendCooldown = 0x8bf4d4
Script_UploadSettings = 0x8bf6e4
Script_DownloadSettings = 0x8bf6ec
Script_IsDesaturateSupported = 0x8bf6f4
Script_GetThreatStatusColor = 0x8bf71e
Script_ConsoleAddMessage = 0x8bf78e
Script_GetBackgroundLoadingStatus = 0x8bf7d9
Script_GetAvailableBandwidth = 0x8bf81f
Script_GetDownloadedPercentage = 0x8bf83c
Script_GetRestrictedAccountData = 0x8bf87d
Script_GetSchoolString = 0x8bf8f4
CGGameUI__GetCursorItem2 = 0x8c0d24
CGGameUI__IsAutoLooting = 0x8c0d83
Script_IsModifierKeyDown = 0x8c1839
Script_IsLeftShiftKeyDown = 0x8c1873
Script_IsRightShiftKeyDown = 0x8c18a4
Script_IsControlKeyDown = 0x8c18d5
Script_IsLeftControlKeyDown = 0x8c1912
Script_IsRightControlKeyDown = 0x8c1943
Script_IsAltKeyDown = 0x8c1974
Script_IsLeftAltKeyDown = 0x8c19b1
Script_IsRightAltKeyDown = 0x8c19e2
Script_IsShiftKeyDown_0 = 0x8c1a13
Script_IsMouseButtonDown = 0x8c1a50
Script_GetMouseButtonName = 0x8c1ce8
Script_GetCVarBitfield = 0x8c1d43
Script_GetRealZoneText = 0x8c1eef
Script_GetDifficultyInfo = 0x8c2034
Script_GetDungeonDifficultyID = 0x8c2114
Script_GetLevelUpInstances = 0x8c214f
Script_GetDungeonInfo = 0x8c221d
Script_GetRaidDifficultyID = 0x8c232b
Script_ResurrectGetOfferer = 0x8c23ab
Script_GetReleaseTimeRemaining = 0x8c24ad
Script_GetInstanceLockTimeRemaining = 0x8c2547
Script_GetInstanceLockTimeRemainingEncounter = 0x8c25f0
Script_GetSummonConfirmAreaName = 0x8c2691
Script_CancelSummon = 0x8c26d1
Script_GetNumTitles = 0x8c2709
Script_RandomRoll = 0x8c276a
Script_ReplaceEnchant = 0x8c2884
Script_GetCoinIcon = 0x8c28b5
Script_GetCoinText = 0x8c2921
Script_GetCoinTextureString = 0x8c299d
Script_IsSubZonePVPPOI = 0x8c2a2e
Script_GetGMTicketCategories = 0x8c2a70
Script_GetBindLocation = 0x8c2ae8
Script_GetAreaSpiritHealerTime = 0x8c2b3f
Script_GetMouseFocus = 0x8c2b6b
Script_GetAddOnDependencies = 0x8c2cc6
Script_GetAddOnOptionalDependencies = 0x8c2d6e
Script_GetMirrorTimerProgress = 0x8c2e16
Script_SetUIVisibility = 0x8c2eb8
Script_AcceptLevelGrant = 0x8c2ef4
Script_CanMapChangeDifficulty = 0x8c2f3b
Script_SetCemeteryPreference = 0x8c2fcd
Script_MouseOverrideCinematicDisable = 0x8c3069
Script_SetLootSpecialization = 0x8c30e2
GetPartyPetGUID = 0x8c3ed1
CGGameUI::UpdatePlayerAFK = 0x8c4b9d
CGGameUI::SetLastInstanceTime = 0x8c4dfb
GetComboPointsForGuid = 0x8c52d1
Script_SetCVar_0 = 0x8c5516
Script_SetCVarBitfield = 0x8c5625
Script_CancelPendingEquip = 0x8c5763
Script_EquipPendingItem = 0x8c57b3
Script_AttackTarget = 0x8c5803
Script_AutoEquipCursorItem = 0x8c581d
Script_ToggleSheath = 0x8c5832
Script_CanShowResetInstances = 0x8c587f
Script_GetInstanceInfo = 0x8c58ad
Script_RepopMe = 0x8c5aa6
Script_AcceptResurrect = 0x8c5abb
Script_DeclineResurrect = 0x8c5ad0
Script_TimeoutResurrect = 0x8c5ae5
Script_CanUseSoulstone = 0x8c5b20
Script_HasKey = 0x8c5b82
Script_GuildSetMOTD = 0x8c5bc6
Script_GetScreenWidth_0 = 0x8c5c6e
Script_GetScreenHeight_0 = 0x8c5cb5
Script_GetSummonConfirmSummoner = 0x8c5cfc
Script_ConfirmSummon = 0x8c5d81
Script_SitStandOrDescendStart = 0x8c5dee
Script_CheckInteractDistance = 0x8c5e36
Script_IsTitleKnown = 0x8c5fba
Script_GetTitleName = 0x8c6051
Script_AcceptXPLoss = 0x8c61ec
Script_CheckTalentMasterDist = 0x8c6211
Script_CheckBinderDist = 0x8c624a
Script_CheckSpiritHealerDist = 0x8c6283
Script_RetrieveCorpse = 0x8c62bc
Script_GetRestState = 0x8c6302
Script_GetXPExhaustion = 0x8c6388
Script_GetZonePVPInfo = 0x8c63f0
Script_GetPVPTimer = 0x8c668e
Script_ConfirmTalentWipe = 0x8c670d
Script_ConfirmBinder = 0x8c6735
Script_ShowCloak = 0x8c67da
Script_ShowHelm = 0x8c684d
Script_IsEquippedItem = 0x8c68c0
Script_UseItemByName = 0x8c69ca
Script_EquipItemByName = 0x8c6a87
Script_StopAttack = 0x8c6d5f
Script_Dismount = 0x8c6dca
Script_IsReferAFriendLinked = 0x8c6def
Script_CanGrantLevel = 0x8c6e42
Script_CanSummonFriend = 0x8c6e95
Script_GetTotemInfo = 0x8c6ee8
Script_GetTotemTimeLeft = 0x8c7016
Script_GameMovieFinished = 0x8c70b1
Script_SetAllowLowLevelRaid = 0x8c70f3
Script_SetAutoDeclineGuildInvites = 0x8c7191
Script_CanChangePlayerDifficulty = 0x8c71d4
Script_ShowAccountAchievements = 0x8c7205
Script_GetGuildLevelEnabled = 0x8c7272
CGGameUI__RegisterGameCVars = 0x8c74bb
CGWorldMap::SetMapToCurrentZone = 0x8c90fc
CGGameUI::ClosestObjectMatch = 0x8c996a
CGGameUI::CanPerformAction = 0x8c9be0
CGGameUI__ClearCursor = 0x8c9c8a
CGGameUI__DisplayError = 0x8ca292
Script_PortGraveyard = 0x8caa8d
Script_ClearCursor = 0x8caad6
Script_EquipCursorItem = 0x8caae5
Script_DeleteCursorItem = 0x8cabed
Script_FollowUnit = 0x8cacb8
Script_InitiateTrade = 0x8cadbb
Script_CanInspect = 0x8cae92
Script_NotifyInspect = 0x8caef5
Script_SetDungeonDifficultyID = 0x8cafb7
Script_CancelLogout = 0x8cb059
Script_UseSoulstone = 0x8cb07b
Script_GuildInvite = 0x8cb122
Script_GuildPromote = 0x8cb2a3
Script_GuildSetLeader = 0x8cb3b9
Script_GuildLeave = 0x8cb44e
Script_SetCurrentTitle = 0x8cb47b
Script_DropItemOnUnit = 0x8cb558
Script_StartAttack = 0x8cb69a
Script_GrantLevel = 0x8cb743
Script_SummonFriend = 0x8cb7ef
Script_DestroyTotem = 0x8cb928
Script_SendSoRByText = 0x8cb98e
Script_DevTest1 = 0x8cbc70
Script_ReloadUI = 0x8cd4c6
Script_FocusUnit = 0x8cd4ce
Script_ClearFocus = 0x8cd505
Script_SetRaidDifficultyID = 0x8cd520
Script_StopCinematic = 0x8cd64d
Script_DropCursorMoney = 0x8cda80
Script_PickupPlayerMoney = 0x8cda9b
Script_HasSoulstone = 0x8cdc41
Script_GetItemSpell = 0x8cdcd7
Script_IsHelpfulItem = 0x8cdd4a
Script_IsHarmfulItem = 0x8cdd9b
Script_ItemHasRange = 0x8cddee
Script_IsItemInRange = 0x8cde84
Script_TargetUnit = 0x8cf07b
Script_TargetNearest = 0x8cf0d6
Script_TargetNearestEnemy = 0x8cf10c
Script_TargetNearestEnemyPlayer = 0x8cf142
Script_TargetNearestFriend = 0x8cf178
Script_TargetNearestFriendPlayer = 0x8cf1ae
Script_TargetNearestPartyMember = 0x8cf1e4
Script_TargetNearestRaidMember = 0x8cf207
Script_TargetDirectionEnemy = 0x8cf22a
Script_TargetDirectionFriend = 0x8cf2b0
Script_TargetLastTarget = 0x8cf336
Script_AssistUnit = 0x8cf389
Script_ClearTarget = 0x8cf454
Script_CancelAreaSpiritHeal = 0x8cf49a
Script_GetMirrorTimerInfo = 0x8cf4a2
Script_TargetTotem = 0x8cf55c
Interact = 0x8d0116
Script_InteractUnit = 0x8d0229
Script_AcceptAreaSpiritHeal = 0x8d098b
Script_GetCursorInfo = 0x8d0aef
Script_GetItemInfo = 0x8d0f33
Script_GetItemSpecInfo = 0x8d1225
Script_GetItemGem = 0x8d13d0
Script_GetItemUniqueness = 0x8d1544
Script_GetItemIcon = 0x8d167b
Script_GetItemFamily = 0x8d1706
Script_GetItemCount = 0x8d1752
Script_PickupItem = 0x8d1864
Script_IsUsableItem = 0x8d18af
Script_IsConsumableItem = 0x8d1a5e
Script_IsEquippableItem = 0x8d1b4a
Script_IsDressableItem = 0x8d1ba5
Script_IsEquippedItemType = 0x8d1e69
Script_BindEnchant = 0x8d2cc0
Script_EndRefund = 0x8d2cd9
Script_EndBoundTradeable = 0x8d2d27
CGGameUI__OnTerrainClick = 0x8d2e05
CGGameUI::Initialize = 0x8d36d2
CGGameUI__InitializeGame = 0x8d3cc3
GetChatMessageEx = 0x8d45d0
Script_LoggingChat = 0x8d4bc0
Script_GetActiveVoiceChannel = 0x8d4bd1
Script_GetChatWindowInfo = 0x8d4c0d
Script_GetChatWindowSavedPosition = 0x8d4da1
Script_GetChatWindowSavedDimensions = 0x8d4e32
Script_GetChatWindowMessages = 0x8d4ea3
Script_AddChatWindowMessages = 0x8d4f28
Script_RemoveChatWindowMessages = 0x8d4fbe
Script_SetChatWindowSize = 0x8d5054
Script_SetChatWindowColor = 0x8d50c3
Script_SetChatWindowAlpha = 0x8d518b
Script_SetChatWindowLocked = 0x8d51fc
Script_SetChatWindowUninteractable = 0x8d525a
Script_SetChatWindowDocked = 0x8d52b8
Script_SetChatWindowShown = 0x8d5329
Script_SetChatWindowSavedPosition = 0x8d5387
Script_SetChatWindowSavedDimensions = 0x8d5460
Script_IsVoiceChatAllowed = 0x8d56b9
Script_UnitIsSilenced = 0x8d5715
Script_GetMuteStatus = 0x8d57c6
GetChatMessageText = 0x8d61e3
Script_GetChannelList = 0x8d725e
Script_SetChannelPassword = 0x8d7315
Script_SetChannelOwner = 0x8d739f
Script_ChannelModerator = 0x8d73bb
Script_GetChannelName = 0x8d73d7
Script_ChannelUnmoderator = 0x8d7494
Script_ChannelMute = 0x8d74b0
Script_ChannelUnmute = 0x8d74cc
Script_ChannelInvite = 0x8d74e8
Script_ChannelKick = 0x8d7504
Script_ChannelBan = 0x8d7520
Script_ChannelUnban = 0x8d753c
Script_ChannelToggleAnnouncements = 0x8d7558
Script_ChannelVoiceOn = 0x8d7574
Script_ChannelVoiceOff = 0x8d7590
Script_DisplayChannelOwner = 0x8d75ac
Script_DisplayChannelVoiceOn = 0x8d75c8
Script_DisplayChannelVoiceOff = 0x8d75e4
Script_ChangeChatColor = 0x8d7600
Script_ResetChatColors = 0x8d77be
Script_SetChatColorNameByClass = 0x8d7868
Script_GetChatTypeIndex = 0x8d795d
Script_GetChatWindowChannels = 0x8d7a23
Script_RemoveChatWindowChannel = 0x8d7ac7
Script_SetChatWindowName = 0x8d7be0
Script_EnumerateServerChannels = 0x8d7c6f
Script_GetChannelDisplayInfo = 0x8d7d83
Script_GetSelectedDisplayChannel = 0x8d80f5
Script_IsVoiceChatEnabled = 0x8d81d5
Script_IsSilenced = 0x8d8203
Script_SendAddonMessage = 0x8d8999
Script_GetNumLanguages = 0x8d8af0
Script_GetLanguageByIndex = 0x8d8b70
Script_GetDefaultLanguage = 0x8d8c44
Script_DoEmote = 0x8d8ca0
Script_CancelEmote = 0x8d8dd4
Script_ChannelSilenceVoice = 0x8d8de7
Script_ChannelSilenceAll = 0x8d8ecb
Script_ChannelUnSilenceVoice = 0x8d8f4f
Script_ChannelUnSilenceAll = 0x8d9032
Script_SetActiveVoiceChannel = 0x8d90b9
Script_CanComplainChat = 0x8d9135
Script_SetPendingReportTarget = 0x8d91f0
Script_SetPendingReportPetTarget = 0x8d9266
Script_AddChatWindowChannel = 0x8d9679
Script_ResetChatWindows = 0x8d9bf2
Script_IsAddonMessagePrefixRegistered = 0x8d9eec
Script_GetRegisteredAddonMessagePrefixes = 0x8d9f35
Script_SetSelectedDisplayChannel = 0x8dbb01
Script_GetChannelRosterInfo = 0x8dbba7
Script_GetNumChannelMembers = 0x8dbdaf
Script_LeaveChannelByName = 0x8dcab5
Script_RegisterAddonMessagePrefix = 0x8dde3f
ChatFrame::AddMessage = 0x8de11f
Script_SendChatMessage = 0x8e0e20
Script_SendSystemMessage = 0x8e13ce
Script_JoinTemporaryChannel = 0x8e1584
Script_JoinPermanentChannel = 0x8e1595
Script_ListChannels = 0x8e15a6
Script_ReportPlayer = 0x8e16b0
```

LUA functions included.

I'm aware there's some WinApi stuff in there - my script is not pro enough to filter it out  :Wink:  (anyone fancy sharing theirs?). These offsets have not all been tested - but everything I've tried so far has been OK.


BTW the offset you're looking for to use with DynamoRIO/PE is 0x8c9bf4 (at least that's where the JZ is). 
What's TIA?

----------


## turtlemans

edit: nevermind

----------


## Mackdaddy2887

works... 






Blah blah

----------


## Torpedoes

*Win 5.4.7.17930 x32*
*Offset Information*


```
General
=======
GameHash	= 0x34938B41
GameBuild	= 0xB93994
GameState	= 0xD64626

Camera
======
CameraStruct	= 0xD6396C
CameraOffset	= 0x8208
CameraOrigin	= 0x08
CameraMatrix	= 0x14
CameraFov	= 0x38

Player
======
LocalPlayer	= 0xCFDFAC
IsLooting	= 0xDD285C
IsTexting	= 0xBBD4CC
MouseGuid	= 0xD64638
TargetGuid	= 0xD64650

Entity List
===========
EntityList	= 0xCB32D4
FirstEntity	= 0x0C
NextEntity	= 0x34

EntityType	= 0x0C
Descriptors	= 0x04
GlobalID	= 0x00
EntityID	= 0x14

Unit
====
UnitTransport	= 0x830
UnitOrigin	= 0x838
UnitAngle	= 0x848
UnitCasting	= 0xCB8
UnitChannel	= 0xCD0
UnitHealth	= 0x84
UnitPower	= 0x88
UnitHealthMax	= 0x9C
UnitPowerMax	= 0xA0
UnitLevel	= 0xDC
UnitFlags	= 0xF4

NpcCache	= 0x9B4
NpcName		= 0x06C

Object
======
ObjectBobbing	= 0x0CC
ObjectOrigin	= 0x1F4
ObjectAngle	= 0x204
ObjectCache	= 0x1C0
ObjectName	= 0x0B0
ObjectCreatorID	= 0x20
ObjectDisplayID	= 0x28

Name Cache
==========
NameCacheBase	= 0xC85368
NameCacheNext	= 0x00
NameCacheGuid	= 0x0C
NameCacheName	= 0x15
NameCacheRace	= 0x5C
NameCacheClass	= 0x64
```

*Cheat Engine Table*
Includes data structures


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>
<CheatTable CheatEngineTableVersion="16">
  <CheatEntries>
    <CheatEntry>
      <ID>26</ID>
      <Description>"Game Build"</Description>
      <Color>80000008</Color>
      <VariableType>4 Bytes</VariableType>
      <Address>Wow.exe+B93994</Address>
    </CheatEntry>
    <CheatEntry>
      <ID>16</ID>
      <Description>"Game State"</Description>
      <Color>80000008</Color>
      <VariableType>Byte</VariableType>
      <Address>Wow.exe+D64626</Address>
    </CheatEntry>
    <CheatEntry>
      <ID>25</ID>
      <Description>"Camera Struct"</Description>
      <ShowAsHex>1</ShowAsHex>
      <Color>80000008</Color>
      <VariableType>4 Bytes</VariableType>
      <Address>Wow.exe+D6396C</Address>
      <Offsets>
        <Offset>8208</Offset>
      </Offsets>
    </CheatEntry>
    <CheatEntry>
      <ID>36</ID>
      <Description>"Name Cache"</Description>
      <ShowAsHex>1</ShowAsHex>
      <Color>80000008</Color>
      <VariableType>4 Bytes</VariableType>
      <Address>Wow.exe+C85358</Address>
      <CheatEntries>
        <CheatEntry>
          <ID>37</ID>
          <Description>"First Name"</Description>
          <ShowAsHex>1</ShowAsHex>
          <Color>80000008</Color>
          <VariableType>4 Bytes</VariableType>
          <Address>Wow.exe+C85358+10</Address>
        </CheatEntry>
      </CheatEntries>
    </CheatEntry>
    <CheatEntry>
      <ID>27</ID>
      <Description>"Local Player"</Description>
      <ShowAsHex>1</ShowAsHex>
      <Color>80000008</Color>
      <VariableType>4 Bytes</VariableType>
      <Address>Wow.exe+CFDFAC</Address>
      <CheatEntries>
        <CheatEntry>
          <ID>30</ID>
          <Description>"Is Looting"</Description>
          <Color>80000008</Color>
          <VariableType>Byte</VariableType>
          <Address>Wow.exe+DD285C</Address>
        </CheatEntry>
        <CheatEntry>
          <ID>34</ID>
          <Description>"Is Texting"</Description>
          <Color>80000008</Color>
          <VariableType>Byte</VariableType>
          <Address>Wow.exe+BBD4CC</Address>
        </CheatEntry>
        <CheatEntry>
          <ID>29</ID>
          <Description>"Mouse GUID"</Description>
          <ShowAsHex>1</ShowAsHex>
          <Color>80000008</Color>
          <VariableType>8 Bytes</VariableType>
          <Address>Wow.exe+D64638</Address>
        </CheatEntry>
        <CheatEntry>
          <ID>28</ID>
          <Description>"Target GUID"</Description>
          <ShowAsHex>1</ShowAsHex>
          <Color>80000008</Color>
          <VariableType>8 Bytes</VariableType>
          <Address>Wow.exe+D64650</Address>
        </CheatEntry>
      </CheatEntries>
    </CheatEntry>
    <CheatEntry>
      <ID>1</ID>
      <Description>"Entity List"</Description>
      <ShowAsHex>1</ShowAsHex>
      <Color>80000008</Color>
      <VariableType>4 Bytes</VariableType>
      <Address>Wow.exe+CB32D4</Address>
      <CheatEntries>
        <CheatEntry>
          <ID>4</ID>
          <Description>"Entity 0"</Description>
          <ShowAsHex>1</ShowAsHex>
          <Color>80000008</Color>
          <VariableType>4 Bytes</VariableType>
          <Address>Wow.exe+CB32D4</Address>
          <Offsets>
            <Offset>C</Offset>
          </Offsets>
        </CheatEntry>
        <CheatEntry>
          <ID>6</ID>
          <Description>"Entity 1"</Description>
          <ShowAsHex>1</ShowAsHex>
          <Color>80000008</Color>
          <VariableType>4 Bytes</VariableType>
          <Address>Wow.exe+CB32D4</Address>
          <Offsets>
            <Offset>34</Offset>
            <Offset>C</Offset>
          </Offsets>
        </CheatEntry>
        <CheatEntry>
          <ID>7</ID>
          <Description>"Entity 2"</Description>
          <ShowAsHex>1</ShowAsHex>
          <Color>80000008</Color>
          <VariableType>4 Bytes</VariableType>
          <Address>Wow.exe+CB32D4</Address>
          <Offsets>
            <Offset>34</Offset>
            <Offset>34</Offset>
            <Offset>C</Offset>
          </Offsets>
        </CheatEntry>
        <CheatEntry>
          <ID>8</ID>
          <Description>"Entity 3"</Description>
          <ShowAsHex>1</ShowAsHex>
          <Color>80000008</Color>
          <VariableType>4 Bytes</VariableType>
          <Address>Wow.exe+CB32D4</Address>
          <Offsets>
            <Offset>34</Offset>
            <Offset>34</Offset>
            <Offset>34</Offset>
            <Offset>C</Offset>
          </Offsets>
        </CheatEntry>
        <CheatEntry>
          <ID>13</ID>
          <Description>"Entity 4"</Description>
          <ShowAsHex>1</ShowAsHex>
          <Color>80000008</Color>
          <VariableType>4 Bytes</VariableType>
          <Address>Wow.exe+CB32D4</Address>
          <Offsets>
            <Offset>34</Offset>
            <Offset>34</Offset>
            <Offset>34</Offset>
            <Offset>34</Offset>
            <Offset>C</Offset>
          </Offsets>
        </CheatEntry>
        <CheatEntry>
          <ID>12</ID>
          <Description>"Entity 5"</Description>
          <ShowAsHex>1</ShowAsHex>
          <Color>80000008</Color>
          <VariableType>4 Bytes</VariableType>
          <Address>Wow.exe+CB32D4</Address>
          <Offsets>
            <Offset>34</Offset>
            <Offset>34</Offset>
            <Offset>34</Offset>
            <Offset>34</Offset>
            <Offset>34</Offset>
            <Offset>C</Offset>
          </Offsets>
        </CheatEntry>
        <CheatEntry>
          <ID>11</ID>
          <Description>"Entity 6"</Description>
          <ShowAsHex>1</ShowAsHex>
          <Color>80000008</Color>
          <VariableType>4 Bytes</VariableType>
          <Address>Wow.exe+CB32D4</Address>
          <Offsets>
            <Offset>34</Offset>
            <Offset>34</Offset>
            <Offset>34</Offset>
            <Offset>34</Offset>
            <Offset>34</Offset>
            <Offset>34</Offset>
            <Offset>C</Offset>
          </Offsets>
        </CheatEntry>
        <CheatEntry>
          <ID>15</ID>
          <Description>"Entity 7"</Description>
          <ShowAsHex>1</ShowAsHex>
          <Color>80000008</Color>
          <VariableType>4 Bytes</VariableType>
          <Address>Wow.exe+CB32D4</Address>
          <Offsets>
            <Offset>34</Offset>
            <Offset>34</Offset>
            <Offset>34</Offset>
            <Offset>34</Offset>
            <Offset>34</Offset>
            <Offset>34</Offset>
            <Offset>34</Offset>
            <Offset>C</Offset>
          </Offsets>
        </CheatEntry>
        <CheatEntry>
          <ID>14</ID>
          <Description>"Entity 8"</Description>
          <ShowAsHex>1</ShowAsHex>
          <Color>80000008</Color>
          <VariableType>4 Bytes</VariableType>
          <Address>Wow.exe+CB32D4</Address>
          <Offsets>
            <Offset>34</Offset>
            <Offset>34</Offset>
            <Offset>34</Offset>
            <Offset>34</Offset>
            <Offset>34</Offset>
            <Offset>34</Offset>
            <Offset>34</Offset>
            <Offset>34</Offset>
            <Offset>C</Offset>
          </Offsets>
        </CheatEntry>
        <CheatEntry>
          <ID>17</ID>
          <Description>"Entity 9"</Description>
          <ShowAsHex>1</ShowAsHex>
          <Color>80000008</Color>
          <VariableType>4 Bytes</VariableType>
          <Address>Wow.exe+CB32D4</Address>
          <Offsets>
            <Offset>34</Offset>
            <Offset>34</Offset>
            <Offset>34</Offset>
            <Offset>34</Offset>
            <Offset>34</Offset>
            <Offset>34</Offset>
            <Offset>34</Offset>
            <Offset>34</Offset>
            <Offset>34</Offset>
            <Offset>C</Offset>
          </Offsets>
        </CheatEntry>
      </CheatEntries>
    </CheatEntry>
  </CheatEntries>
  <UserdefinedSymbols/>
  <Structures StructVersion="2">
    <Structure Name="Camera" AutoFill="0" AutoCreate="1" DefaultHex="0" AutoDestroy="0" DoNotSaveLocal="0" AutoCreateStructsize="4096">
      <Elements>
        <Element Offset="8" Vartype="Float" Bytesize="4" Description="X" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
        <Element Offset="12" Vartype="Float" Bytesize="4" Description="Y" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
        <Element Offset="16" Vartype="Float" Bytesize="4" Description="Z" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
        <Element Offset="20" Vartype="Float" Bytesize="4" Description="Matrix" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
        <Element Offset="56" Vartype="Float" Bytesize="4" Description="Fov" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
      </Elements>
    </Structure>
    <Structure Name="Unit" AutoFill="0" AutoCreate="1" DefaultHex="0" AutoDestroy="0" DoNotSaveLocal="0" AutoCreateStructsize="4096">
      <Elements>
        <Element Offset="4" Vartype="Pointer" Bytesize="4" Description="Descriptors" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005">
          <Structure Name="Descriptors" AutoFill="0" AutoCreate="1" DefaultHex="0" AutoDestroy="0" DoNotSaveLocal="0" AutoCreateStructsize="4096">
            <Elements>
              <Element Offset="0" Vartype="8 Bytes" Bytesize="8" Description="Guid" DisplayMethod="Hexadecimal" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
              <Element Offset="20" Vartype="4 Bytes" Bytesize="4" Description="Entity ID" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
              <Element Offset="132" Vartype="4 Bytes" Bytesize="4" Description="Health" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
              <Element Offset="136" Vartype="4 Bytes" Bytesize="4" Description="Power" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
              <Element Offset="156" Vartype="4 Bytes" Bytesize="4" Description="Health Max" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
              <Element Offset="160" Vartype="4 Bytes" Bytesize="4" Description="Power Max" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
              <Element Offset="220" Vartype="4 Bytes" Bytesize="4" Description="Level" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
              <Element Offset="244" Vartype="4 Bytes" Bytesize="4" Description="Flags" DisplayMethod="Hexadecimal" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
            </Elements>
          </Structure>
        </Element>
        <Element Offset="12" Vartype="4 Bytes" Bytesize="4" Description="Entity Type" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
        <Element Offset="2096" Vartype="8 Bytes" Bytesize="8" Description="Transport" DisplayMethod="Hexadecimal" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
        <Element Offset="2104" Vartype="Float" Bytesize="4" Description="X" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
        <Element Offset="2108" Vartype="Float" Bytesize="4" Description="Y" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
        <Element Offset="2112" Vartype="Float" Bytesize="4" Description="Z" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
        <Element Offset="2120" Vartype="Float" Bytesize="4" Description="Angle" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
        <Element Offset="2484" Vartype="Pointer" Bytesize="4" Description="Npc Cache" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005">
          <Structure Name="Cache" AutoFill="0" AutoCreate="1" DefaultHex="0" AutoDestroy="0" DoNotSaveLocal="0" AutoCreateStructsize="4096">
            <Elements>
              <Element Offset="108" Vartype="Pointer" Bytesize="4" Description="Name" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005">
                <Structure Name="Name" AutoFill="0" AutoCreate="1" DefaultHex="0" AutoDestroy="0" DoNotSaveLocal="0" AutoCreateStructsize="4096">
                  <Elements>
                    <Element Offset="0" Vartype="String" Bytesize="80" Description="Name" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
                  </Elements>
                </Structure>
              </Element>
            </Elements>
          </Structure>
        </Element>
        <Element Offset="3256" Vartype="4 Bytes" Bytesize="4" Description="Casting" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
        <Element Offset="3280" Vartype="4 Bytes" Bytesize="4" Description="Channel" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
      </Elements>
    </Structure>
    <Structure Name="Object" AutoFill="0" AutoCreate="1" DefaultHex="0" AutoDestroy="0" DoNotSaveLocal="0" AutoCreateStructsize="4096">
      <Elements>
        <Element Offset="4" Vartype="Pointer" Bytesize="4" Description="Descriptors" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005">
          <Structure Name="Descriptors" AutoFill="0" AutoCreate="1" DefaultHex="0" AutoDestroy="0" DoNotSaveLocal="0" AutoCreateStructsize="4096">
            <Elements>
              <Element Offset="0" Vartype="8 Bytes" Bytesize="8" Description="Guid" DisplayMethod="Hexadecimal" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
              <Element Offset="20" Vartype="4 Bytes" Bytesize="4" Description="Entity ID" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
              <Element Offset="32" Vartype="8 Bytes" Bytesize="8" Description="Creator" DisplayMethod="Hexadecimal" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
              <Element Offset="40" Vartype="4 Bytes" Bytesize="4" Description="Display ID" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
            </Elements>
          </Structure>
        </Element>
        <Element Offset="12" Vartype="4 Bytes" Bytesize="4" Description="Type" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
        <Element Offset="204" Vartype="Byte" Bytesize="1" Description="Bobbing" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
        <Element Offset="448" Vartype="Pointer" Bytesize="4" Description="Cache" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005">
          <Structure Name="Cache" AutoFill="0" AutoCreate="1" DefaultHex="0" AutoDestroy="0" DoNotSaveLocal="0" AutoCreateStructsize="4096">
            <Elements>
              <Element Offset="176" Vartype="Pointer" Bytesize="4" Description="Name" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005">
                <Structure Name="Name" AutoFill="0" AutoCreate="1" DefaultHex="0" AutoDestroy="0" DoNotSaveLocal="0" AutoCreateStructsize="4096">
                  <Elements>
                    <Element Offset="0" Vartype="String" Bytesize="80" Description="Name" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
                  </Elements>
                </Structure>
              </Element>
            </Elements>
          </Structure>
        </Element>
        <Element Offset="500" Vartype="Float" Bytesize="4" Description="X" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
        <Element Offset="504" Vartype="Float" Bytesize="4" Description="Y" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
        <Element Offset="508" Vartype="Float" Bytesize="4" Description="Z" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
        <Element Offset="516" Vartype="Float" Bytesize="4" Description="Angle" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
      </Elements>
    </Structure>
    <Structure Name="Name" AutoFill="0" AutoCreate="1" DefaultHex="0" AutoDestroy="0" DoNotSaveLocal="0" AutoCreateStructsize="4096">
      <Elements>
        <Element Offset="0" Vartype="Pointer" Bytesize="4" ChildStruct="Name" Description="Next" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
        <Element Offset="12" Vartype="8 Bytes" Bytesize="8" Description="Guid" DisplayMethod="Hexadecimal" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
        <Element Offset="21" Vartype="String" Bytesize="48" Description="Name" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
        <Element Offset="92" Vartype="4 Bytes" Bytesize="4" Description="Race" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
        <Element Offset="100" Vartype="4 Bytes" Bytesize="4" Description="Class" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
      </Elements>
    </Structure>
  </Structures>
</CheatTable>
```

*Win 5.4.7.17930 x64*
*Offset Information*


```
General
=======
GameHash	= 0x90E84E04
GameBuild	= 0x12715E4
GameState	= 0x149E656

Camera
======
CameraStruct	= 0x149D990
CameraOffset	= 0x85E8
CameraOrigin	= 0x10
CameraMatrix	= 0x1C
CameraFov	= 0x40

Player
======
LocalPlayer	= 0x14188B0
IsLooting	= 0x150E7A4
IsTexting	= 0x12A08F8
MouseGuid	= 0x149E6A0
TargetGuid	= 0x149E6B8

Entity List
===========
EntityList	= 0x1383628
FirstEntity	= 0x18
NextEntity	= 0x58

EntityType	= 0x18
Descriptors	= 0x08
GlobalID	= 0x00
EntityID	= 0x14

Unit
====
UnitTransport	= 0x1038
UnitOrigin	= 0x1040
UnitAngle	= 0x1050
UnitCasting	= 0x1608
UnitChannel	= 0x1620
UnitHealth	= 0x84
UnitPower	= 0x88
UnitHealthMax	= 0x9C
UnitPowerMax	= 0xA0
UnitLevel	= 0xDC
UnitFlags	= 0xF4

NpcCache	= 0x11F0
NpcName		= 0x0098

Object
======
ObjectBobbing	= 0x178
ObjectOrigin	= 0x370
ObjectAngle	= 0x380
ObjectCache	= 0x338
ObjectName	= 0x0D0
ObjectCreatorID	= 0x20
ObjectDisplayID	= 0x28

Name Cache
==========
NameCacheBase	= 0x134D980
NameCacheNext	= 0x00
NameCacheGuid	= 0x10
NameCacheName	= 0x19
NameCacheRace	= 0x68
NameCacheClass	= 0x70
```

*Cheat Engine Table*
Includes data structures


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>
<CheatTable CheatEngineTableVersion="16">
  <CheatEntries>
    <CheatEntry>
      <ID>26</ID>
      <Description>"Game Build"</Description>
      <Color>80000008</Color>
      <VariableType>4 Bytes</VariableType>
      <Address>Wow-64.exe+12715E4</Address>
    </CheatEntry>
    <CheatEntry>
      <ID>16</ID>
      <Description>"Game State"</Description>
      <Color>80000008</Color>
      <VariableType>Byte</VariableType>
      <Address>Wow-64.exe+149E656</Address>
    </CheatEntry>
    <CheatEntry>
      <ID>25</ID>
      <Description>"Camera Struct"</Description>
      <ShowAsHex>1</ShowAsHex>
      <Color>80000008</Color>
      <VariableType>8 Bytes</VariableType>
      <Address>Wow-64.exe+149D990</Address>
      <Offsets>
        <Offset>85E8</Offset>
      </Offsets>
    </CheatEntry>
    <CheatEntry>
      <ID>37</ID>
      <Description>"Name Cache"</Description>
      <ShowAsHex>1</ShowAsHex>
      <Color>80000008</Color>
      <VariableType>8 Bytes</VariableType>
      <Address>Wow-64.exe+134D960</Address>
      <CheatEntries>
        <CheatEntry>
          <ID>38</ID>
          <Description>"First Name"</Description>
          <ShowAsHex>1</ShowAsHex>
          <Color>80000008</Color>
          <VariableType>8 Bytes</VariableType>
          <Address>Wow-64.exe+134D960+20</Address>
        </CheatEntry>
      </CheatEntries>
    </CheatEntry>
    <CheatEntry>
      <ID>27</ID>
      <Description>"Local Player"</Description>
      <ShowAsHex>1</ShowAsHex>
      <Color>80000008</Color>
      <VariableType>8 Bytes</VariableType>
      <Address>Wow-64.exe+14188B0</Address>
      <CheatEntries>
        <CheatEntry>
          <ID>30</ID>
          <Description>"Is Looting"</Description>
          <Color>80000008</Color>
          <VariableType>Byte</VariableType>
          <Address>Wow-64.exe+150E7A4</Address>
        </CheatEntry>
        <CheatEntry>
          <ID>34</ID>
          <Description>"Is Texting"</Description>
          <Color>80000008</Color>
          <VariableType>Byte</VariableType>
          <Address>Wow-64.exe+12A08F8</Address>
        </CheatEntry>
        <CheatEntry>
          <ID>29</ID>
          <Description>"Mouse GUID"</Description>
          <ShowAsHex>1</ShowAsHex>
          <Color>80000008</Color>
          <VariableType>8 Bytes</VariableType>
          <Address>Wow-64.exe+149E6A0</Address>
        </CheatEntry>
        <CheatEntry>
          <ID>28</ID>
          <Description>"Target GUID"</Description>
          <ShowAsHex>1</ShowAsHex>
          <Color>80000008</Color>
          <VariableType>8 Bytes</VariableType>
          <Address>Wow-64.exe+149E6B8</Address>
        </CheatEntry>
      </CheatEntries>
    </CheatEntry>
    <CheatEntry>
      <ID>1</ID>
      <Description>"Entity List"</Description>
      <ShowAsHex>1</ShowAsHex>
      <Color>80000008</Color>
      <VariableType>8 Bytes</VariableType>
      <Address>Wow-64.exe+1383628</Address>
      <CheatEntries>
        <CheatEntry>
          <ID>4</ID>
          <Description>"Entity 0"</Description>
          <ShowAsHex>1</ShowAsHex>
          <Color>80000008</Color>
          <VariableType>8 Bytes</VariableType>
          <Address>Wow-64.exe+1383628</Address>
          <Offsets>
            <Offset>18</Offset>
          </Offsets>
        </CheatEntry>
        <CheatEntry>
          <ID>6</ID>
          <Description>"Entity 1"</Description>
          <ShowAsHex>1</ShowAsHex>
          <Color>80000008</Color>
          <VariableType>8 Bytes</VariableType>
          <Address>Wow-64.exe+1383628</Address>
          <Offsets>
            <Offset>58</Offset>
            <Offset>18</Offset>
          </Offsets>
        </CheatEntry>
        <CheatEntry>
          <ID>7</ID>
          <Description>"Entity 2"</Description>
          <ShowAsHex>1</ShowAsHex>
          <Color>80000008</Color>
          <VariableType>8 Bytes</VariableType>
          <Address>Wow-64.exe+1383628</Address>
          <Offsets>
            <Offset>58</Offset>
            <Offset>58</Offset>
            <Offset>18</Offset>
          </Offsets>
        </CheatEntry>
        <CheatEntry>
          <ID>8</ID>
          <Description>"Entity 3"</Description>
          <ShowAsHex>1</ShowAsHex>
          <Color>80000008</Color>
          <VariableType>8 Bytes</VariableType>
          <Address>Wow-64.exe+1383628</Address>
          <Offsets>
            <Offset>58</Offset>
            <Offset>58</Offset>
            <Offset>58</Offset>
            <Offset>18</Offset>
          </Offsets>
        </CheatEntry>
        <CheatEntry>
          <ID>13</ID>
          <Description>"Entity 4"</Description>
          <ShowAsHex>1</ShowAsHex>
          <Color>80000008</Color>
          <VariableType>8 Bytes</VariableType>
          <Address>Wow-64.exe+1383628</Address>
          <Offsets>
            <Offset>58</Offset>
            <Offset>58</Offset>
            <Offset>58</Offset>
            <Offset>58</Offset>
            <Offset>18</Offset>
          </Offsets>
        </CheatEntry>
        <CheatEntry>
          <ID>12</ID>
          <Description>"Entity 5"</Description>
          <ShowAsHex>1</ShowAsHex>
          <Color>80000008</Color>
          <VariableType>8 Bytes</VariableType>
          <Address>Wow-64.exe+1383628</Address>
          <Offsets>
            <Offset>58</Offset>
            <Offset>58</Offset>
            <Offset>58</Offset>
            <Offset>58</Offset>
            <Offset>58</Offset>
            <Offset>18</Offset>
          </Offsets>
        </CheatEntry>
        <CheatEntry>
          <ID>11</ID>
          <Description>"Entity 6"</Description>
          <ShowAsHex>1</ShowAsHex>
          <Color>80000008</Color>
          <VariableType>8 Bytes</VariableType>
          <Address>Wow-64.exe+1383628</Address>
          <Offsets>
            <Offset>58</Offset>
            <Offset>58</Offset>
            <Offset>58</Offset>
            <Offset>58</Offset>
            <Offset>58</Offset>
            <Offset>58</Offset>
            <Offset>18</Offset>
          </Offsets>
        </CheatEntry>
        <CheatEntry>
          <ID>15</ID>
          <Description>"Entity 7"</Description>
          <ShowAsHex>1</ShowAsHex>
          <Color>80000008</Color>
          <VariableType>8 Bytes</VariableType>
          <Address>Wow-64.exe+1383628</Address>
          <Offsets>
            <Offset>58</Offset>
            <Offset>58</Offset>
            <Offset>58</Offset>
            <Offset>58</Offset>
            <Offset>58</Offset>
            <Offset>58</Offset>
            <Offset>58</Offset>
            <Offset>18</Offset>
          </Offsets>
        </CheatEntry>
        <CheatEntry>
          <ID>14</ID>
          <Description>"Entity 8"</Description>
          <ShowAsHex>1</ShowAsHex>
          <Color>80000008</Color>
          <VariableType>8 Bytes</VariableType>
          <Address>Wow-64.exe+1383628</Address>
          <Offsets>
            <Offset>58</Offset>
            <Offset>58</Offset>
            <Offset>58</Offset>
            <Offset>58</Offset>
            <Offset>58</Offset>
            <Offset>58</Offset>
            <Offset>58</Offset>
            <Offset>58</Offset>
            <Offset>18</Offset>
          </Offsets>
        </CheatEntry>
        <CheatEntry>
          <ID>17</ID>
          <Description>"Entity 9"</Description>
          <ShowAsHex>1</ShowAsHex>
          <Color>80000008</Color>
          <VariableType>8 Bytes</VariableType>
          <Address>Wow-64.exe+1383628</Address>
          <Offsets>
            <Offset>58</Offset>
            <Offset>58</Offset>
            <Offset>58</Offset>
            <Offset>58</Offset>
            <Offset>58</Offset>
            <Offset>58</Offset>
            <Offset>58</Offset>
            <Offset>58</Offset>
            <Offset>58</Offset>
            <Offset>18</Offset>
          </Offsets>
        </CheatEntry>
      </CheatEntries>
    </CheatEntry>
  </CheatEntries>
  <UserdefinedSymbols/>
  <Structures StructVersion="2">
    <Structure Name="Camera" AutoFill="0" AutoCreate="1" DefaultHex="0" AutoDestroy="0" DoNotSaveLocal="0" AutoCreateStructsize="4096">
      <Elements>
        <Element Offset="16" Vartype="Float" Bytesize="4" Description="X" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
        <Element Offset="20" Vartype="Float" Bytesize="4" Description="Y" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
        <Element Offset="24" Vartype="Float" Bytesize="4" Description="Z" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
        <Element Offset="28" Vartype="Float" Bytesize="4" Description="Matrix" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
        <Element Offset="64" Vartype="Float" Bytesize="4" Description="Fov" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
      </Elements>
    </Structure>
    <Structure Name="Unit" AutoFill="0" AutoCreate="1" DefaultHex="0" AutoDestroy="0" DoNotSaveLocal="0" AutoCreateStructsize="4096">
      <Elements>
        <Element Offset="8" Vartype="Pointer" Bytesize="8" Description="Descriptors" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005">
          <Structure Name="Descriptors" AutoFill="0" AutoCreate="1" DefaultHex="0" AutoDestroy="0" DoNotSaveLocal="0" AutoCreateStructsize="4096">
            <Elements>
              <Element Offset="0" Vartype="8 Bytes" Bytesize="8" Description="Guid" DisplayMethod="Hexadecimal" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
              <Element Offset="20" Vartype="4 Bytes" Bytesize="4" Description="Entity ID" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
              <Element Offset="132" Vartype="4 Bytes" Bytesize="4" Description="Health" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
              <Element Offset="136" Vartype="4 Bytes" Bytesize="4" Description="Power" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
              <Element Offset="156" Vartype="4 Bytes" Bytesize="4" Description="Health Max" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
              <Element Offset="160" Vartype="4 Bytes" Bytesize="4" Description="Power Max" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
              <Element Offset="220" Vartype="4 Bytes" Bytesize="4" Description="Level" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
              <Element Offset="244" Vartype="4 Bytes" Bytesize="4" Description="Flags" DisplayMethod="Hexadecimal" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
            </Elements>
          </Structure>
        </Element>
        <Element Offset="24" Vartype="4 Bytes" Bytesize="4" Description="Entity Type" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
        <Element Offset="4152" Vartype="8 Bytes" Bytesize="8" Description="Transport" DisplayMethod="Hexadecimal" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
        <Element Offset="4160" Vartype="Float" Bytesize="4" Description="X" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
        <Element Offset="4164" Vartype="Float" Bytesize="4" Description="Y" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
        <Element Offset="4168" Vartype="Float" Bytesize="4" Description="Z" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
        <Element Offset="4176" Vartype="Float" Bytesize="4" Description="Angle" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
        <Element Offset="4592" Vartype="Pointer" Bytesize="8" Description="Npc Cache" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005">
          <Structure Name="Cache" AutoFill="0" AutoCreate="1" DefaultHex="0" AutoDestroy="0" DoNotSaveLocal="0" AutoCreateStructsize="4096">
            <Elements>
              <Element Offset="152" Vartype="Pointer" Bytesize="8" Description="Name" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005">
                <Structure Name="Name" AutoFill="0" AutoCreate="1" DefaultHex="0" AutoDestroy="0" DoNotSaveLocal="0" AutoCreateStructsize="4096">
                  <Elements>
                    <Element Offset="0" Vartype="String" Bytesize="80" Description="Name" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
                  </Elements>
                </Structure>
              </Element>
            </Elements>
          </Structure>
        </Element>
        <Element Offset="5640" Vartype="4 Bytes" Bytesize="4" Description="Casting" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
        <Element Offset="5664" Vartype="4 Bytes" Bytesize="4" Description="Channel" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
      </Elements>
    </Structure>
    <Structure Name="Object" AutoFill="0" AutoCreate="1" DefaultHex="0" AutoDestroy="0" DoNotSaveLocal="0" AutoCreateStructsize="4096">
      <Elements>
        <Element Offset="8" Vartype="Pointer" Bytesize="8" Description="Descriptors" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005">
          <Structure Name="Descriptors" AutoFill="0" AutoCreate="1" DefaultHex="0" AutoDestroy="0" DoNotSaveLocal="0" AutoCreateStructsize="4096">
            <Elements>
              <Element Offset="0" Vartype="8 Bytes" Bytesize="8" Description="Guid" DisplayMethod="Hexadecimal" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
              <Element Offset="20" Vartype="4 Bytes" Bytesize="4" Description="Entity ID" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
              <Element Offset="32" Vartype="8 Bytes" Bytesize="8" Description="Creator" DisplayMethod="Hexadecimal" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
              <Element Offset="40" Vartype="4 Bytes" Bytesize="4" Description="Display ID" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
            </Elements>
          </Structure>
        </Element>
        <Element Offset="24" Vartype="4 Bytes" Bytesize="4" Description="Type" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
        <Element Offset="376" Vartype="Byte" Bytesize="1" Description="Bobbing" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
        <Element Offset="824" Vartype="Pointer" Bytesize="8" Description="Cache" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005">
          <Structure Name="Cache" AutoFill="0" AutoCreate="1" DefaultHex="0" AutoDestroy="0" DoNotSaveLocal="0" AutoCreateStructsize="4096">
            <Elements>
              <Element Offset="208" Vartype="Pointer" Bytesize="8" Description="Name" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005">
                <Structure Name="Name" AutoFill="0" AutoCreate="1" DefaultHex="0" AutoDestroy="0" DoNotSaveLocal="0" AutoCreateStructsize="4096">
                  <Elements>
                    <Element Offset="0" Vartype="String" Bytesize="80" Description="Name" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
                  </Elements>
                </Structure>
              </Element>
            </Elements>
          </Structure>
        </Element>
        <Element Offset="880" Vartype="Float" Bytesize="4" Description="X" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
        <Element Offset="884" Vartype="Float" Bytesize="4" Description="Y" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
        <Element Offset="888" Vartype="Float" Bytesize="4" Description="Z" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
        <Element Offset="896" Vartype="Float" Bytesize="4" Description="Angle" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
      </Elements>
    </Structure>
    <Structure Name="Name" AutoFill="0" AutoCreate="1" DefaultHex="0" AutoDestroy="0" DoNotSaveLocal="0" AutoCreateStructsize="4096">
      <Elements>
        <Element Offset="0" Vartype="Pointer" Bytesize="8" ChildStruct="Name" Description="Next" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
        <Element Offset="16" Vartype="8 Bytes" Bytesize="8" Description="Guid" DisplayMethod="Hexadecimal" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
        <Element Offset="25" Vartype="String" Bytesize="48" Description="Name" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
        <Element Offset="104" Vartype="4 Bytes" Bytesize="4" Description="Race" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
        <Element Offset="112" Vartype="4 Bytes" Bytesize="4" Description="Class" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
      </Elements>
    </Structure>
  </Structures>
</CheatTable>
```

----------


## Torpedoes

For those still looking to get banned, here are the latest PQR offsets (Not tested).



```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<Offsets>
	<CurrentWoWVersion>17930</CurrentWoWVersion>
	<WoWVersionOffset>0xC7A20F</WoWVersionOffset>
	<PlayerName>0xEC3180</PlayerName>
	<PlayerClass>0xEC3309</PlayerClass>
	<GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>0xBB144C</GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>
	<GameState>0xD64626</GameState>
	<Lua_DoStringAddress>0x4FD40</Lua_DoStringAddress>
	<Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>0x414011</Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>
	<CVarBaseMgr>0xBA4908</CVarBaseMgr>
	<CVarArraySize>0x400</CVarArraySize>
	<ObjMgr>0xEC3140</ObjMgr>
	<CurMgr>0x462C</CurMgr>
	<ClntObjMgrGetActivePlayerObjAddress>0x4F8D</ClntObjMgrGetActivePlayerObjAddress>
	<LocalGUID>0xE8</LocalGUID>
	<FirstObject>0xCC</FirstObject>
	<NextObject>0x34</NextObject>
	<Descriptors>0x4</Descriptors>
	<Obj_TypeOffset>0xC</Obj_TypeOffset>
	<Obj_X>0x838</Obj_X>
	<Obj_TargetGUID>0x16</Obj_TargetGUID>
	<ClickTerrain>0</ClickTerrain>
</Offsets>
```

----------


## JuJuBoSc

> BTW the offset you're looking for to use with DynamoRIO/PE is 0x8c9bf4 (at least that's where the JZ is).


Don't use this one or enjoy a free ban  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Aethereal

> Don't use this one or enjoy a free ban


Oh I know, but some people still insist on having it o.O like the PQR offsets...

----------


## aeo

Anyone have CGUnit_C::GetCurrentAnimation Its listed in one old binary(WoW [Release] Build 13914 (Apr 20 2011 17:34:41)) but the link is down so i cant compare and try to find a way to reference it. 

Thanks,

----------


## JuJuBoSc

> Anyone have CGUnit_C::GetCurrentAnimation Its listed in one old binary(WoW [Release] Build 13914 (Apr 20 2011 17:34:41)) but the link is down so i cant compare and try to find a way to reference it. 
> 
> Thanks,


Just give me old address with build number.

----------


## aeo

00426220 CGUnit_C::GetCurrentAnimation(void) I could only find it in an old mac dump thread, dunno if you have mac binaries to compare it was from _Build 13914.

Basically what im trying to do is get the current animation number ( crafting 123) so i can do something similar to this:

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...style-bgs.html (Detect flag-capture in AB-style bgs)
_

----------


## culino2

> 00426220 CGUnit_C::GetCurrentAnimation(void) I could only find it in an old mac dump thread, dunno if you have mac binaries to compare it was from _Build 13914.
> 
> Basically what im trying to do is get the current animation number ( crafting 123) so i can do something similar to this:
> 
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...style-bgs.html (Detect flag-capture in AB-style bgs)
> _


0x44CD96 rebased

----------


## aeo

Thank you very much.

----------


## aeo

seems not to work, I have tried numerous times with no luck, I call a few other functions from the unit class without issue so my guess is its just not correct. I tried comparing to a few older DBs posted by tom rus but not making much headway :/

----------


## JuJuBoSc

> seems not to work, I have tried numerous times with no luck, I call a few other functions from the unit class without issue so my guess is its just not correct. I tried comparing to a few older DBs posted by tom rus but not making much headway :/


Just check how the game call it :



```
.text:003B7F7F                 lea     ecx, [esi+9D0h]
.text:003B7F85                 call    sub_44CD96
```

----------


## aeo

> Just check how the game call it :


Well I cant believe I never thought to just do that in the first place. Now I always get -1( at mail box, casting spells, mounting up). Either way thanks for the tip. Going to keep digging around this function.

Its for sure the function referenced in the post I linked. I found the address mentioned based on the post date( jun 25, 2011, was wow 4.2 Build 14333)

----------


## Sacred

> Well I cant believe I never thought to just do that in the first place. Now I always get -1( at mail box, casting spells, mounting up). Either way thanks for the tip. Going to keep digging around this function.
> 
> Its for sure the function referenced in the post I linked. I found the address mentioned based on the post date( jun 25, 2011, was wow 4.2 Build 14333)


This works.


```
        public static Enums.AnimationState GetAnimationState(ulong guid)
        {
            uint hidword = (uint)(guid >> 0x20);
            uint lowdword = (uint)guid;
            var asm = new string[]
                {
                    "call " + (Memory.WowBaseAddress + (uint) Offsets.Functions.ClntObjMgrGetActivePlayerObj),
                    "test eax, eax",
                    "je @out",
                    "push 1",
                    "push " + hidword,
                    "push " + lowdword,
                    "call " + (Memory.WowBaseAddress + (uint) Offsets.Functions.ClntObjMgrObjectPtr),
                    "add esp, 0xC",
                    "test eax, eax",
                    "je @out",
                    "lea ecx, [eax+9D0h]",
                    "call " + (Memory.WowBaseAddress + 0x44CD96),
                    "push eax",
                    "call " + (Memory.WowBaseAddress + 0x40B132),
                    "add esp, 4",
                    "@out:",
                    "retn"
                };
            return (Enums.AnimationState) Memory.Magic.Executor.Execute(asm);
        }
```

Animation states.


```
        public enum AnimationState
        {
            Stand = 0,
            Death = 1,
            Spell = 2,
            Stop = 3,
            Walk = 4,
            Run = 5,
            Dead = 6,
            Rise = 7,
            StandWound = 8,
            CombatWound = 9,
            CombatCritical = 10,
            ShuffleLeft = 11,
            ShuffleRight = 12,
            Walkbackwards = 13,
            Stun = 14,
            HandsClosed = 15,
            AttackUnarmed = 16,
            Attack1H = 17,
            Attack2H = 18,
            Attack2HL = 19,
            ParryUnarmed = 20,
            Parry1H = 21,
            Parry2H = 22,
            Parry2HL = 23,
            ShieldBlock = 24,
            ReadyUnarmed = 25,
            Ready1H = 26,
            Ready2H = 27,
            Ready2HL = 28,
            ReadyBow = 29,
            Dodge = 30,
            SpellPrecast = 31,
            SpellCast = 32,
            SpellCastArea = 33,
            NPCWelcome = 34,
            NPCGoodbye = 35,
            Block = 36,
            JumpStart = 37,
            Jump = 38,
            JumpEnd = 39,
            Fall = 40,
            SwimIdle = 41,
            Swim = 42,
            SwimLeft = 43,
            SwimRight = 44,
            SwimBackwards = 45,
            AttackBow = 46,
            FireBow = 47,
            ReadyRifle = 48,
            AttackRifle = 49,
            Loot = 50,
            ReadySpellDirected = 51,
            ReadySpellOmni = 52,
            SpellCastDirected = 53,
            SpellCastOmni = 54,
            BattleRoar = 55,
            ReadyAbility = 56,
            Special1H = 57,
            Special2H = 58,
            ShieldBash = 59,
            EmoteTalk = 60,
            EmoteEat = 61,
            EmoteWork = 62,
            EmoteUseStanding = 63,
            EmoteTalkExclamation = 64,
            EmoteTalkQuestion = 65,
            EmoteBow = 66,
            EmoteWave = 67,
            EmoteCheer = 68,
            EmoteDance = 69,
            EmoteLaugh = 70,
            EmoteSleep = 71,
            EmoteSitGround = 72,
            EmoteRude = 73,
            EmoteRoar = 74,
            EmoteKneel = 75,
            EmoteKiss = 76,
            EmoteCry = 77,
            EmoteChicken = 78,
            EmoteBeg = 79,
            EmoteApplaud = 80,
            EmoteShout = 81,
            EmoteFlex = 82,
            EmoteShy = 83,
            EmotePoint = 84,
            Attack1HPierce = 85,
            Attack2HLoosePierce = 86,
            AttackOff = 87,
            AttackOffPierce = 88,
            Sheath = 89,
            HipSheath = 90,
            Mount = 91,
            RunRight = 92,
            RunLeft = 93,
            MountSpecial = 94,
            Kick = 95,
            SitGroundDown = 96,
            SitGround = 97,
            SitGroundUp = 98,
            SleepDown = 99,
            Sleep = 100,
            SleepUp = 101,
            SitChairLow = 102,
            SitChairMed = 103,
            SitChairHigh = 104,
            LoadBow = 105,
            LoadRifle = 106,
            AttackThrown = 107,
            ReadyThrown = 108,
            HoldBow = 109,
            HoldRifle = 110,
            HoldThrown = 111,
            LoadThrown = 112,
            EmoteSalute = 113,
            KneelStart = 114,
            KneelLoop = 115,
            KneelEnd = 116,
            AttackUnarmedOff = 117,
            SpecialUnarmed = 118,
            StealthWalk = 119,
            StealthStand = 120,
            Knockdown = 121,
            EatingLoop = 122,
            UseStandingLoop = 123,
            ChannelCastDirected = 124,
            ChannelCastOmni = 125,
            Whirlwind = 126,
            Birth = 127,
            UseStandingStart = 128,
            UseStandingEnd = 129,
            CreatureSpecial = 130,
            Drown = 131,
            Drowned = 132,
            FishingCast = 133,
            FishingLoop = 134,
            Fly = 135,
            EmoteWorkNoSheathe = 136,
            EmoteStunNoSheathe = 137,
            EmoteUseStandingNoSheathe = 138,
            SpellSleepDown = 139,
            SpellKneelStart = 140,
            SpellKneelLoop = 141,
            SpellKneelEnd = 142,
            Sprint = 143,
            InFlight = 144,
            Spawn = 145,
            Close = 146,
            Closed = 147,
            Open = 148,
            Opened = 149,
            Destroy = 150,
            Destroyed = 151,
            Rebuild = 152,
            Custom0 = 153,
            Custom1 = 154,
            Custom2 = 155,
            Custom3 = 156,
            Despawn = 157,
            Hold = 158,
            Decay = 159,
            BowPull = 160,
            BowRelease = 161,
            ShipStart = 162,
            ShipMoving = 163,
            ShipStop = 164,
            GroupArrow = 165,
            Arrow = 166,
            CorpseArrow = 167,
            GuideArrow = 168,
            Sway = 169,
            DruidCatPounce = 170,
            DruidCatRip = 171,
            DruidCatRake = 172,
            DruidCatRavage = 173,
            DruidCatClaw = 174,
            DruidCatCower = 175,
            DruidBearSwipe = 176,
            DruidBearBite = 177,
            DruidBearMaul = 178,
            DruidBearBash = 179,
            DragonTail = 180,
            DragonStomp = 181,
            DragonSpit = 182,
            DragonSpitHover = 183,
            DragonSpitFly = 184,
            EmoteYes = 185,
            EmoteNo = 186,
            JumpLandRun = 187,
            LootHold = 188,
            LootUp = 189,
            StandHigh = 190,
            Impact = 191,
            LiftOff = 192,
            Hover = 193,
            SuccubusEntice = 194,
            EmoteTrain = 195,
            EmoteDead = 196,
            EmoteDanceOnce = 197,
            Deflect = 198,
            EmoteEatNoSheathe = 199,
            Land = 200,
            Submerge = 201,
            Submerged = 202,
            Cannibalize = 203,
            ArrowBirth = 204,
            GroupArrowBirth = 205,
            CorpseArrowBirth = 206,
            GuideArrowBirth = 207,
            EmoteTalkNoSheathe = 208,
            EmotePointNoSheathe = 209,
            EmoteSaluteNoSheathe = 210,
            EmoteDanceSpecial = 211,
            Mutilate = 212,
            CustomSpell01 = 213,
            CustomSpell02 = 214,
            CustomSpell03 = 215,
            CustomSpell04 = 216,
            CustomSpell05 = 217,
            CustomSpell06 = 218,
            CustomSpell07 = 219,
            CustomSpell08 = 220,
            CustomSpell09 = 221,
            CustomSpell10 = 222,
            StealthRun = 223,
            Emerge = 224,
            Cower = 225,
            Grab = 226,
            GrabClosed = 227,
            GrabThrown = 228,
            FlyStand = 229,
            FlyDeath = 230,
            FlySpell = 231,
            FlyStop = 232,
            FlyWalk = 233,
            FlyRun = 234,
            FlyDead = 235,
            FlyRise = 236,
            FlyStandWound = 237,
            FlyCombatWound = 238,
            FlyCombatCritical = 239,
            FlyShuffleLeft = 240,
            FlyShuffleRight = 241,
            FlyWalkbackwards = 242,
            FlyStun = 243,
            FlyHandsClosed = 244,
            FlyAttackUnarmed = 245,
            FlyAttack1H = 246,
            FlyAttack2H = 247,
            FlyAttack2HL = 248,
            FlyParryUnarmed = 249,
            FlyParry1H = 250,
            FlyParry2H = 251,
            FlyParry2HL = 252,
            FlyShieldBlock = 253,
            FlyReadyUnarmed = 254,
            FlyReady1H = 255,
            FlyReady2H = 256,
            FlyReady2HL = 257,
            FlyReadyBow = 258,
            FlyDodge = 259,
            FlySpellPrecast = 260,
            FlySpellCast = 261,
            FlySpellCastArea = 262,
            FlyNPCWelcome = 263,
            FlyNPCGoodbye = 264,
            FlyBlock = 265,
            FlyJumpStart = 266,
            FlyJump = 267,
            FlyJumpEnd = 268,
            FlyFall = 269,
            FlySwimIdle = 270,
            FlySwim = 271,
            FlySwimLeft = 272,
            FlySwimRight = 273,
            FlySwimBackwards = 274,
            FlyAttackBow = 275,
            FlyFireBow = 276,
            FlyReadyRifle = 277,
            FlyAttackRifle = 278,
            FlyLoot = 279,
            FlyReadySpellDirected = 280,
            FlyReadySpellOmni = 281,
            FlySpellCastDirected = 282,
            FlySpellCastOmni = 283,
            FlyBattleRoar = 284,
            FlyReadyAbility = 285,
            FlySpecial1H = 286,
            FlySpecial2H = 287,
            FlyShieldBash = 288,
            FlyEmoteTalk = 289,
            FlyEmoteEat = 290,
            FlyEmoteWork = 291,
            FlyEmoteUseStanding = 292,
            FlyEmoteTalkExclamation = 293,
            FlyEmoteTalkQuestion = 294,
            FlyEmoteBow = 295,
            FlyEmoteWave = 296,
            FlyEmoteCheer = 297,
            FlyEmoteDance = 298,
            FlyEmoteLaugh = 299,
            FlyEmoteSleep = 300,
            FlyEmoteSitGround = 301,
            FlyEmoteRude = 302,
            FlyEmoteRoar = 303,
            FlyEmoteKneel = 304,
            FlyEmoteKiss = 305,
            FlyEmoteCry = 306,
            FlyEmoteChicken = 307,
            FlyEmoteBeg = 308,
            FlyEmoteApplaud = 309,
            FlyEmoteShout = 310,
            FlyEmoteFlex = 311,
            FlyEmoteShy = 312,
            FlyEmotePoint = 313,
            FlyAttack1HPierce = 314,
            FlyAttack2HLoosePierce = 315,
            FlyAttackOff = 316,
            FlyAttackOffPierce = 317,
            FlySheath = 318,
            FlyHipSheath = 319,
            FlyMount = 320,
            FlyRunRight = 321,
            FlyRunLeft = 322,
            FlyMountSpecial = 323,
            FlyKick = 324,
            FlySitGroundDown = 325,
            FlySitGround = 326,
            FlySitGroundUp = 327,
            FlySleepDown = 328,
            FlySleep = 329,
            FlySleepUp = 330,
            FlySitChairLow = 331,
            FlySitChairMed = 332,
            FlySitChairHigh = 333,
            FlyLoadBow = 334,
            FlyLoadRifle = 335,
            FlyAttackThrown = 336,
            FlyReadyThrown = 337,
            FlyHoldBow = 338,
            FlyHoldRifle = 339,
            FlyHoldThrown = 340,
            FlyLoadThrown = 341,
            FlyEmoteSalute = 342,
            FlyKneelStart = 343,
            FlyKneelLoop = 344,
            FlyKneelEnd = 345,
            FlyAttackUnarmedOff = 346,
            FlySpecialUnarmed = 347,
            FlyStealthWalk = 348,
            FlyStealthStand = 349,
            FlyKnockdown = 350,
            FlyEatingLoop = 351,
            FlyUseStandingLoop = 352,
            FlyChannelCastDirected = 353,
            FlyChannelCastOmni = 354,
            FlyWhirlwind = 355,
            FlyBirth = 356,
            FlyUseStandingStart = 357,
            FlyUseStandingEnd = 358,
            FlyCreatureSpecial = 359,
            FlyDrown = 360,
            FlyDrowned = 361,
            FlyFishingCast = 362,
            FlyFishingLoop = 363,
            FlyFly = 364,
            FlyEmoteWorkNoSheathe = 365,
            FlyEmoteStunNoSheathe = 366,
            FlyEmoteUseStandingNoSheathe = 367,
            FlySpellSleepDown = 368,
            FlySpellKneelStart = 369,
            FlySpellKneelLoop = 370,
            FlySpellKneelEnd = 371,
            FlySprint = 372,
            FlyInFlight = 373,
            FlySpawn = 374,
            FlyClose = 375,
            FlyClosed = 376,
            FlyOpen = 377,
            FlyOpened = 378,
            FlyDestroy = 379,
            FlyDestroyed = 380,
            FlyRebuild = 381,
            FlyCustom0 = 382,
            FlyCustom1 = 383,
            FlyCustom2 = 384,
            FlyCustom3 = 385,
            FlyDespawn = 386,
            FlyHold = 387,
            FlyDecay = 388,
            FlyBowPull = 389,
            FlyBowRelease = 390,
            FlyShipStart = 391,
            FlyShipMoving = 392,
            FlyShipStop = 393,
            FlyGroupArrow = 394,
            FlyArrow = 395,
            FlyCorpseArrow = 396,
            FlyGuideArrow = 397,
            FlySway = 398,
            FlyDruidCatPounce = 399,
            FlyDruidCatRip = 400,
            FlyDruidCatRake = 401,
            FlyDruidCatRavage = 402,
            FlyDruidCatClaw = 403,
            FlyDruidCatCower = 404,
            FlyDruidBearSwipe = 405,
            FlyDruidBearBite = 406,
            FlyDruidBearMaul = 407,
            FlyDruidBearBash = 408,
            FlyDragonTail = 409,
            FlyDragonStomp = 410,
            FlyDragonSpit = 411,
            FlyDragonSpitHover = 412,
            FlyDragonSpitFly = 413,
            FlyEmoteYes = 414,
            FlyEmoteNo = 415,
            FlyJumpLandRun = 416,
            FlyLootHold = 417,
            FlyLootUp = 418,
            FlyStandHigh = 419,
            FlyImpact = 420,
            FlyLiftOff = 421,
            FlyHover = 422,
            FlySuccubusEntice = 423,
            FlyEmoteTrain = 424,
            FlyEmoteDead = 425,
            FlyEmoteDanceOnce = 426,
            FlyDeflect = 427,
            FlyEmoteEatNoSheathe = 428,
            FlyLand = 429,
            FlySubmerge = 430,
            FlySubmerged = 431,
            FlyCannibalize = 432,
            FlyArrowBirth = 433,
            FlyGroupArrowBirth = 434,
            FlyCorpseArrowBirth = 435,
            FlyGuideArrowBirth = 436,
            FlyEmoteTalkNoSheathe = 437,
            FlyEmotePointNoSheathe = 438,
            FlyEmoteSaluteNoSheathe = 439,
            FlyEmoteDanceSpecial = 440,
            FlyMutilate = 441,
            FlyCustomSpell01 = 442,
            FlyCustomSpell02 = 443,
            FlyCustomSpell03 = 444,
            FlyCustomSpell04 = 445,
            FlyCustomSpell05 = 446,
            FlyCustomSpell06 = 447,
            FlyCustomSpell07 = 448,
            FlyCustomSpell08 = 449,
            FlyCustomSpell09 = 450,
            FlyCustomSpell10 = 451,
            FlyStealthRun = 452,
            FlyEmerge = 453,
            FlyCower = 454,
            FlyGrab = 455,
            FlyGrabClosed = 456,
            FlyGrabThrown = 457,
            ToFly = 458,
            ToHover = 459,
            ToGround = 460,
            FlyToFly = 461,
            FlyToHover = 462,
            FlyToGround = 463,
            Settle = 464,
            FlySettle = 465,
            DeathStart = 466,
            DeathLoop = 467,
            DeathEnd = 468,
            FlyDeathStart = 469,
            FlyDeathLoop = 470,
            FlyDeathEnd = 471,
            DeathEndHold = 472,
            FlyDeathEndHold = 473,
            Strangulate = 474,
            FlyStrangulate = 475,
            ReadyJoust = 476,
            LoadJoust = 477,
            HoldJoust = 478,
            FlyReadyJoust = 479,
            FlyLoadJoust = 480,
            FlyHoldJoust = 481,
            AttackJoust = 482,
            FlyAttackJoust = 483,
            ReclinedMount = 484,
            FlyReclinedMount = 485,
            ToAltered = 486,
            FromAltered = 487,
            FlyToAltered = 488,
            FlyFromAltered = 489,
            InStocks = 490,
            FlyInStocks = 491,
            VehicleGrab = 492,
            VehicleThrow = 493,
            FlyVehicleGrab = 494,
            FlyVehicleThrow = 495,
            ToAlteredPostSwap = 496,
            FromAlteredPostSwap = 497,
            FlyToAlteredPostSwap = 498,
            FlyFromAlteredPostSwap = 499,
            ReclinedMountPassenger = 500,
            FlyReclinedMountPassenger = 501,
            Carry2H = 502,
            Carried2H = 503,
            FlyCarry2H = 504,
            FlyCarried2H = 505,
            EmoteSniff = 506,
            EmoteFlySniff = 507,
            AttackFist1H = 508,
            FlyAttackFist1H = 509,
            AttackFist1HOff = 510,
            FlyAttackFist1HOff = 511,
            ParryFist1H = 512,
            FlyParryFist1H = 513,
            ReadyFist1H = 514,
            FlyReadyFist1H = 515,
            SpecialFist1H = 516,
            FlySpecialFist1H = 517,
            EmoteReadStart = 518,
            FlyEmoteReadStart = 519,
            EmoteReadLoop = 520,
            FlyEmoteReadLoop = 521,
            EmoteReadEnd = 522,
            FlyEmoteReadEnd = 523,
            SwimRun = 524,
            FlySwimRun = 525,
            SwimWalk = 526,
            FlySwimWalk = 527,
            SwimWalkBackwards = 528,
            FlySwimWalkBackwards = 529,
            SwimSprint = 530,
            FlySwimSprint = 531,
            MountSwimIdle = 532,
            FlyMountSwimIdle = 533,
            MountSwimBackwards = 534,
            FlyMountSwimBackwards = 535,
            MountSwimLeft = 536,
            FlyMountSwimLeft = 537,
            MountSwimRight = 538,
            FlyMountSwimRight = 539,
            MountSwimRun = 540,
            FlyMountSwimRun = 541,
            MountSwimSprint = 542,
            FlyMountSwimSprint = 543,
            MountSwimWalk = 544,
            FlyMountSwimWalk = 545,
            MountSwimWalkBackwards = 546,
            FlyMountSwimWalkBackwards = 547,
            MountFlightIdle = 548,
            FlyMountFlightIdle = 549,
            MountFlightBackwards = 550,
            FlyMountFlightBackwards = 551,
            MountFlightLeft = 552,
            FlyMountFlightLeft = 553,
            MountFlightRight = 554,
            FlyMountFlightRight = 555,
            MountFlightRun = 556,
            FlyMountFlightRun = 557,
            MountFlightSprint = 558,
            FlyMountFlightSprint = 559,
            MountFlightWalk = 560,
            FlyMountFlightWalk = 561,
            MountFlightWalkBackwards = 562,
            FlyMountFlightWalkBackwards = 563,
            MountFlightStart = 564,
            FlyMountFlightStart = 565,
            MountSwimStart = 566,
            FlyMountSwimStart = 567,
            MountSwimLand = 568,
            FlyMountSwimLand = 569,
            MountSwimLandRun = 570,
            FlyMountSwimLandRun = 571,
            MountFlightLand = 572,
            FlyMountFlightLand = 573,
            MountFlightLandRun = 574,
            FlyMountFlightLandRun = 575,
            ReadyBlowDart = 576,
            FlyReadyBlowDart = 577,
            LoadBlowDart = 578,
            FlyLoadBlowDart = 579,
            HoldBlowDart = 580,
            FlyHoldBlowDart = 581,
            AttackBlowDart = 582,
            FlyAttackBlowDart = 583,
            CarriageMount = 584,
            FlyCarriageMount = 585,
            CarriagePassengerMount = 586,
            FlyCarriagePassengerMount = 587,
            CarriageMountAttack = 588,
            FlyCarriageMountAttack = 589,
            BarTendStand = 590,
            FlyBarTendStand = 591,
            BarServerWalk = 592,
            FlyBarServerWalk = 593,
            BarServerRun = 594,
            FlyBarServerRun = 595,
            BarServerShuffleLeft = 596,
            FlyBarServerShuffleLeft = 597,
            BarServerShuffleRight = 598,
            FlyBarServerShuffleRight = 599,
            BarTendEmoteTalk = 600,
            FlyBarTendEmoteTalk = 601,
            BarTendEmotePoint = 602,
            FlyBarTendEmotePoint = 603,
            BarServerStand = 604,
            FlyBarServerStand = 605,
            BarSweepWalk = 606,
            FlyBarSweepWalk = 607,
            BarSweepRun = 608,
            FlyBarSweepRun = 609,
            BarSweepShuffleLeft = 610,
            FlyBarSweepShuffleLeft = 611,
            BarSweepShuffleRight = 612,
            FlyBarSweepShuffleRight = 613,
            BarSweepEmoteTalk = 614,
            FlyBarSweepEmoteTalk = 615,
            BarPatronSitEmotePoint = 616,
            FlyBarPatronSitEmotePoint = 617,
            MountSelfIdle = 618,
            FlyMountSelfIdle = 619,
            MountSelfWalk = 620,
            FlyMountSelfWalk = 621,
            MountSelfRun = 622,
            FlyMountSelfRun = 623,
            MountSelfSprint = 624,
            FlyMountSelfSprint = 625,
            MountSelfRunLeft = 626,
            FlyMountSelfRunLeft = 627,
            MountSelfRunRight = 628,
            FlyMountSelfRunRight = 629,
            MountSelfShuffleLeft = 630,
            FlyMountSelfShuffleLeft = 631,
            MountSelfShuffleRight = 632,
            FlyMountSelfShuffleRight = 633,
            MountSelfWalkBackwards = 634,
            FlyMountSelfWalkBackwards = 635,
            MountSelfSpecial = 636,
            FlyMountSelfSpecial = 637,
            MountSelfJump = 638,
            FlyMountSelfJump = 639,
            MountSelfJumpStart = 640,
            FlyMountSelfJumpStart = 641,
            MountSelfJumpEnd = 642,
            FlyMountSelfJumpEnd = 643,
            MountSelfJumpLandRun = 644,
            FlyMountSelfJumpLandRun = 645,
            MountSelfStart = 646,
            FlyMountSelfStart = 647,
            MountSelfFall = 648,
            FlyMountSelfFall = 649,
            Stormstrike = 650,
            FlyStormstrike = 651,
            ReadyJoustNoSheathe = 652,
            FlyReadyJoustNoSheathe = 653,
            Slam = 654,
            FlySlam = 655,
            DeathStrike = 656,
            FlyDeathStrike = 657,
            SwimAttackUnarmed = 658,
            FlySwimAttackUnarmed = 659,
            SpinningKick = 660,
            FlySpinningKick = 661,
            RoundHouseKick = 662,
            FlyRoundHouseKick = 663,
            RollStart = 664,
            FlyRollStart = 665,
            Roll = 666,
            FlyRoll = 667,
            RollEnd = 668,
            FlyRollEnd = 669,
            PalmStrike = 670,
            FlyPalmStrike = 671,
            MonkOffenseAttackUnarmed = 672,
            FlyMonkOffenseAttackUnarmed = 673,
            MonkOffenseAttackUnarmedOff = 674,
            FlyMonkOffenseAttackUnarmedOff = 675,
            MonkOffenseParryUnarmed = 676,
            FlyMonkOffenseParryUnarmed = 677,
            MonkOffenseReadyUnarmed = 678,
            FlyMonkOffenseReadyUnarmed = 679,
            MonkOffenseSpecialUnarmed = 680,
            FlyMonkOffenseSpecialUnarmed = 681,
            MonkDefenseAttackUnarmed = 682,
            FlyMonkDefenseAttackUnarmed = 683,
            MonkDefenseAttackUnarmedOff = 684,
            FlyMonkDefenseAttackUnarmedOff = 685,
            MonkDefenseParryUnarmed = 686,
            FlyMonkDefenseParryUnarmed = 687,
            MonkDefenseReadyUnarmed = 688,
            FlyMonkDefenseReadyUnarmed = 689,
            MonkDefenseSpecialUnarmed = 690,
            FlyMonkDefenseSpecialUnarmed = 691,
            MonkHealAttackUnarmed = 692,
            FlyMonkHealAttackUnarmed = 693,
            MonkHealAttackUnarmedOff = 694,
            FlyMonkHealAttackUnarmedOff = 695,
            MonkHealParryUnarmed = 696,
            FlyMonkHealParryUnarmed = 697,
            MonkHealReadyUnarmed = 698,
            FlyMonkHealReadyUnarmed = 699,
            MonkHealSpecialUnarmed = 700,
            FlyMonkHealSpecialUnarmed = 701,
            FlyingKick = 702,
            FlyFlyingKick = 703,
            FlyingKickStart = 704,
            FlyFlyingKickStart = 705,
            FlyingKickEnd = 706,
            FlyFlyingKickEnd = 707,
            CraneStart = 708,
            FlyCraneStart = 709,
            CraneLoop = 710,
            FlyCraneLoop = 711,
            CraneEnd = 712,
            FlyCraneEnd = 713,
            Despawned = 714,
            FlyDespawned = 715,
            ThousandFists = 716,
            FlyThousandFists = 717,
            MonkHealReadySpellDirected = 718,
            FlyMonkHealReadySpellDirected = 719,
            MonkHealReadySpellOmni = 720,
            FlyMonkHealReadySpellOmni = 721,
            MonkHealSpellCastDirected = 722,
            FlyMonkHealSpellCastDirected = 723,
            MonkHealSpellCastOmni = 724,
            FlyMonkHealSpellCastOmni = 725,
            MonkHealChannelCastDirected = 726,
            FlyMonkHealChannelCastDirected = 727,
            MonkHealChannelCastOmni = 728,
            FlyMonkHealChannelCastOmni = 729,
            Torpedo = 730,
            FlyTorpedo = 731,
            Meditate = 732,
            FlyMeditate = 733,
            BreathOfFire = 734,
            FlyBreathOfFire = 735,
            RisingSunKick = 736,
            FlyRisingSunKick = 737,
            GroundKick = 738,
            FlyGroundKick = 739,
            KickBack = 740,
            FlyKickBack = 741,
            PetBattleStand = 742,
            FlyPetBattleStand = 743,
            PetBattleDeath = 744,
            FlyPetBattleDeath = 745,
            PetBattleRun = 746,
            FlyPetBattleRun = 747,
            PetBattleWound = 748,
            FlyPetBattleWound = 749,
            PetBattleAttack = 750,
            FlyPetBattleAttack = 751,
            PetBattleReadySpell = 752,
            FlyPetBattleReadySpell = 753,
            PetBattleSpellCast = 754,
            FlyPetBattleSpellCast = 755,
            PetBattleCustom0 = 756,
            FlyPetBattleCustom0 = 757,
            PetBattleCustom1 = 758,
            FlyPetBattleCustom1 = 759,
            PetBattleCustom2 = 760,
            FlyPetBattleCustom2 = 761,
            PetBattleCustom3 = 762,
            FlyPetBattleCustom3 = 763,
            PetBattleVictory = 764,
            FlyPetBattleVictory = 765,
            PetBattleLoss = 766,
            FlyPetBattleLoss = 767,
            PetBattleStun = 768,
            FlyPetBattleStun = 769,
            PetBattleDead = 770,
            FlyPetBattleDead = 771,
            PetBattleFreeze = 772,
            FlyPetBattleFreeze = 773,
            MonkOffenseAttackWeapon = 774,
            FlyMonkOffenseAttackWeapon = 775,
            BarTendEmoteWave = 776,
            FlyBarTendEmoteWave = 777,
            BarServerEmoteTalk = 778,
            FlyBarServerEmoteTalk = 779,
            BarServerEmoteWave = 780,
            FlyBarServerEmoteWave = 781,
            BarServerPourDrinks = 782,
            FlyBarServerPourDrinks = 783,
            BarServerPickup = 784,
            FlyBarServerPickup = 785,
            BarServerPutDown = 786,
            FlyBarServerPutDown = 787,
            BarSweepStand = 788,
            FlyBarSweepStand = 789,
            BarPatronSit = 790,
            FlyBarPatronSit = 791,
            BarPatronSitEmoteTalk = 792,
            FlyBarPatronSitEmoteTalk = 793,
            BarPatronStand = 794,
            FlyBarPatronStand = 795,
            BarPatronStandEmoteTalk = 796,
            FlyBarPatronStandEmoteTalk = 797,
            BarPatronStandEmotePoint = 798,
            FlyBarPatronStandEmotePoint = 799,
            CarrionSwarm = 800,
            FlyCarrionSwarm = 801,
        }
```

----------


## aeo

Jub and Sacred Thanks for all your help if i had more rep id give it to you  :Wink:  I got it working this AM. See code below.



```
int Units::GetCurrentAnimation()
{
	int rets;
	DWORD getAnim = (DWORD)GetModuleHandle(NULL) +0x44CD96;
	DWORD getAnim2 = (DWORD)GetModuleHandle(NULL) +0x40B132;
	DWORD unit = this->BaseAddr();
       __asm
       {
	   mov eax,unit
	   lea ecx, [eax+9D0h]
           call  getAnim
           push eax
           call getAnim2
           add esp, 4
           mov rets,eax
       }
      Log("%i",rets);
      return rets;
}
```

----------


## Konctantin

CDataStore functions


```
88796F	CDataStore__Write14Bits
655777	CDataStore__ReadPacketTime
6577DB	CDataStore__GetSizedString2
5CC613	CDataStore__PutInt8AtPos
409776	CDataStore__ReadPackXYZ
310436	CDataStore__CheckAndStore21Bits
3103C9	CDataStore__CheckAndStore20Bits_0
3390A9	CDataStore__CheckAndStore17Bits
338A74	CDataStore__CheckAndStore19Bits
31035C	CDataStore__CheckAndStore20Bits
2C3CFB	CDataStore__Read16Bits
369F3C	CDataStore__StoreAndCheck21Bits
369F88	CDataStore__StoreAndCheck19Bits
2AD88D	CDataStore__StoreAndCheck19Bits_0
29E058	CDataStore__GetInt64Direct
2A3F74	CDataStore__Read19Bits
2A3F29	CDataStore__Read18Bits
2A3FBF	CDataStore__Read21Bits
296DB3	CDataStore__Read20Bits
290D62	CDataStore__ReadFloat
29CB4F	CDataStore__Read23Bits
29CB9A	CDataStore__Read24Bits
296E49	CDataStore__Read30Bits
296D65	CDataStore__Write20Bits
296DFE	CDataStore__Read22Bits
292570	CDataStore__Read6Bits
2FE3E1	CDataStore__Read25Bits
2924E9	CDataStore__Read4Bits
27267E	CDataStore__Write30Bits
28F64B	CDataStore__Write23Bits
29CAD8	CDataStore__Read12Bits
29CB0D	CDataStore__Read17Bits
292462	CDataStore__Read2Bits
29CAA3	CDataStore__Read10Bits
35DC77	CDataStore__StoreAndCheck20Bits_0
338D0A	CDataStore__CheckAndStore21Bits_0
265E55	CDataStore__FlushBits
265CCC	CDataStore__Read5Bits
265DD7	CDataStore__WriteBit
265D53	CDataStore__Read7Bits
2659CF	CDataStore__Write3Bits
265C45	CDataStore__Read3Bits
265ACB	CDataStore__Write5Bits
265A4D	CDataStore__Write4Bits
265B49	CDataStore__Write6Bits
265BC7	CDataStore__Write7Bits
265EE2	CDataStore__ReadBit
265F1C	CDataStore__Read8Bits
26C335	CDataStore__Write11Bits
26C2FA	CDataStore__Write10Bits
265E05	CDataStore__Write8Bits
265951	CDataStore__Write2Bits
26C3AB	CDataStore__Write13Bits
26C3E6	CDataStore__Write21Bits
26C434	CDataStore__Write22Bits
26C482	CDataStore__Write24Bits
26C4B8	CDataStore__Read11Bits
26C4ED	CDataStore__Read13Bits
26FC10	CDataStore__StoreAndCheck24Bits
244A58	CDataStore__ReadUInt32
222E3C	CDataStore__Write22Bits_0
B42D2	CDataStore__StoreAndCheck22Bits
113931	CDataStore__ReadUInt8
113383	CDataStore__StoreAndCheck22Bits_0
9E6B	CDataStore__CanWrite
10010	CDataStore__Release
10400	CDataStore__GetInt32
1036E	CDataStore__PutCString
10469	CDataStore__GetFloat
1039F	CDataStore__GetInt8
10430	CDataStore__GetInt64
103CE	CDataStore__GetInt16
10315	CDataStore__CanRead
1066B	CDataStore__GetData
100AE	CDataStore__PutInt32AtPos
102CF	CDataStore__PutData
FF64	CDataStore__Copy
10662	CDataStore__ReadSizedString2
9F85	CDataStore__Destroy
A0FBE	CDataStore__StoreAndCheck21Bits_0
A1005	CDataStore__StoreAndCheck23Bits
A0F6B	CDataStore__StoreAndCheck20Bits
100D8	CDataStore__PutInt8
10163	CDataStore__PutInt64
10135	CDataStore__PutIn32
10105	CDataStore__PutInt16
10198	CDataStore__PutFloat
101CA	CDataStore__Append
10499	CDataStore__GetString
4E293	CDataStore__StoreAndCheck22Bits
8630BC	CDataStore__ReadPackGuid
```

----------


## Starkey2009

Seems to be a new ghost patch just now, 5.4.7.17956

----------

